# المسيح ابن اللـه



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2005)

المسيح ابن اللـه



القسم الأول

 المسيح هو الله المتجسد

 الفصل الأول:   في العقيدة المسيحية

الفصل الثاني:  شهادة الإسلام 



الفصل الأول:



المسيح هو الله المتجسد [ أو الذي ظهر في جسد ]

بحسب العقيدة المسيحية



     أرجوك أن لا تصدم أيها القارئ العزيز وأنت تقرأ هذا العنوان! لأنه بالطبع كلام غريب عن فكرك، ولكن لا تنـزعج وأرجوك أن تواصل القراءة لتعرف الرأي الآخر الذي قد يختلف مع رأيك، ولكني واثق أنه إن كنت فعلا تبحث عن الحقيقة بإخلاص فإنك سوف تواصل القراءة.



     نحن المسيحيين نؤمن أن السيد المسيح من الناحية الجسدية هو إنسان كامل يحمل كل الصفات البشرية؛ يأكل ويشرب ويتعب ويشعر بالألم وينام، تماما كالبشر ولكنه بلا خطية. هذا هو الجانب الأول من عقيدتنا في المسيح من جهة [طبيعته الجسدية أو ناسوته (أي طبيعته الإنسانية)].



     ولكننا نؤمن أيضا أن روح الله أو ما يعرف باللاهوت قد حل أو ظهر في هذا الجسد البشري الطاهر دون اختلاط أو امتزاج أو تغيير في أية طبيعة من الطبيعتين. وهذا هو الجانب الآخر من عقيدتنا في المسيح من جهة [طبيعتة الإلهية أو لاهوته].



     فالسيد المسيح إذن هو إنسان بشري كامل قد حل أو ظهر فيه اللاهوت. وهذا ما عبر عنه الكتاب المقدس بقوله:"عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد" (الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح الثالث والآية 16).



     والتساؤل هنا كيف يمكن أن يظهر الله سبحانه في جسد بشري أو في شيء مادي؟ 



     وحيث أننا نتكلم في هذا الفصل من وجهة نظر المسيحية فقط فدعنا نشرح ذلك من هذه الوجهة المسيحية  مرجئين الحديث عن وجهة النظر الإسلامية للفصل التالي.



     فمن حسن الحظ أن الآباء القديسين، قد فسروا ذلك بتشبيه رائع إذ قالوا أن هذا الاتحاد يشبه اتحاد النار بالحديد (عندما توضع قطعة من الحديد في النار تتحد بها)  دون أن تختلط النار أو تمتزج بالحديد ودون أن تتغير النار فتصبح حديدا أو الحديد تتغير طبيعته ويصبح نارا. فالنار المتحدة بالحديد لازالت تحتفظ بطبيعتها إذ يمكن أن تحرق وتكوي، ولكن في نفس الوقت لم يفقد الحديد طبيعته لذلك يمكن طرقه وتشكيله.



    على هذا القياس فإن حلول الله في جسد المسيح هو كحلول النار في الحديد إذ أن طبيعة اللاهوت قد اتحدت بالناسوت بغير اختلاط أو امتزاج بينهما وبغير تغيير فلم يصبح اللاهوت ناسوتا ولا الناسوت لاهوتا.     



     هذا عن إيماننا في المسيح أنه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد".      وقد يكون ذلك صعبا على غير المسيحي أن يفهمه أو أن يقبله. أما بالنسبة لاخوتنا المسلمين فإن هناك أرضية مشتركة بيننا وبينهم فيمكن للمسلم أن يدرك هذه الحقيقة ببساطة. والأرضية المشتركة التي أقصدها هنا تتمثل في قصة ظهور الله لموسى النبي بصورة نار مشتعلة في شجرة في البرية وكلامه معه من خلالها. وقد ذكرت هذه القصة في الكتاب المقدس وفي القرآن بكل تتطابق وتفصيل. وسوف أورد هذه القصة هنا من الكتاب المقدس، وفي الفصل التالي سأورد ما ذكر في القرآن عنها.

نقرأ في (سفر الخروج 3: 1ـ 6):



      "وأما موسى فكان يرعى غنم يثرون حميه كاهن مديان.فساق الغنم الى وراء البرية وجاء إلى جبل الله حوريب. وظهر له ملاك الرب بلهيب نار من وسط عليّقة. فنظر وإذ العليقة تتوقّد بالنار والعليقة لم تكن تحترق. فقال موسى أميل الآن لأنظر هذا المنظر العظيم. لماذا لا تحترق العليقة. فلما رأى الرب أنه مال لينظر ناداه الله من وسط العليقة وقال موسى موسى.فقال هاأنذا. فقال لا تقترب إلى ههنا. اخلع حذائك من رجليك. لأن الموضع الذي أنت واقف عليه أرض مقدسة، ثم قال أنا إله أبيك إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق وإله يعقوب.فغطى موسى وجهه لأنه خاف أن ينظر إلى الله".



     بقراءة هذا الجزء من الكتاب المقدس يتضح لنا أن الله قد ظهر لموسى في شجرة متقدة بالنار وقال له بصريح العبارة "أنا إله أبيك إله إبراهيم وإله اسحق واله يعقوب" مما دعا موسى أن يغطي وجهه لأنه خاف أن ينظر إلى الله.



     هذه القصة ذاتها قد ذكرت بالقرآن أيضا، وحيث أن هناك آيات قرآنية وأقوال لعلماء المسلمين توضح أن الله يمكن أن يظهر في مادة أو في أشخاص ماديين، فدعنا نبحر معا إلى ذلك الشاطئ لنرى صحة هذا الكلام من عدمه.





الفصل الثاني:



شهادة الإسلام لحقيقة

[المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد]



   قلنا في الفصل السابق أننا نحن المسيحيين نؤمن أن المسيح هو  (الله ظاهرا في الجسد)  كما سبق الإيضاح.



وقد أرجأنا إيضاح الرد من وجهة النظر الإسلامية على السؤال الخطير وهو (هل يمكن أن يظهر الله في جسد؟). وقد يقول قائل إن هذا الأمر غريب بل مستحيل من وجهة النظر الإسلامية.



  ولكن دعنا أيها القارئ العزيز المخلص في دوافعك والأمين مع نفسك والباحث عن الحق بلا حساسية نرى ماذا قال القرآن بهذا الخصوص وكذلك كبار علماء وفقهاء المسلمين.





أولاً : شـهادة القرآن



     عندما نقرأ قصة موسى النبي في سورة القصص وفى سورة طه وفي سورة النمل يتضح لنا أن الله قد ظهر له في شجرة كما  سبق أن ذكرنا. 



1- سـورة القصص : (29 : 30) 

     "فلما قضى موسى الأجل وسار بأهله آنس (رأي) من جانب الطور (جبل الطور) ناراً. قال لأهله امكثوا. إني  آنست ناراً لعلى آتيكم منها بخبر  أو جذره (جمرة ملتهبة) من النار لعلكم تصطلون (تستدفئون) . فلما آتاها نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة أن: يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين".



     لعلك تلاحظ هنا أن الصوت الذي سمعه موسى انبعث من البقعة المباركة من الشجرة. 

ويؤكد ذلك ما ورد أيضا في:







2- سـورة طه : (8-13).

   "هل أتاك حديث موسى إذ رأى ناراً . فقال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست ناراً. لعلى آتيكم بقبس (شعلة) منها . أو أجد على النار هدى (إرشادا). فلما أتاها نودي: يا موسى إني أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك إنك بالوادي المقدس طوى (هذا هو اسم الوادي) … إني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا".

ويزيد الموضوع إيضاحا ما ذكر في:



3- سورة النمل (7ـ9):

     "إذ قال موسى لأهله إني آنست نارا سآتيكم منها بخبر أو آتيكم بشهاب قبس (شعلة ملتهبة) لعلكم تصطلون فلما جاءها نودي أن: بورك من في النار ومن حولها وسبحان الله رب العالمين يا موسى إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم".



     من هذا يتضح إن الله قد ظهر لموسى في شجرة وخاطبه منها قائلا: "إنى أنا الله رب العالمين" (سورة القصص) وأمره أن يخلع نعليه لأنه بالوادي المقدس [أي الذي تقدس بحلول الله فيه]. ثم أكد له القول "إني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا" (سورة طه) وفي سورة النمل يقول له:" بورك من في النار ومن حولها وسبحان الله رب العالمين، وأيضا: إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم".



     ودعني أقدم سؤالا بسيطا وهو: من هو يا ترى المتكلم في هذه الآيات؟



     الواقع أنني وجهت هذا السؤال لأحد العلماء المسلمين فتفضل مشكورا بالإجابة ـ بعد فترة ليست بقليلة من التفكير ـ قائلا: "لقد خُيل إلى موسى النبي أن الله يتكلم إليه من الشجرة!!

    فسألته أن يذكر الدليل من هذه الآيات على صحة ما يقول بأنه خُيل إلى موسى ذلك. وعندما آثر الصمت، سألته بمنتهى الأدب واللطف عن أساليب التوكيد في اللغة العربية بصفته أحد فقهائها.



   وأقصد بأسلوب التوكيد هو أنه إذا أردنا أن نؤكد أمرا فما هي الصيغة التي نؤكد بها صحة هذا الموضوع؟



   وبحكمة منه طلب مني أن أجيب أنا على هذا السؤال. فقلت له أن أساليب التوكيد المستعملة في اللغة العربية على ما أذكر هي:



   استخدام أداة إن التوكيدية: وهذا الأسلوب قد ورد في الآيات القرآنية الثلاثة المذكورة سابقا: ففي سورة القصص قيل: "إني أنا الله رب العالمين". وفي سور طه قيل:" إني أنا ربك….". وفي سورة النمل قيل:" إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم".



    والأسلوب الثاني للتوكيد هو تكرار الكلمة سواء كانت اسما أو ضميرا… وهذا ما استخدم أيضا في هذه الآيات الثلاث السابقة إذ يكرر ضمير المتكلم ليؤكد أنه هو الله ذاته، ففي سورة القصص يقول:" إني أنا الله رب العالمين". وفي سور طه قيل:" إني أنا ربك….". وفي سورة النمل قيل:" إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم".



   والأسلوب الثالث للتوكيد يسمى أسلوب القصْر، أي يقصر المعنى على شخص واحد، وقد استخدم هذا الأسلوب أيضا ليوضح أن الذي ظهر لموسى هو الله نفسه وليس آخر سواه، إذ يقول في سورة طه: "إني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا" أي لا يوجد إله سواي.



من هذا يتضح بكل تأكيد أن الذي تكلم إلى موسى النبي هو الله نفسه.



   وهنا نأتي إلى السؤال الثاني والأهم وهو: من أين جاء هذا الصوت إلى موسى؟



   وبكل تأكيد لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر أن هذا الصوت جاء من الشجرة وبالتحديد من بقعة معينة فيها بحسب ما قيل في سورة القصص:"فلما آتاها نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة أن يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين".



     من كل ما تقدم ندرك أن الله قد ظهر لموسى في شجرة مادية وتكلم إليه منها، فيا عزيزي المخلص  إن كان الله قد ظهر في شجرة مادية وتكلم منها، فهل يعتبر كفراً إن قلنا أن الله ظهر في جسد إنسان مادي أيضا وتكلم منه؟! وخاصة كما هو معروف أن الإنسان أرقـي من مملكة النبات في ترتيب الكائنات الحية.





ثانياً: شـهادة علماء الإسلام:



   رأينا في النقطة السابقة كيف يشهد القرآن عن ظهور الله سبحانه في شجرة مادية، والآن نورد بعض أقوال علماء الإسلام عن إمكانية ظهور الله في جسد مادي فيما يأتي:-

أهل النصيرية والإسحاقية :



     وهما فرقتان من فرق الإسلام المعترف بهما قالوا:"إن  ظهور الروحاني بالجسد الجسماني (أي المادي) لا ينكره عاقل".



    وقد أعطوا أمثلة على صحة ذلك فقالوا:"كظهور جبريل في صورة أعرابي، وتمثله بصورة البشر". 

(كتاب الملل والأهواء والنحل جزء 2 ص 25)

     ولعلهم يقصدون بهذا الكلام ما جاء في: 

سورة مريم16و 17:

" واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت (أي اعتزلت) من أهلها مكانا شرقيا. فاتخذت من دونهم حجابا (أي سترا) فأرسلنا لها روحنا (أي ملاكا) فتمثل (تصور) لها بشرا سويا (أي مماثلا)"

     فمن هنا نرى أن الملاك الذي هو روح قد ظهر في صورة بشر، فهل يعسر على الله ذاته أن يظهر في بشر أيضا وهو القائل "هو عليّ هيّن (أي سهل)" (سورة مريم آية 9و21)؟



   ولذلك خلص أهل النصيرية والاسحاقية من ذلك إلى النتيجة التالية الرائعة إذ قالوا: "إن الله تعالى قد ظهر بصورة أشخاص).

(كتاب الملل والأهواء والنحل جزء 2 ص 25)



2- الشيخ أبو الفضل القرشي : 

     قال:"إن اللاهوت ظهر في المسيح وهذا  لا يستلزم الكفر وأن لا إله إلا الله". (كتاب هامش الشيخ القرشي على تفسير الإمام   البيضاوي  جزء 2 ص 143) 



     من كل ما تقدم أيها القارئ العزيز يتضح لك أن ظهور الله في جسد إنسان أمر ليس بغريب وليس بكفر. وذلك بشهادة القرآن وشهادة علماء وأئمة الإسلام.


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2005)

المسيح ابن اللـه



القسم الثاني

 المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسـد







الفصل الأول:   في المسيحية.

الفصل الثاني:  في الإسلام.







   في القسم الأول من هذا الكتيب تكلمنا عن المسيح من زاوية أنه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد، وفي هذا القسم نناقش ذات الموضوع وهو حقيقة المسيح من زاوية أخرى لزيادة الإيضاح.

    ففي هذه المرة نوضح أن المسيح هو "كلمة الله المتجسد". وسوف نشرح ذلك من وجهة نظر المسيحية أولا، ثم نستعرض شهادة الإسلام بعد ذلك.



الفصل الأول:

المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسـد

في العقيدة المسيحية



     لست أدري يا عزيزي القارئ إن كنت قد قرأت كتابي (الله واحد في ثالوث) أم لا. والواقع أنك إن كنت قد قرأته فإن هذا سيوفر علينا جهدا كبيرا في فهم الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده الآن. 



    ولكن إن كنت لم تقرأه، أو إن كنت قد قرأته منذ مدة طويلة ونسيت ما فيه، فيسعدني أن أقتبس منه الجزء الذي سوف يساعدنا على فهم موضوع المسيح كلمة الله. 



     فنحن نؤمن أن المسيح هو: كلمة الله إذ يقول الإنجيل "في البدء كان الكلمة …وكان الكلمة الله" (يوحنا1: 1). ويكمل الإنجيل موضحا أن كلمة الله هذا قد تجسد في إنسان بقوله:"والكلمة صار جسداً"(يو1:  14). أي أن كلمة الله قد حل في جسد المسيح وتجلى فيه.  



     ويجدر ملاحظة أن لفظة (كلمة) التي ذكرت في الإنجيل هنا يشار إليها على أنها مذكر فيقول (في البدء كان الكلمة) وليس (كانت الكلمة) وأيضاً في قوله:"والكلمة صار جسداً" وليس (الكلمة صارت جسدا). فلفظة "الكلمة " هنا إذاً تدل على أنها ليست مجرد كلمة عادية، لأن الكلمة العادية مؤنثة وليست مذكرا. وحيث أن لفظة الكلمة بالإنجيل هنا يشار إليها على أنها مذكر إذن فالمقصود بها هو أنها (الله نفسه) كما جاء في الإنجيل المقدس "وكان الكلمة الله" (يو1:1). وسوف نرى في الصفحات التالية كيف يصادق الإسلام على ذلك وأن هذا الكلام ليس كفرا أو إشراكا بالله.



     دعنا الآن نرى شهادة الإسلام للمسيح على أنه كلمة الله المتجسد.





الفصل الثاني:

المسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد

بشهادة الإسلام



اولاً شهادة القرآن 

     هل يشهد الإسلام بأن المسيح هو كلمة الله؟

وهل يشهد أن كلمة الله يتجسد في جسم مادي؟



لأول وهلة نظن أن هذا الأمر مستحيل، ولكننا سنثبت إمكانية ذلك من الآيات القرآنية ومن أقوال أئمة الإسلام. 

أولا: شهادة القرآن



1- سورة النساء آية 171 :

"إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه".



2- سورة آل عمران آية 39 :

(إن الله يبشرك بيحيى (أي يوحنا المعمدان) ... مصدقاً بكلمة من الله).



     وقد فسر الإمام أبو السعود ذلك بقوله (مصدقاً بكلمة من الله أي بعيسى عليه السلام ... إذ قيل إنه أول من آمن به وصدق بأنه كلمة الله وروح منه.  



  وقال السدى: لقيت أم يحيى أم عيسى فقالت يا مريم أشعرت بحبلى، فقالت مريم وأنا أيضاً حبلى،  قالت ( أم يحيى ) إني وجدت ما في بطني يسجد لما في بطنك فذلك قوله تعالى (مصدقاً بكلمة من الله).  

(تفسير الإمام أبى السعود محمد بن محمد العمادي ص 233)



3- سورة آل عمران آيه 45 :

" إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم " ولعلك تلاحظ إشارته إلى الكلمة  " بضمير مذكر في قوله بكلمة منه اسمه " ولم يقل " بكلمة منه اسمها "، تماما مثلما جاء في الإنجيل المقدس :" في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله، والكلمة صار جسداً" (يو1 :1،14).



من هذا يتضح لنا جليا أن المسيح هو كلمة الله.

ولكن هل يمكن أن كلام الله يتجلّي أو يتجسد في إنسان؟

هذا ما سوف نبحثه في النقطة التالية.



ثانياً: شـهادة علماء الإسلام



   سوف نذكر أقوال بعض علماء الإسلام والفرق الإسلامية الشهيرة التي تشهد لحقيقة أن المسيح هو كلمة الله، وأن كلمة الله تجسد في مادة، وبالأخص في شخص المسيح:



1- الشيخ محي الدين العربي  قال : "الكلمة هي الله متجلياً . . وهي عين الذات الإلهية لا غيرها . 

(كتاب فصوص الحكم الجزء الثاني صفحة 35).



وقال أيضاً " الكلمة هي اللاهوت " 

(المرجع السابق صفحة143)



من هذا يتضح أن " الكلمة " يقصد به الله أو اللاهوت. 



2- المعتزلة : ( وهى فرقة من فرق الإسلام ) 

يقولون في شرح حادثة ظهور الله لموسى الواردة في سورة القصص وسورة طه وسورة النمل (إن كلام الله حل في الشجرة أو تجسد فيها).



فمن هذا يتضح جلياً إمكانية تجسد كلام الله في شجرة، فليس إذن بعسير أن يتجسد في جسد إنسان.





3- الحائطية : (وهى فرقة أخرى من فرق الإسلام)

قال الإمام احمد بن الحائط إمام فرقة الحائطية عن المسيح. "إن المسيح تدرع بالجسد الجسماني (أي لبس جسدا كدرع) وهو الكلمة القديمة (الأزلية) المتجسد كما قالت النصارى"

(كتاب الملل والأهراء والنحل جزء 1 ص 77).



مما تقدم يتضح لنا أن: 

"كلمة الله " لفظ مذكر يقصد به الله نفسه .

وأن "كلمة الله" قد تجسد في أشياء مادية: كما حدث في شجرة موسى، وفي إنسان: كما حدث في شخص المسيح.

    وهذا لا يستلزم الكفر ولا الشرك بالله.


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2005)

المسيح ابن اللـه



القسم الثالث

 المسيح ابن الله المتجسد



الفصل الأول:   في المسيحية

الفصل الثاني:  في الإسلام



     في القسم الأول من هذا الكتيب تكلمنا عن حقيقة المسيح من زاوية أنه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد. 

     وفي القسم الثاني ناقشنا ذات الموضوع وهو حقيقة المسيح من زاوية أخرى لزيادة الإيضاح فوضحنا أن المسيح هو "كلمة الله المتجسد". 

     وفي هذا القسم الرابع وسوف نشرح حقيقة المسيح من زاوية ثالثة وهي المسيح هو ابن الله. وسوف نتناول هذا الجانب من وجهة نظر المسيحية أولا، ثم نستعرض شهادة الإسلام بعد ذلك.



الفصل الأول:

المسيح هو ابن الله المتجسد

[بحسب العقيدة المسيحية]



    لقد ورد لقب السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس أنه "ابن الله" مرارا كثيرة. سوف نورد بعض الآيات التي تذكر ذلك ثم نوضح مفهوم هذا اللقب.



1ـ (مت3: 17) عند نهر الأردن وقت العماد سمع صوت من السماوات قائلا: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت"

2ـ (مت17: 5) في يوم تجلي المسيح على الجبل "إذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا" 

3ـ (مر9: 7) مكتوب "وكانت سحابة تظللهم فجاء صوت من السحابة قائلا: هذا هو ابني الحبيب له اسمعوا"

4ـ (2بط1: 17و)  "أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من امجد الأسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به"

5ـ (لو3: 22) "ونزل عليه الروح بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت"

6ـ (يو1: 18) "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر"

7ـ (يو3: 35و36) "الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده، الذي يؤمن الابن له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن ير حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله"

8ـ (1يو4: 14و15) "ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصا للعالم من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله"



    هذه الآيات وغيرها الكثير في الكتاب المقدس توضح أن لقب المسيح أيضا هو ابن الله. ولكن بأي معنى؟ هل بالمعنى الجسدي والتوالد الجنسي كالبشر؟ كلا وألف كلا. لكنها الولادة الروحية كما سيأتي الحديث تفصيلا عن ذلك في هذا الباب فيما بعد.







الفصل الثاني:

المسيح هو ابن الله المتجسد

[بحسب العقيدة الاسلامية]





     لعلنا قد أتينا الآن إلى أكبر صدمة يمكن أن تحدث للقارئ المسلم. فهو لا يقبل بأي حال تعبير أن "الله له ولد"! 



أولا: كيف يكون لله ولد؟



    انتقد القرآن أن يكون لله ولد بحسب النصوص القرآنية التالية: 

1- سورة النساء 171 "إنما الله إله واحد سبجانه أن يكون له ولد"

2- سورة الأنعام 101 "أنى (أي كيف) يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة (أي زوجة) وخلق كل شيء"

3- سورة مريم 35 "ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد سبحانه"

4- سورة المؤمنون91 "ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله"

[وآيات أخرى كثيرة بنفس المعنى انظر: سورة الزخرف 81، سورة البقرة 116، سورة يونس68،سورة الإسراء 111 ، سورة الكهف 4، سورة مريم 88، 91، 92، سورة الأنبياء 26، سورة الفرقان 2، سورة الجن3].



     أفبعد كل هذه الآيات يجرؤ النصارى أن يقولوا أن المسيح ابن الله المتجسد؟؟

     حسنا، الواقع يا أخي أن إيماننا لا يتعارض إطلاقا مع كل تلك الآيات.



   وقد تتساءل يا عزيزي كيف أن إيماننا لا يتعارض مع هذه الآيات الصريحة التي لا تحتاج إلى شرح أو تأويل، وماذا سوف نقول ردا على ذلك؟



    أخي أريد أن أطمئنك بأن الرد بسيط ومنطقي، ولا يحتاج منا إلى جهد لإيضاحه، كما لا يحتاج منك إلى أي مجهود لفهمه، فقط دعني ألفت نظرك إلى مفتاح الحل وهو:



     أننا لا نقصد إطلاقا من تعبير "ابن الله" وجود أية علاقة جسدية أو تناسلية أو أن الله سبحانه كان له صاحبة (أي زوجة) الأمر الذي يحاربه القرآن كما هو واضح من سورة الأنعام 101 التي تقول:" أنى (أي كيف) يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة (أي زوجة) وخلق كل شيء" فحاشا لله أن يكون له ذلك. ولهذا قلت لك أن الآيات القرآنية السابقة لا تتعارض مع عقيدتنا على الإطلاق.



     وربما يتساءل البعض من أين أتينا بتعبير أن المسيح هو ابن الله؟

الواقع أن هذا التعبير ليس من اختراع إنسان وإنما قد ذكر بصريح القول في الإنجيل المقدس إذ قيل للعذراء مريم:"القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله".

 ولكن ماذا نعني بهذا الاسم؟

هذا يقودنا إلى توضيح: 



ثانيا: معني المسيح ابن الله



     لإيضاح ذلك نورد بعض مدلولات كلمة (ابن). وبالرغم من أن هذه الكلمة مرتبطة في عقول الناس بالولادة الجسدية التناسلية، إلا أنه في الواقع هناك معان كثيرة لهذه الكلمة نورد هنا بعضها:

 كلمة (ابن) تفيد ذات الطبيعة والجوهر:

فمثلا (ابن الإنسان) هو إنسان له طبيعة الإنسان البشرية، أي أن له لحم ودم مماثل لأبيه، فهو من طبيعة الإنسان ومن جوهره. فلكي يوضح لنا الله أن كلمته المتجسد في المسيح له نفس طبيعة وجوهر (الله) الذي لم يره أحد قط،  عبر عن ذلك بالقول (ابن الله).



   ولذلك نقول في قانون الأيمان (بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد: الله الآب … نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد … نور من نور (أي من ذات طبيعة وجوهر الله). 



وفي ذلك يقول الأستاذ عباس العقاد:

"إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. إن الكلمة والأب وجود واحد".         

(كتاب الله ص 171)                       



 وأيضا كلمة (ابن) تفيد تأكيد المعنى: 

فإذا قلنا (فلان عربي ابن عربي) فإننا نريد أن نؤكد أصالة العروبة في هذا الشخص أي أنه عربي حقاً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) هو تأكيد أن المسيح من جهة طبيعته اللاهوتية هو من طبيعة الله حقاً. لذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (.. .. إله حق من إله حق).



 كما أن كلمة "ابن" تفيد المساواة:

فإذا قلنا (فلان ابن عشر سنوات) نقصد أن عمره مساو لعشر سنوات. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو مساو لله. ولذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (مساو للأب في الجوهر). 

4- كذلك كلمة "ابن" تفيد ذات الشيء  معلناً (ظاهراً):

فقولنا (بنات الفكر) نقصد الفكر ذاته معلنا أو ظاهراً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) يفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ذات الله معلناً أو ظاهراً في صورة إنسان ولهذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح (هو صورة الله غير المنظور) (كو 1 : 15)



ويقول أيضاً "هو بهاء مجده (أي مجد الله) ورسم جوهره" (عب 1 : 3)

 وهذا يوافق قول الشيخ محي الدين العربي (الكلمة هي الله متجلياً ... وأنها عين الذات الإلهية لا غيرها).   (كتاب فصوص الحكم جزء 1 ص 35)

5- بالإضافة إلى ذلك فأن كلمة "ابن" تفيد الملازمة وعدم الانفصال:

ففي سـورة البقرة "…  وآتي المال على حبة ذوي القربى (أي الأقرباء) واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل". ويفسر الإمام النسفى كلمة (ابن السبيل) فيقول ابن السبيل أي المسافر، ودعي ابن السبيل لملازمته للطريق) أي أنه ملازم السبيل (الطريق) طول حياته لكثرة أسفاره. 

وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) نقصد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد. ولذلك نقول في القداس الإلهي (بالحقيقة نؤمن أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين). 

ويوافق ذلك قول الأستاذ عباس العقاد:



"إن الأقنوم جوهر واحد. فإن الكلمة والآب وجود واحد، وأنك حين تقول الآب لا تدل على ذات منفصلة عن الابن لأنه لا تركيب في الذات الإلهية (أي أن الله غير مركب من ذوات أو نفوس متعددة) ". 

                                (كتاب الله ص 171)



مما سبق يتضح لنا الآتي:



1- أن كلمة (ابن الله) لا يقصد بها المعنى الحرفي (أي الولادة الجسدية).



2- أن كلمة (ابن الله) هي تعبير أراد به الوحي الإلهي أن يقرب معني علاقة (اللاهوت) الذي ظهر في المسيح (بالله) الذي لم يره أحد قط أي أنهما واحد في الجوهر.



3- أن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو مساو لله.



أن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ذات الله معلناً أو ظاهراً في صورة إنسان.

  المسيح ابن اللـه



القسم الثالث

 المسيح ابن الله المتجسد



الفصل الأول:   في المسيحية

الفصل الثاني:  في الإسلام



     في القسم الأول من هذا الكتيب تكلمنا عن حقيقة المسيح من زاوية أنه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد. 

     وفي القسم الثاني ناقشنا ذات الموضوع وهو حقيقة المسيح من زاوية أخرى لزيادة الإيضاح فوضحنا أن المسيح هو "كلمة الله المتجسد". 

     وفي هذا القسم الرابع وسوف نشرح حقيقة المسيح من زاوية ثالثة وهي المسيح هو ابن الله. وسوف نتناول هذا الجانب من وجهة نظر المسيحية أولا، ثم نستعرض شهادة الإسلام بعد ذلك.



الفصل الأول:

المسيح هو ابن الله المتجسد

[بحسب العقيدة المسيحية]



    لقد ورد لقب السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس أنه "ابن الله" مرارا كثيرة. سوف نورد بعض الآيات التي تذكر ذلك ثم نوضح مفهوم هذا اللقب.



1ـ (مت3: 17) عند نهر الأردن وقت العماد سمع صوت من السماوات قائلا: "هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت"

2ـ (مت17: 5) في يوم تجلي المسيح على الجبل "إذا سحابة نيرة ظللتهم وصوت من السحابة قائلا: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا" 

3ـ (مر9: 7) مكتوب "وكانت سحابة تظللهم فجاء صوت من السحابة قائلا: هذا هو ابني الحبيب له اسمعوا"

4ـ (2بط1: 17و)  "أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من امجد الأسنى هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي أنا سررت به"

5ـ (لو3: 22) "ونزل عليه الروح بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت"

6ـ (يو1: 18) "الله لم يره أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبر"

7ـ (يو3: 35و36) "الآب يحب الابن وقد دفع كل شيء في يده، الذي يؤمن الابن له حياة أبدية، والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن ير حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله"

8ـ (1يو4: 14و15) "ونحن قد نظرنا ونشهد أن الآب قد أرسل الابن مخلصا للعالم من اعترف أن يسوع هو ابن الله فالله يثبت فيه وهو في الله"[/u]


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2005)

هذه الآيات وغيرها الكثير في الكتاب المقدس توضح أن لقب المسيح أيضا هو ابن الله. ولكن بأي معنى؟ هل بالمعنى الجسدي والتوالد الجنسي كالبشر؟ كلا وألف كلا. لكنها الولادة الروحية كما سيأتي الحديث تفصيلا عن ذلك في هذا الباب فيما بعد.







الفصل الثاني:

المسيح هو ابن الله المتجسد

[بحسب العقيدة الاسلامية]





     لعلنا قد أتينا الآن إلى أكبر صدمة يمكن أن تحدث للقارئ المسلم. فهو لا يقبل بأي حال تعبير أن "الله له ولد"! 



أولا: كيف يكون لله ولد؟



    انتقد القرآن أن يكون لله ولد بحسب النصوص القرآنية التالية: 

1- سورة النساء 171 "إنما الله إله واحد سبجانه أن يكون له ولد"

2- سورة الأنعام 101 "أنى (أي كيف) يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة (أي زوجة) وخلق كل شيء"

3- سورة مريم 35 "ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد سبحانه"

4- سورة المؤمنون91 "ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله"

[وآيات أخرى كثيرة بنفس المعنى انظر: سورة الزخرف 81، سورة البقرة 116، سورة يونس68،سورة الإسراء 111 ، سورة الكهف 4، سورة مريم 88، 91، 92، سورة الأنبياء 26، سورة الفرقان 2، سورة الجن3].



     أفبعد كل هذه الآيات يجرؤ النصارى أن يقولوا أن المسيح ابن الله المتجسد؟؟

     حسنا، الواقع يا أخي أن إيماننا لا يتعارض إطلاقا مع كل تلك الآيات.



   وقد تتساءل يا عزيزي كيف أن إيماننا لا يتعارض مع هذه الآيات الصريحة التي لا تحتاج إلى شرح أو تأويل، وماذا سوف نقول ردا على ذلك؟



    أخي أريد أن أطمئنك بأن الرد بسيط ومنطقي، ولا يحتاج منا إلى جهد لإيضاحه، كما لا يحتاج منك إلى أي مجهود لفهمه، فقط دعني ألفت نظرك إلى مفتاح الحل وهو:



     أننا لا نقصد إطلاقا من تعبير "ابن الله" وجود أية علاقة جسدية أو تناسلية أو أن الله سبحانه كان له صاحبة (أي زوجة) الأمر الذي يحاربه القرآن كما هو واضح من سورة الأنعام 101 التي تقول:" أنى (أي كيف) يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة (أي زوجة) وخلق كل شيء" فحاشا لله أن يكون له ذلك. ولهذا قلت لك أن الآيات القرآنية السابقة لا تتعارض مع عقيدتنا على الإطلاق.



     وربما يتساءل البعض من أين أتينا بتعبير أن المسيح هو ابن الله؟

الواقع أن هذا التعبير ليس من اختراع إنسان وإنما قد ذكر بصريح القول في الإنجيل المقدس إذ قيل للعذراء مريم:"القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله".

 ولكن ماذا نعني بهذا الاسم؟

هذا يقودنا إلى توضيح: 



ثانيا: معني المسيح ابن الله



     لإيضاح ذلك نورد بعض مدلولات كلمة (ابن). وبالرغم من أن هذه الكلمة مرتبطة في عقول الناس بالولادة الجسدية التناسلية، إلا أنه في الواقع هناك معان كثيرة لهذه الكلمة نورد هنا بعضها:

 كلمة (ابن) تفيد ذات الطبيعة والجوهر:

فمثلا (ابن الإنسان) هو إنسان له طبيعة الإنسان البشرية، أي أن له لحم ودم مماثل لأبيه، فهو من طبيعة الإنسان ومن جوهره. فلكي يوضح لنا الله أن كلمته المتجسد في المسيح له نفس طبيعة وجوهر (الله) الذي لم يره أحد قط،  عبر عن ذلك بالقول (ابن الله).



   ولذلك نقول في قانون الأيمان (بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد: الله الآب … نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد … نور من نور (أي من ذات طبيعة وجوهر الله). 



وفي ذلك يقول الأستاذ عباس العقاد:

"إن الأقانيم جوهر واحد. إن الكلمة والأب وجود واحد".         

(كتاب الله ص 171)                       



 وأيضا كلمة (ابن) تفيد تأكيد المعنى: 

فإذا قلنا (فلان عربي ابن عربي) فإننا نريد أن نؤكد أصالة العروبة في هذا الشخص أي أنه عربي حقاً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) هو تأكيد أن المسيح من جهة طبيعته اللاهوتية هو من طبيعة الله حقاً. لذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (.. .. إله حق من إله حق).



 كما أن كلمة "ابن" تفيد المساواة:

فإذا قلنا (فلان ابن عشر سنوات) نقصد أن عمره مساو لعشر سنوات. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو مساو لله. ولذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (مساو للأب في الجوهر). 

4- كذلك كلمة "ابن" تفيد ذات الشيء  معلناً (ظاهراً):

فقولنا (بنات الفكر) نقصد الفكر ذاته معلنا أو ظاهراً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) يفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ذات الله معلناً أو ظاهراً في صورة إنسان ولهذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح (هو صورة الله غير المنظور) (كو 1 : 15)



ويقول أيضاً "هو بهاء مجده (أي مجد الله) ورسم جوهره" (عب 1 : 3)

 وهذا يوافق قول الشيخ محي الدين العربي (الكلمة هي الله متجلياً ... وأنها عين الذات الإلهية لا غيرها).   (كتاب فصوص الحكم جزء 1 ص 35)

5- بالإضافة إلى ذلك فأن كلمة "ابن" تفيد الملازمة وعدم الانفصال:

ففي سـورة البقرة "…  وآتي المال على حبة ذوي القربى (أي الأقرباء) واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل". ويفسر الإمام النسفى كلمة (ابن السبيل) فيقول ابن السبيل أي المسافر، ودعي ابن السبيل لملازمته للطريق) أي أنه ملازم السبيل (الطريق) طول حياته لكثرة أسفاره. 

وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) نقصد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد. ولذلك نقول في القداس الإلهي (بالحقيقة نؤمن أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين). 

ويوافق ذلك قول الأستاذ عباس العقاد:



"إن الأقنوم جوهر واحد. فإن الكلمة والآب وجود واحد، وأنك حين تقول الآب لا تدل على ذات منفصلة عن الابن لأنه لا تركيب في الذات الإلهية (أي أن الله غير مركب من ذوات أو نفوس متعددة) ". 

                                (كتاب الله ص 171)



مما سبق يتضح لنا الآتي:



1- أن كلمة (ابن الله) لا يقصد بها المعنى الحرفي (أي الولادة الجسدية).



2- أن كلمة (ابن الله) هي تعبير أراد به الوحي الإلهي أن يقرب معني علاقة (اللاهوت) الذي ظهر في المسيح (بالله) الذي لم يره أحد قط أي أنهما واحد في الجوهر.



3- أن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو مساو لله.



أن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ذات الله معلناً أو ظاهراً في صورة إنسان.



4- إن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد.  



   لعلك الآن ياخي قد أدركت أننا لا نعارض القرآن في قولنا أن المسيح ابن الله لأننا لا نقصد المعنى الذي يحاربه القرآن وهو العلاقة الجسدية التناسلية نتيجة الزواج. حاشا وألف كلا.



4- إن كلمة (ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد.  



   لعلك الآن ياخي قد أدركت أننا لا نعارض القرآن في قولنا أن المسيح ابن الله لأننا لا نقصد المعنى الذي يحاربه القرآن وهو العلاقة الجسدية التناسلية نتيجة الزواج. حاشا وألف كلا.


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2005)

المسيح ابن اللـه



القسم الرابع  

اعتراضات والرد عليها





الاعتراض الأول:               تعبير "ابن الله" هل يليق بالله!

الاعتراض الثاني:               كيف يكون هو الله وابن الله؟

الاعتراض الثالث:               المسيح ينسب إلى مَنْ؟

الاعتراض الرابع:              هل خلت السماء بالتجسد؟

الاعتراض الخامس:            ما هو هدف التجسد؟

   وبعد، أيها الحبيب بقي أمامنا إيضاح بعض التساؤلات، والرد على بعض الاعتراضــات حتى ينجلي أمامنا الموضوع تماما، ولا يبقى أدنى شك في سلامة عقيدتنا عن المسيح بحسب طبيعته اللاهوتية من جهة كونه أنه الله ، أو كلمة الله، أو ابن الله الذي ظهر في الجسد.



     وهناك بالطبع الكثير من الأسئلة حول هذا الموضوع ولكننا نكتفي بأهمها، وسوف نقتصر في هذا المقام على الاعتراضات التالية: 



 1-  تعبير "ابن الله" هل يليق بالله؟

 كيف يكون هو الله وهو ابن الله؟

 المسيح ينسب إلى مَنْ؟

 هل خلت السماء بالتجسد؟

 ما هو هدف التجسد؟







الاعتراض الأول:

تعبير "ابن الله" هل يليق بالله!



     يحتج الكثيرون على هذا التعبير (ابن الله) ويعترضون بأنه لا يليق بجلاله سبحانه فهو المنـزه عن هذه التشبيهات.          

     يجب أولاً، أن نفهم أن الوحي المقدس لم يقصد المعنى الحرفي لهذا التعبير (أي الولادة الجسدية التناسلية). أما من جهة تنـزيه الله عن مثل هذه التعبيرات التي لا تليق بجلال الله، فما رأيك في التعبيرات القرآنية التي في الآيات التالية:

 سـورة طه:

"الرحمن على الكرسي استوى" فالمعنى الحرفي لهذه الكلمات : أن الله جلس على عرش الملك كما  يجلس الإنسان. فهل هذا يليق بالله؟ وهل الله مثل البشر يجلس على كرسي؟

     فواضح أنه لا يقصد بهذه الكلمات المعنى الحرفي لها : وإنما استخدمت لتقريب معنى (أن الله ملك يحكم الكون).



 سـورة الحديد:

"إن الفضل بيد الله" فالمعنى الحرفي لهذه الكلمات هو أن لله يد مثل يد البشر. فهل هذا يليق؟ لكن المعنى المقصود هو ليس المعنى الحرفي لها، وإنما استخدمت لتقريب معنى "سلطان الله"



 سـورة البقرة:

"أينما تولوا فثم وجه الله" والمعنى الحرفي لهذه الكلمات هو أن لله وجه كوجه إنسان، فهل هذا يليق بالله؟ ولكنه واضح أنه لا يقصد المعنى الحرفي لهذه الكلمات، وإنما استخدمت لتفيد أن (الله موجود في كل مكان). 



     وعلى هذا  القياس فانه لا يقصد من قولنا (ابن الله) المعنى الحرفي (الولادة الجسدية التناسلية) بل المعنى اللاهوتي كما سبق أن أوضحنا وهو أن لاهوت المسيح هو نفس لاهوت الله. وليس في هذا شيء من عدم اللياقة بالله.



الاعتراض الثاني:

كيف يكون هو الله وابن الله؟



     يعترض البعض قائلين كيف أن المسيح هو (الله) وأنه في نفس الوقت هو (ابن الله) ؟

وللإجابة على هذا التساؤل أطلب من القارئ أن يعود إلى ما سبق أن كتبته في الباب السابق عن [معنى كلمة ابن]. فستجد أنها تفيد أن طبيعة المسيح من جهة لاهوته هي نفس طبيعة الله.



     وبهذا لا يوجد أي تعارض بين قولنا:"الله ظهر في الجسد" وبين القول:"أن ابن الله (أي ذات طبيعة الله) قد ظهر في  الجسد".



الاعتراض الثالث

المسيح يُنسب إلى مَنْ ؟



وربما يعترض البعض قائلا ألم توجد كلمة أخري للتعبير عن تجسد الله في إنسان غير تعبير (ابن)؟ 



الرد: 

وللتبسيط أيضاً نقول:

نحن نعلم أن كل مولود هو ابن. إذن فالله المتجسد بواسطة الولادة من العذراء مريم لا بد أن نسميه (ابن) لأنه مولود. والابن لا بد أن يكون له أب فمن هو أبو المسيح؟ 

       حيث أن المسيح ليس له أب جسدي لذلك لزم أن تنسب بنـوتة إلى الله فنطلق عليه (ابن الله).







الاعتراض الرابع

هل خلت السماء بالتجسد؟

يتساءل البعض أيضاً قائلين: 

هل خلت السماء والكون كله من وجود الله عند ما كان ظاهرا في الجسد على الأرض؟

الرد:  

إن ظهور الله في جسد إنسان ليس معناه أنه كان محصوراً ومحدوداً في هذا الجسد، لأن الله روح، فرغم أنه كان ظاهراً في جسد إنسان فقد كان مالئاً السماء والأرض. ولتوضيح ذلك نورد الأدلة الآتية:

1- سورة النور 25: 

"الله نور السموات والأرض. مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح، المصباح في زجاجة، والزجاجة تضئ كأنها كوكب دري"  



     فالقرآن يشبه الله بالنور، وأنه مثل نور مصباح موجود داخل زجاجة، وهذا المصباح موضوع في مشكاة (أي تجويف في الحائط). 



     فهل الزجاجة تحصر نور المصباح؟ 

كلا، بل النور بخاصيته الإشعاعية ينفذ من الزجاجة ليملأ كل المكان. 



     والواقع أن في هذا التشبيه الرائع الذي وضعه القرآن، يلاحظ أهمية وجود الزجاجة فوق المصباح، فإن وجودها لا يحجب ولا يعوق انتشار نور المصباح، بل على العكس جعل النور اكثر وضوحاً ولمعاناً لأعين الناظرين (تضيء كأنها كوكب دري). 

     فعلى هذا القياس نقول أن الجسد الذي حل فيه الله لم يحجب اللاهوت ولم يمنع وجوده في العالمين، بل على العكس جعل اللاهوت أكثر وضوحاً وظهوراً  لأعين الناظرين  (أي للعالم أجمع). ولذلك نقول في صلاة القداس الإلهي عن السيد المسيح (... الذي أظهر لنا نور الآب). 

     وهناك دليل آخر من القرآن أيضا في:

2- سورة القصص:  

(فنودي من الشجرة أن يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين)

يتضح من ذلك أن الله حل في الشجرة وخاطب موسى منها. فهل خلت السماوات والأرض من الله عند حلوله في الشجرة؟ كلا، بل كان الله غير المحدود مالئا الكون في الوقت الذي فيه كان متجليا في الشجرة.

     وعلى هذا القياس فعند ما حل اللاهوت في الجسد البشرى لم يحده هذا الجسد وهكذا لم يخل منه الكون.



     ولنا أيضا دليل ثالث من الأحاديث النبوية المذكورة في:





3- البخاري جزء 4 ص 68 : 

      يذكر البخاري حديثا مشهورا قاله النبي محمد: "ينـزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى كل ليلة في السماء الدنيا (أي السفلية)، حين يبقى ثلث الليل الأخير يقول من يدعوني فأستجيب له".



     فهل يقصد النبي من هذا الكلام أن السماء والأرض تخلوان من وجود الله عند ما ينـزل الله إلى السماء الدنيا؟ 

بالطبع كلا، بل الحقيقة هي أن الله موجود في كل مكان في السماء العليا وفي السماء الدنيا في نفس الوقت. 

وهكذا عندما نقول نحن أن الله حل في جسد المسيح فإنه لم يخل منه مكان بل هو موجود في السماء العليا وفي السماء الدنيا وفي كل مكان في الأرض.

الاعتراض الخامس:

ما هو هدف التجسد؟



هناك اعتراض آخر إذ يسأل المعترض قائلا:

ما هو الداعي لأن يكون لله (ابن) أو بمعنى آخر لماذا تجسد الله؟.

الرد: 

     إن هذا السؤال في غاية الأهمية لأن حوله تتركز كل المعتقدات  المسيحية من تثليث وتوحيد ... وتجسد الله… 

     والإجابة على هذا السؤال تقودنا إلى بحث موضوع خطية آدم وتوريثها للبشرية التي من اجلها تجسد الله ليفدي العالم بواسطة الصليب. وسنتكلم عن هذا الموضوع  في البحث القادم عن صلب  المسيح بمشيئة الله.  ولكني أريد أن أعطيك فكرة بسيطة تلقي ضوءا على سر تجسد الله في المسيح من خلال القصة التالية:



      كان أحد رجال الدين جالسا مستندا إلى حائط مستغرقا في تأمل هادئ، وبينما هو كذلك إذ به يلمح سربا من النمل يحاول تسلق الحائط الذي يستند عليه، واندهش الرجل إذ أبصر أن النمل كلما صعد إلى مستوى معين هوى إلى الأرض فجأة، وكلما عاود الكرة انتهى إلى نفس النتيجة المريرة.



     ولاحظ الرجل سر سقوط سرب النمل، إذ وجد أن النمل يحاول رفع حبة من القمح إلى مخازنه في مكان ما في أعلى الحائط لتكون له غذاء في زمن بياته الشتوي في فصل الشتاء القارص. ولكن الجاذبية الأرضية تتغلب على جهود النمل الضعيفة فتجذبها إلى أسفل. والنمل الذي لا يعرف قانون الجاذبية الأرضية يواصل محاولاته ذلك النهار كله المرة تلو الأخرى، والرجل يرقب الوضع. وقضى وقته يفكر كيف يساعد طائفة النمل المسكينة. هل يمد يده ليرفع لهم الحبة؟ بالتأكيد ستكون النتائج عكسية، إذ سوف يخاف النمل ويهرب وتزداد مشاكله.



     وخطر ببال الرجل فكرة يستطيع بها أن يساعد النمل ويحل له مشكلته، ولكنه للأسف الشديد وجد أنه يستحيل عليه تنفيذها لقصوره الشخصي وعدم مقدرته أن يفعل ذلك. 



     كانت فكرته أن الوسيلة الوحيدة لحل مشكلة النمل هي أن يصير هو نفسه في صورة نملة كبيرة قوية ويدخل وسط النمل فلا يخافون منه ثم يحمل عنهم هذا العبء ويحل لهم مشكلتهم. ولكن هيهات أن يتم له ذلك لسبب جوهري هو أنه لا يستطيع أن يصير في شبه النمل.



     لعلك أدركت ما أريد أن أقوله أيها الأخ المحبوب. فالله يرى البشرية في مشكلة كبيرة، فالإنسان يحاول أن يتسلق طريق الحياة الأبدية وكلما حاول فشل بسبب جاذبية الخطية. فالله في محبته وقدرته الإلهية استطاع أن يصير في صورة الناس ليعينهم ويساعدهم ويخلصهم من الخطية دون أن يخافوا منه. وهذا هو سر التجسد.


----------



## ميرنا (3 ديسمبر 2005)

المسيح ابن اللـه



ختاما



   أخي المحبوب لعلك قد وجدت في هذا الكتاب  توضيحا لمفهوم المسيحية بخصوص عقيدة "المسيح ابن الله". 



     ولعلك قد تأكدت بالدليل القاطع من الآيات القرآنية وأقوال علماء المسلمين أن هذه العقيدة ليست كفرا ولا شركا بالله الواحد سبحانه الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد.



    ولا يفوتني أن أشكر اهتمامك باقتناء هذا الكتاب وحرصك على أن تقرأه للنهاية. وأرجو لك كل بركة روحية من الله الذي يحبك ويحب كل إنسان، إذ لم يكتف بأن يرسل لنا ملائكة أو أنبياء بل جاء بذاته من سمائه في صورة متواضعة ليظهر لنا مقدار محبته غير المحدودة، ويعلن لنا عن شدة اهتمامه بنا كأب نحو أبنائه. وكانت غايته من هذا التجسد أن يفدينا من عقوبة خطايانا ويخلصنا من عبودية إبليس، ويعطينا حياة أبدية معه.


----------



## الكون (15 أكتوبر 2006)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليش تم مسح ردي بالكامل !!!!


هل افزعكم ردي 

هل كانت حجتي قوية جدا ؟؟؟

فعلا بينتوا حقيقتكم بهكدا تصرف


----------



## My Rock (15 أكتوبر 2006)

الكون قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ليش تم مسح ردي بالكامل !!!!
> 
> ...


 
*يا بت, رد ايه و حجة ايه*
*الموضوع هذا موضوع وثائقي و ليس موضوع حاوري*
*نزلي تساؤلاتك نفسها في موضوع مستقل و سنرد عليها*

*قال حجتها قوية قال...*


----------



## الكون (16 أكتوبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> *يا بت, رد ايه و حجة ايه*
> *الموضوع هذا موضوع وثائقي و ليس موضوع حاوري*
> *نزلي تساؤلاتك نفسها في موضوع مستقل و سنرد عليها*
> 
> *قال حجتها قوية قال...*





اسمع يا رووك وما فهمتش شنو معنى موضوع وثائقي؟؟؟؟؟

هى كاتبه موضوع خاص بتفكيرها هى وكيف استنبطت انه القران داكر انه الله ممكن يتحول الى بشر!!!

سوو اما وثائقي يا ابو الوثائقي انت !!

تانى حاجه انا ما حطيتش تساؤلات يا اخي انت 
انا كاتبه رد عليها رد طويل عن الايات الى هى دكرتها اوكى 

سوو لو سمحت ما تقعدش تتلاعب بالالفاظ لانه بجد هكى تنقص من قيمة تفكيرك ووجودك كمشرف خليك اكثر وسع من هكى قصدي الباين عندك ضيق افق وانا أرى ان تعيد النظر  وتعيدلى الرد الى حدفته انت لانى متاكده توا انه انت الى حدفته


----------



## My Rock (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الكون قال:


> سوو اما وثائقي يا ابو الوثائقي انت !!


 
هذه هي اخلاق المسلمة؟ لا عجب... 



> تانى حاجه انا ما حطيتش تساؤلات يا اخي انت
> انا كاتبه رد عليها رد طويل عن الايات الى هى دكرتها اوكى


 
بنعيد من الجديد, الموضوع هذا ليس موضوع للحوار او النقاش,في عندك ملاحظة, اطرحيها بصيغة موضوع جديد و نتناقش فيه



> سوو لو سمحت ما تقعدش تتلاعب بالالفاظ لانه بجد هكى تنقص من قيمة تفكيرك ووجودك كمشرف خليك اكثر وسع من هكى قصدي الباين عندك ضيق افق وانا أرى ان تعيد النظر وتعيدلى الرد الى حدفته انت لانى متاكده توا انه انت الى حدفته


 
اتمنى ان تراجعي قوانين المنتدى الي وافقتي عليها قبل التسجيل, و هي ان لا يحق لك الاستفسار او السؤال عن الردود المحذوفة لان الادارة لها كامل الصلاحية بذلك

ما اريد اشوف اي ردود ثانية ليكي (تبكين فيها و تريدين ردك) في الموضوع هذا لاني سأحذفها


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الكون قال:


> اسمع يا رووك وما فهمتش شنو معنى موضوع وثائقي؟؟؟؟؟





الكون قال:


> هى كاتبه موضوع خاص بتفكيرها هى وكيف استنبطت انه القران داكر انه الله ممكن يتحول الى بشر!!!
> 
> سوو اما وثائقي يا ابو الوثائقي انت !!
> 
> ...




+

الاخت او الاخ .. الكون (( أسم جميل ))

تحية وسلام

اولا لاحظت وبشدة .. تطاول البعض منكم على الاستاذ المحبوب ماى روك ..

و هنا ... أرجوا من الاخوة الاعضاء (( المسلمين )) عدم التطاول على الغير وخصوصا لو كان هذا الغير يمتلك من الحجة والعلم ما تعجز امامه  العقول على الصمود ..

ولست هنا أتحدث بصفتى أحد المشرفين بالمنتدى .. كلا صدقونى .. ولكن أتحدث بصفتى عضو متابع جيد لما يدور .. ويقرأ كل الردود (( بعناية )) ..

ويؤسفنى بالحقيقة أننى لم أقرأ تلك المشاركة التى تدعين حضرتك أنها (( أفزعتنا )) وانها كانت (( حُجة قوية )) ..

ولكن ينبغى أن الفت انتباهك لامر هام وهو ان ما ورد فى مشاركة الاخت العزيزه ميرنا لم يكن مجرد (( أستنباطات )) .. فلو راجعتى معاجم اللغة العربية .. ستدركين جيداً ما معنى كلمة (( استنباط )) هذه ... وستعلمين ان استخدامك لهذا المصطلح فيه إهانة اولا لدينك .. الذى ينظر الى ما ورد فيه على أنه حقيقة مسلم بها لا تقبل الجدال .. وانتى تؤمنين بذلك .. 
وثانياً .. تستهينين بما ورد فى الاحاديث التى يؤمن بها كافة المسلمون ..

فالاستشهاد بالقرآن أختى العزيزه او اخى العزيز (( ورجاء اخبارى بالنوع حتى اتلافى هذا الامر مستقبلا )) اقول .. الاستشهاد بالقرآن ليس معناه الاعتراف به (( مع كل احترامى )) ولكن حتى ابرهن للطرف الاخر (( اى المسلم )) كم هو متناقض فى إدعاءه .. إذ سيجد أن ما يدعيه على المسيحيه .. موجود أيضاً فى قرآنه الذى يؤمن به تماماً .. هذا من ناحية 
ومن نا حية اخرى ..
حتى تكون هناك لغة واحده للحوار متفق عليها .. فأنت تسأل .. ونحن نجيب .. وبلغتك .. فهذا أفضل حتى تفهم 

ما أكثر (( الاحاديث ))  و (( الايات القرآنيه )) التى تثبت ألوهية المسيح .. بل ووجود الثالوث .. 

ايضاً ..

لم (( *يتحول* )) الله الى إنسان .. فهذه عبارة خاطئه تماماً .. 
فالتحول .. هو الصيروره .. وهذا خطأ جوهرى .. ولا تؤمن المسيحيه بالتحول 

ولكن الله (( *تجسد* )) فى صورة إنسان .. و مازال محتفظ بألوهيته .. فلم تتحول الالوهيه الى انسان - حاشا - فالله غير متغير .. أو ليس الله قادر على كل شىء ؟؟!! 

بعد أذن أخى الحبيب السمردلى 

وفقنا الخالق لما يحبه ويرضاه

تحياتى


----------



## الكون (16 أكتوبر 2006)

اوكى 

اخ طارق شكرا انك شايف اسمي جميل ..لوولز تفضل لو تبيه نعطيه لك .... هههه

المهم اخي زي ما قلتلك هى حطت موضوع وانا ما حطيتش اسئلة لموضوعها !!

ولا عزيزي كيف القران بحر كبير للتفسير ولكن ما يقعدش الواحد يفسر وكانه يقرا فى كوميك بوكس!
يعنى تجيب مثلا كلمة هو وتقول نحن فى المسيحية عندنا كلمة هو يعني يسوع وانه القرأن مليان كلمة هو!!!  كما حدث فى احد المواضيع 

لا اخي هكى غلط ...هنا يبقى التفسير مبهم وسطحي جدا 

والقران اعمق من هكدا..

ما علينا موضوعنا مش القران ولا الديانات 

موضوعنا احترام ردود الغير وبس ....

وتاني شئ رووك جاب لنفسه لانه بصراحه وبجد عنده ردود غريبةو يقصد بها فقط اهانة الدين !!!!!

نحن لا نهين دين غيرنا هده اولا واخلاقيا لا اهين دين غيري.... احوارك..... اعارضك.... لا اتفق معك صح ممكن احتمال

يعني الرأي والرأي الاخر 

والاختلاف فى الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية 

ولو انت مسيحي فانا لي اصدقاء مسيحيين واحبهم واعزهم كثيرا 
ولدي اصدقاء مسلمين احبهم وقد لا اتفق معاهم فى امور كثيرة فكريا فى الدين 

ومهما فعلت لن ترضي كل الناس هذا واقع ..

اوكى ليش السب ......؟؟؟وليش يشيل الردود ما فيش داعي خلونا محترمين بعضنا وما فيش بينه الا الاحترام وما حد حيعرف حد فى الواقع ليش التطاول والغلط الزايد ؟؟؟

ومش شطاره ولا مهارة ان الواحد يسب غيره بالعكس المفروض يكون وخاصة هو مشرف اكثر حلم مع الناس واكبر من هكي بكثير 

هدا رأيي اوكى 

ومش عشان هو مسيحي انت حتتعصبله !!!وتوقف معاه بدون علم!!!
وتنسى انه فى ظالم ومظلوم فى القصة احكم بالعدل لو سمحت 
وما تستهزش على ردود غيرك 

تسلموا المهم...


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*

الاخت ( غالباً ) العزيزه .. الكون 




> يعنى تجيب مثلا كلمة هو وتقول نحن فى المسيحية عندنا كلمة هو يعني يسوع وانه القرأن مليان كلمة هو!!! كما حدث فى احد المواضيع


 
الاخت العزيزه نحن لا (( نأتى )) بتفاسير او كلمات من عقولنا .. بل نضع الكلمة كما وردت فى (( القرآن ))  ونضع بجوارها التفاسير الخاصة بها من أئمة المسلمين .. ونطرح تساؤلاتنا .. ومن كلامهم ندينهم فقد قال الجلالين في تفسيره آل عمران 39 :"مصدقين من *الله* " يقول : سمي كلمة لأنه خلق بكلمة كن ! , الا انه في آل عمران 45 يمر على التعبير دون ان يشرحه مما يدل على تحذر , في سورة النساء 170 يمر ايضا بالاسم مرور الكرام , مكتفيا يالأشارة الأولى :" سمي كلمة الله لأنه خلق بكلمة كن ! 
الا ان السؤال البديهي الذي تجاهله وتجاهله جميع المفسرين لماذا سمي وحده بهذا الاسم "كلمة الله " وقد خلق البشر كلهم والانبياء والمرسلون , والملائكة المقربون بكلمة *"كن " , ولم يقل الانجيل** والقرآن والتوراة عن احد من المخلوقين أن اسمه "كلمة الله "؟؟!!! ثم كيف "روح الله " يكون مجرد أمر؟؟!! اليس في التفسير تناقض وارتباك؟؟؟؟*
*وقال الرازي : سمي عيسى كلمة الله من وجوه : 
 1-انه خلق بكلمة الله وهو قوله "كن " من غير واسطة الاب ...... 
 2-نه تكلم في الطفولية وآتاه الله الكتاب في زمان الطفولة فكان في كونه متكلما بالغا مبلغا عظيما فسمي كلمة اي كاملا في الكلام . 
 3-ان الكلمة كما انها تفيد المعاني والحقائق كذلك عيسى كان يرشد الى الحقائق والاسرار الألهية كما سمي القرآن "روحا" 
 4-انه حقق كلمة بشارة الانبياء به كما قال "وحقت كلمة ربك " 
 5-ان الانسان يسمى فضل الله ولطف الله فكذا عيسى عليه السلام كان اسمه العلم "كلمة اللله وروح الله " وكلامه على قول اهل السنة صفة قديمة قائمة بذات الله " 
 -6اضاف في آل عمران 45 :" سمي كلمة الله كأنه صار عين كلمة الله الخالقة له لوجوده المعجز او لانه ابان كلمة الله افضل بيان 
 7-في النساء 170 يختار ما اجمع عليه القوم :" المعنى انه وجد بكلمة الله وامره من غير واسطة ولا نطفة " 

الجواب عليها جميعا : ان كل هذه التعريفات تنطبق على سائر الانبياء , في عرفهم , وخصوصا على خاتم النبيين محمد:فلماذا لم يسم القرآن محمدا بأنه "كلمة الله " وهو عندهم "اول خلق الله " وخاتم رسل الله واكملهم في الكلام المعجز, وقرآنه روح من أمره تعالى , وقالوا هو النبي الامي المكتوب عندهم في التوراة والانجيل , فبه حقت اكثر من عيسى كلمة الله , وقد ابان كلمة الله الأخيرة , خير بيان وأفضله حسب رايهم ؟؟؟!!.....الا ان القرآن يشهد بأن عيسى وحده دون العالمين خص بهذا اللقب العظيم , حتى صار اسم علم له , بل دلالة على ان كلام الله هي كلامه , "وكلامه صفة قديمة قائمة بذات الله " على قول اهل السنة*
*ومن يقرا هذه الآية باخلاص :"انما المسيح , عيسى ابن مريم : رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه "(نساء 170) لا يستطيع الا الاقرار بديهيا أن "الكلمة " اسم "شخص " لوروده بين الاسمين "رسول الله .....وروح منه " فهو مرادف للأسماء المحيطة به , وهو خبر ثان معطوف على رسول الله وكلاهما خبران للمسيح عيسى ابن مريم, وروح منه خبر ثالث معطوف على "كلمته " يوضحه ويؤكده , ف"كلمته " تعني لقب بين القاب المسيح فكيف يكون مجرد أمر؟؟؟!!! *

*اذاً لم نتحدث من عقولنا ونفسر على هوانا .. بل نوضح حقيقة يحاول الاخرون تجاهلها لغرض فى نفوسهم 

* 

 


> وتاني شئ رووك جاب لنفسه لانه بصراحه وبجد عنده ردود غريبةو يقصد بها فقط اهانة الدين !!!!!
> 
> نحن لا نهين دين غيرنا هده اولا واخلاقيا لا اهين دين غيري.... احوارك..... اعارضك.... لا اتفق معك صح ممكن احتمال


 

أنا لم أتحدث عن أية أهانة للدين .. ولكنى أتحدث عن لغة (( الاستخفاف )) فى أقوال البعض .. فلن تجدى أبداً فى مجال الحوارات والمناقشات .. من يؤمن بأن الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية .. ألا من الجانب المسيحى  (( فى الغالب )) .. وصدقينى .. صدقينى .. لم أقل ذلك لانى مسيحى .. ولكن تحدثت بناء عن تجارب عديدة فى هذا الامر .. 



> ولو انت مسيحي فانا لي اصدقاء مسيحيين واحبهم واعزهم كثيرا
> ولدي اصدقاء مسلمين احبهم وقد لا اتفق معاهم فى امور كثيرة فكريا فى الدين


 
أنا ايضاً لى أصدقاء أحبهم كثيراً .. مسلمون .. ونادراً ما نتناقش فى أمور الدين .. ولكن إن حدث .. تجدى السمات الغالبة على الحوار .. هى المنطق .. والعقل .. والهدوء .. 



> ومهما فعلت لن ترضي كل الناس هذا واقع ..


 
نحن لا نتحدث لنرضى الناس .. بل لنرضى الله ونعمل بكلامه .. ونبين تعاليمه الصحيحه .. 



> ومش شطاره ولا مهارة ان الواحد يسب غيره بالعكس المفروض يكون وخاصة هو مشرف اكثر حلم مع الناس واكبر من هكي بكثير


 

لا أجد فى رده أى تطاول .. راجعى ما كُتب .. ولكن حتماً ستظنين ان هناك سب او شتيمه .. لان الحوار قائم على الحساسيه .. والاعتقاد بأن الاخر على خطأ .. و أنه كافر .. فحتماً ستشعرى بان أى رد .. يخبىء بداخله إهانه غير مباشرة 



> ومش عشان هو مسيحي انت حتتعصبله !!!وتوقف معاه بدون علم!!!
> وتنسى انه فى ظالم ومظلوم فى القصة احكم بالعدل لو سمحت
> وما تستهزش على ردود غيرك


 
أشكرك 



تحياتى


----------



## abujafar (19 يناير 2007)

*ممنوع النسخ و اللصق*

*Fadie*


----------



## abujafar (24 يناير 2007)

ممكن أعرف لي منعتم  مشاركاتي أوقلتم : ممنوع النسخ و اللصق


----------



## Fadie (24 يناير 2007)

*لأنها نسخ و لصق دون وعى او فهم او قدرة على مناقشتها حتى*


----------



## قمر الزمان (25 يناير 2007)

> فالسيد المسيح إذن هو إنسان بشري كامل قد حل أو ظهر فيه اللاهوت. وهذا ما عبر عنه الكتاب المقدس بقوله:"عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد" (الرسالة الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الإصحاح الثالث والآية 16).



بدون اطالة نفند هذا النص

الرساله الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 ترجمه الفانديك


16 وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ




الرساله الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 الترجمه العربيه المشتركه

ولا خلاف أن سر التقوى عظيم اللذى ظهر في الجسد و أعلن بارا في الروح وتراءى للملائكة وبشر به عند الوثنيين و أومن به في العالم ورفع في المجد



الرساله الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 الترجمه الكاثوليكيه

ولا خلاف أن سر التقوى عظيم اللذى ظهر في الجسد



أن هذا النص محرف بشهادة الأباء وقيل عنه أنه من أخطاء النساخ

وكان يوضع بدل كلمه الله كلمه الذى ومعنى انه وضع الله

فهى لكى تؤيد فكره التجسد من أجل أثبات النص
ولاكن كلمه الذى

تعنى أشياء كثيرة منها الذى ظهر فى الجسد قوة عظمته حيث خلقه بدون أب


القس منيس عبد النور قد قال فى كتاب علم الاهوت النظامى صفحة 206 هات الكتاب

وهتشوف أنه مكتوب أن ذلك النص من أخطاء النساخ كتبت الله بدل الذى.

​


----------



## Fadie (25 يناير 2007)

> بدون اطالة نفند هذا النص
> 
> الرساله الأولى إلى تيموثاوس الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 ترجمه الفانديك
> 
> ...


 
​καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς ἐφανερώθη ἐν σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήμφθη ἐν δόξῃ



> القس منيس عبد النور قد قال فى كتاب علم الاهوت النظامى صفحة 206 هات الكتاب
> 
> وهتشوف أنه مكتوب أن ذلك النص من أخطاء النساخ كتبت الله بدل الذى.


 
*علم اللاهوت النظامى*

*http://www.answering-islam.de/Main/Arabic/Books/Theology/index.html*

*فلتخرج لى ما ذكرته اعلاه*​


----------



## steven gerrard (25 يناير 2007)

الى الاخ قمر الزمان
احب اقولك حاجه واحده بس 
انت عارف ايه هو الاول سر التقوى؟
اللى انت كاتب الايات لتستشهد بيه


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

انا لا استشهد بشيء انا بقلك النص محرف بس
وتقدر تدور وتعرف شكرا


----------



## استفانوس (26 يناير 2007)

اختنا العزيزة قمر الزمان
ممكن تشرحي لي ماهو الشي الذي يعلو القبة والمآذن
وماذا يفيد الاسلام


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

> فنحن نؤمن أن المسيح هو: كلمة الله إذ يقول الإنجيل "في البدء كان الكلمة …وكان الكلمة الله" (يوحنا1: 1). ويكمل الإنجيل موضحا أن كلمة الله هذا قد تجسد في إنسان بقوله:"والكلمة صار جسداً"(يو1: 14). أي أن كلمة الله قد حل في جسد المسيح وتجلى فيه.



طب كملى النص  
في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله.


فى البدء
البدئية لا تنطبق على الله لان الله اذلى والبدئية مخلوقة
والله ليس لة بداية وليس لة نهاية

والكلمة كان عند
عند تحتاج المغايرة بين شيئين
فلا يجوز ان نقول انا عند نفسى فى البيت
والكملة صار جسدا
اى تحول من شيء الى شيء 
مثلا حال قمر فقير وتحول وصار غنى
الله سبحانة وتعالى روح وتحول الى جسد وتحول من حى الى ميت 
لان يسوع صرخ بصوت عظيم ومات
فهل يتحول الذى لا يتحول وهل يتغير الذى لا يتغير
يقول الرب فى الكتاب المقدس
انتم لن تفنو ابناء يعقوب لانى انا الرب لا اتغير
فا الرب لا يتغير الرب قائم بذاتة







طب كملى النص


----------



## Fadie (26 يناير 2007)

*قمر الزمان اين ما قلتيه فى كتاب علم اللاهوت النظامى؟ولا هو نقل اعمى و خلاص منغير قدرة على مناقشة ما تنقليه؟*



> فى البدء
> البدئية لا تنطبق على الله لان الله اذلى والبدئية مخلوقة
> والله ليس لة بداية وليس لة نهاية


 
*و هو النص قال ان فى البدأ وجد الله ولا ان فى البدأ اى خلق السماء و الارض الله كان موجودا و الكلمة كان موجودا؟؟؟*



> والكلمة كان عند
> عند تحتاج المغايرة بين شيئين
> فلا يجوز ان نقول انا عند نفسى فى البيت


 
*و من قال ان الله الاب هو عينه الكلمة اقنوميا يا أجهل امة خرجت للأرض؟*



> والكملة صار جسدا
> اى تحول من شيء الى شيء
> مثلا حال قمر فقير وتحول وصار غنى
> الله سبحانة وتعالى روح وتحول الى جسد وتحول من حى الى ميت


 
*هتقدرى على مناقشة ما كتبتيه ولا لاء؟؟؟*

*مادام عاملة نفسك علامة لاهوتية عندك القدرة على المناقشة؟*

*لما نشوف*

*معنى و الكلمة صار جسدا

الله الذى لا مثيل له

الله روح " (يو24:4) ، " وأما الرب فهو الروح " (2كو17:3) ، وهو نور " الله نور وليس فيه ظلمة البتة " (1يو5:1) ، " الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه " (1تي 16:6) ، " أبي الأنوار الذي ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران " (يع17:1) ، ولا يمكن أن يُري " ملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى ولا يرى الإله الحكيم وحده " (1تي17:1) ، أو يُحس أو يُدرك " القدير لا ندركه " (أي23:37) ، " هوذا الله عظيم ولا نعرفه وعدد سنيه لا يفحص " (أي26:36) ، " عجيبة هذه المعرفة فوقي ارتفعت لا أستطيعها " (مز6:139) ، " إلى عمق الله تتصل أم إلى نهاية القدير تنتهي " (أي7:11) ، " عظيم هو الرب وحميد جدا وليس لعظمته استقصاء " (مز3:145) ، " ليس عن فهمه فحص " (اش28:40) ، " يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه ما ابعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء ، لان من عرف فكر الرب أو من صار له مشيرا ، أو من سبق فأعطاه فيكافأ ، لان منه وبه وله كل الأشياء " (رو33:11-36) . ولا أحد يعرف ماهية طبيعته سوي ذاته فقط ويعلنها بكلمته ، الابن ، صورة الله غير المنظور ، والذي يقول ؛ " ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الأب . ولا أحد يعرف الأب إلا الابن ومن أراد الابن يعلن له " (مت27:11) .
والكتاب المقدس يعلن لنا ، أيضا ، أن الله لا يتغير ولا يتحول ولا يتبدل ولا يصير عن كونه إلى شئ آخر ، فالله هو الله ولا يتغير : 
" أنا الرب لا أتغير " (ملا6:3) .
" الله ليس عنده تغيير " (يع17:1) .
" إلى الدهر سنوك (يا رب) . من قدم أسست الأرض والسموات هي عمل يديك . هي تبيد وأنت تبقي وكلها كثوب تبلي . كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير وأنت هو وسنوك لن تنتهي " (مز24:102-27) . 
كما أن الله لا مثيل له لنشبهه بالمخلوقات أو نمثله بها :
" فبمن تشبهون الله وأي شبه تعادلون به " (اش18:440) . 
" بمن تشبهونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه " (اش5:46) .
" ليس مثل الله " (تث26:33) .
" أي اله عظيم مثل الله " (مز13:77) .
" ليس مثلي في كل الأرض " (حز14:14) . 
" لا مثل لك يارب عظيم أنت " (ار6:10) .

معنى الفعل "صار"

وردت كلمة " صار " بمعاني مختلفة سواء في العهد القديم أو العهد الجديد . فقد جاءت في العهد القديم في الآيات التالية : 
" وقال الرب الإله هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منا " (تك22:3) .
" أحمدك (يارب) لأنك استجبت لي صرت لي خلاصا " (مز21:118) .
" صارت لي دموعي خبزا نهارا وليلا " (مز33:42) .
" لأنه قال فكان . هو أمر فصار " (مز9:33) . 
وفي هذه الآيات الأربع نجد أن معني كلمة " صار " لا يعني بالضرورة التحول أو التغيير ففي الآية الأولى لا يمكن أن يكون آدم قد " صار " مثل الله بمعني تحول إلى الألوهية وصار ألها ؟*! وفي الثانية لا يعني التحول وإنما يعني أنه أصبح (صار) مخلصا للمرنم عندما التجأ إليه ، وفي الثالثة لا يعني المرنم أن دموعه " صارت " خبزا بمعني أنها تحولت إلى خبز يؤكل وإنما يعني أنه كان يبكي ليلا ونهارا ، وفي الرابعة تعني " صار" حدوث الشيء وكينونته بعد أمر الله . 
وقد وردت كلمة صار (εγένετο -egeneto ) في العهد الجديد من الفعل (γίνομαι - ginomai) والذي ترجم بمعنى " يصير أو يكون " وأيضا " يحدث ، يجري ، يحصل ، يتفق يعرض ، يكون ، يتكون ،يجعل ، يصنع ، مولود 000الخ " ، ونكتفي هنا بذكر بعض الأمثلة التي تخص شخص السيد المسيح فقط : 
" الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون هو قد صار (εγένήθη - egenethy) رأس الزاوية " (مت42:21) .
" ما هذه الحكمة إلى أعطيت له حتى تجري ( γινόμεναι - genomenai) علي يديه قوات مثل هذه " (مر2:6) .
" وفرح كل الجمع بجميع الأعمال المجيدة الكائنة (γενομένοις - genomenois) منه " (لو17:13) .
" كل شئ به كان (εγένετο - egeneto ) وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان " (يو3:1) .
" كان في العالم وكون العالم به (εγένετο - egeneto ) " (يو10:1) .
" قبل أن يكون ( γενέσθαι - genesthai ) إبراهيم أنا أكون " (يو58:8) .
" ولما جاء ملء الزمان أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً (γενόμενον - genomenon) من امرأة مولودا تحت الناموس " (غل4:4) .
" لكنه أخلي نفسه اخذاً صورة عبد صائرا ( γενόμενος- genomenos) في شبه الناس " (في7:2) .
" صائرا ( γενόμενος- genomenos) اعظم من الملائكة بمقدار ما روث اسما افضل منهم " (عب4:1) .
" دخل يسوع كسابق لأجلنا صائرا ( γενόμενος- genomenos) علي رتبة ملكي صادق رئيس كهنة إلى الأبد " (عب20:6) .
وفي هذه الآيات العشر لا تعني أية منها التحول أو التغيير وقد ترجمت بمعاني عديدة : " صار " " تجري " ، " كان " ، " كون " ، " يكون " ، مولود " ، وفي جميع الآيات التي ترجمت فيها بمعني " صار " لا تعني التحول أو التغيير مطلقا وإنما تعني الأولى الحصول علي الرتبة الأولى (المقدمة) ، رأس ، أي الحجر الأساسي في البناء والسابعة تعني " الولادة من امرأة " ليس بالتحول أو التغيير وإنما باتخاذ جسدا من امرأة والدخول تحت حكم الناموس كإنسان . والثامنة تعني أنه اخذ صورة عبد بظهوره في شبه الناس بالجسد الذي اتخذه وليس بالتحول إلى شبه الناس فالرسول بولس يقول بالروح عن الرب يسوع المسيح ؛ " الله الذي أرسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية " (رو3:8) . لاحظ (εν -in ) في شبه جسد وليس متحولا إلى جسد وإنما " في " وكذلك القديس يوحنا يقول ؛ " كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله " (يو2:4) . هنا أيضا يقول أنه جاء " في الجسد وليس بالتحول أو التغيير إلى الجسد . " والقديس بولس يقول بالروح أيضا " عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد " (εν -in ) ظهور في الجسد وليس تحّول أو تبّدل أو تغيّر إلى جسد ، لم يقل أنه ظهر جسدا وإنما ظهر " في - εν - in " الجسد .
وهذا أيضا ما يعنيه الكتاب بالروح القدس بقوله ؛ " والكلمة صار جسدا " أنه لا يعني التحول أو التغير ولكن يعني الاتخاذ كقول الكتاب بالروح ؛ " فأنه لم يتخذ الملائكة قط بل إنما اتخذ نسل إبراهيم " (عب16:2) . أو كما جاء في كتاب Reference chain Thompson " أنه لم يتخذ له (on him) طبيعه الملائكة وإنما اخذ له (on him) نسل إبراهيم " (عب16:2) .
أنه اتخذ جسدا أعده بنفسه من وفي أحشاء العذراء مريم كما قال لها الملاك ؛ " القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله " (لو35:1) ، وهو ثمرة بطنها كما قالت لها اليصابات بالروح القدس " مباركة أنت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك " (لو42:1) . وداخل أحشائها كما يقول الكتاب بالروح ؛ " هيأت لي جسدا " لذلك عند دخوله إلى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقربان لم ترد ولكن هيأت لي جسدا 000 لا فعل مشيئتك يا الله " (عب5:10) .
أعد لنفسه جسدا وهيأه داخل رحم العذراء مريم وحل فيه بملء لاهوته منذ اللحظة الأولى لبداية تكونه من أحشاء العذراء وداخل بطنها ، ولم يوجد هذا الجسد ، الطبيعة الإنسانية الكاملة ، بدون اللاهوت لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ، بل وجد متحداً باللاهوت
" لأنه فيه (جسده) سر أن يحل كل الملء" (كو19:1) . 
" قد صالحكم الآن في جسم بشريته بالموت " (كو21:1،22) . 
" فأن فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا " (كو9:2) .
لقد اتخذ جسدا ، هيأه وأعده لنفسه وحل فيه واتحد به منذ اللحظة الأولى لبدايته في بطن العذراء وصار جسده ، جسد الكلمة ، جسد الله ، الإله المتجسد ، عمانوئيل الله معنا

توضيح اباء الكنيسة للتعبير"صار جسدا"

قال القديس أعناطيوس الإنطاكي تلميذ القديس بطرس الرسول :

" المسيح يسوع الذي من نسل داود (بالجسد) (رو3:1) والمولود من مريم : الذي ولد حقا وأكل حقا " (ترالس:9) . 
ثم يقول أنه " يوجد طبيب واحد ، هو في الوقت نفسه روح وجسد (إي إله وإنسان) ، مولود وغير مولود . الله صار جسدا ، حياة حقيقية في الموت (أي التجسد) من مريم ومن الله ، كان قابلاً للألم وهو الآن غير قابل للألم . يسوع المسيح ربنا " (أفسس2:7) .
وأيضا " إيمان واحد بيسوع المسيح الذي من نسل داود بحسب الجسد ؛ ابن الإنسان وابن الله " (أفسس 2:20) .
ثم قال بأكثر وضوح : " نؤمن هكذا أنه اخذ إنسانا كاملا من مريم العذراء والده الإله ومن الروح القدس " ودعاه جسده " الجسد الذي بناه الله من جسم ودم العذراء " .
" المسيح الذي هو حقيقة من نسل داود بالجسد (رو3:1) وابن بمشيئة وقوة الله ، وولد حقا من مريم العذراء وأعتمد من يوحنا المعمدان لتتم به كل عدالة "(ازمير 1:1).

وقال القديس بوليكاريوس تلميذ القديس يوحنا الرسول :

" كل من لا يعترف بأن يسوع المسيح قد جاء في الجسد هو ضد المسيح "
وهو هنا يستخدم نفس تعبير القديس (1يو2:4) يوحنا لأنه تلميذه .(رسالته إلى فيلبي 1:7)

وقال ارستيدس الاثيني (حوالي 140م) :

" يرجع إيمان المسيحيين إلى الرب يسوع المسيح الذي نزل من السماء بالروح القدس لخلاص البشرية وهو ابن الله العلي وقد وولد من عذراء قديسة بدون زرع بشر وأتخذ جسدا بغير فساد "Apology 15

وقال ميليتو أسقف ساردس (حوالي 171م) :

" تبرهن أعمال المسيح بعد معموديته أن روحه وجسده ، طبيعته الإنسانية ، كان مثل طبيعتنا وتوضح أعماله بعد معموديته ، خاصة معجزاته ، للعالم بكل تأكيد اللاهوت المحتجب في جسده ، ولكونه الله ولكونه أيضا إنساناً تاماً (كامل في ناسوته) فقد قدم إيضاحاً إيجابياً لطبيعته (حرفيا طبيعتيه ؛ اللاهوت والناسوت) : أوضح لاهوته عن طريق معجزاته التي صنعها في السنوات الثلاث التالية لمعموديته ، التي أتممها لكونه في الجسد ، فقد حجب لاهوته بالرغم من أنه الإله الحقيقي الموجود قبل كل الدهور Fragment In Anastasius of Sinai ch. 13.
*
*وقال ايريناؤس أسقف ليون وخليفة تلاميذ الرسل :

" لكي يجدد الإنسان في نفسه ، صار غير المرئي مرئياً وغير المدرك صار مدركاً والغير المتألم صار خاضعاً للألم . الكلمة صار إنساناً ليجدد كل شيء في ذاته "Ag. Her. B,3:16,6

" وعندما جاء المسيح إلى عالمنا لخلاصنا أخذ جسدا حقيقيا كأجسادنا لأن الرسول يقول الكلمة صار جسدا "Ag. Her. b1.436

وقال اطيفوس تلميذ الرسل وبطريرك القسطنطينية علي الميلاد : 

" كلمة الله أتضع وهو غير المتضع في جوهره ، أتضع بإرادته ولبس صورة العبد ، الذي بلا جسد لبس جسدا من أجلك أيها الإنسان . الكلمة الذي تجسد ، غير الملموس بجوهر لاهوته لُمس من أجلك أيها الإنسان الذي ليس له ابتداء بلاهوته لبس جسدا . الغير متغير تجسد بالجسد المتغير " (اعتراف الآباء)

وقال ترتليان:

" نزل بهاء مجد الله (عب1:3) ، كما سبق أن تنبأ الأنبياء في القديم ، إلى عذراء وكون جسدا في رحمها ، وولد متحداً كإله وإنسان ، تشكل الجسد بالروح القدس ، تغذى ونما إلى الرجولة ، تحدث وعلم وعمل ، هذا هو المسيح "Apology 13*


*" دعي الكلمة ابنه (ابن الله) وظهر في أوقات مختلفة للبطاركة باسم الله ، وكان الأنبياء يسمعونه دائما ، وأخيرا نزل من الروح القدس وبقوة الله الآب إلى مريم العذراء وصار جسدا في أحشائها ، وولد منها "Ag. The Her. 13,1

قال اكليمندس الإسكندري:

" بعملية التجسد اصبح الابن منظورا ومدركا في حيز الأشياء التي نراها وندركها بحواسنا"Storm v. 39;2

قال يوستينوس الشهيد :

" الكلمة (logos ـ λόγος ) ، هو نفسه أتخذ شكلا وصار إنسانا ودعي يسوع المسيح "First Apology 5

" أنه كان موجودا سابقا كابن خالق كل شيء ، لكونه الله ، وأنه وُلد كإنسان بواسطة العذراء كان موجودا سابقا وخضع لمشيئة الآب ليولد كإنسان مثلنا "Dialogue With Trypho 48

" لقد صار المسيح إنسانا بواسطة العذراء ليزهق العصيان الذي أنبثق عن الحية بالطريقة نفسها "اباء الكنيسة فى القرون الثلاثة الاولى د/اسد رستم 83

قال اوريجانوس :

" يسوع المسيح نفسه الذي جاء (إلى العالم) جرد نفسه (من مجده) وصار إنسانا وتجسد برغم من أنه الله وبينما صار إنسانا بقي كما هو إله ، لقد اتخذ جسدا مثل أجسادنا ولد من العذراء ومن الروح القدس "De Principiis

وقال العلامة هيبوليتوس في تفسير أمثال 9: 1 " الحكمة بنت بيتها " :

" أنه يقصد أن المسيح حكمه الله الأب وقوته (1كو24:1) بني بيته أي طبيعته الجسدية التي اتخذها من العذراء كما قال (يوحنا) من قبل " والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا " ثم قال في تفسير " مزجت خمرها " " أن المخلص وحد لاهوته ، مثل الخمر النقي ، مع الجسد في العذراء وولد منها إله وإنسان في أن واحد "Ant. N. F. vol. 3, p174*


*وقال القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي :

" لكنه اخذ جسدا من جنسنا ، وليس ذلك فحسب ، بل من عذراء طاهرة بلا لوم لأنه وهو القادر علي كل شئ وبارئ كل شئ أعد الجسد في العذراء كهيكل له ، وجعله جسده بالذات ، واتخذه أداة له وفيه أعلن ذاته ، وفيه حل "تجسد الكلمة 3:8 

" صار" تخص الجسد ، وفعلا " صار" الجسد خاصا بالكلمة وليس خاصا بإنسان ، فالله تأنس ، ولذلك قيل أنه " صار جسدا " حتى لا يخطئ أحد في فهم حقيقة التجسد ، ويغفل اسم الجسد " هذا الاتحاد الطبيعي بين الكلمة والجسد الذي صار جسدا خاصا به وفيه حل "تجسد ربنا يسوع المسيح 28*​


*وقال أيضاً : " التعبير : " صار جسدا " ، يبدو كأنه متوازي مع ما قيل عنه " جُعل خطية ، ولعنة " (2كو21:15) ، ليس لأن الرب تحول إلى ذلك ـ لأنه كيف هذا؟ بل لأنه قبل هذا عندما اخذ إثمنا وتحمل ضعفنا الرسالة إلى أبيكتيتوس : 2

وقال القديس كيرلس الإسكندري متسائلا " كيف تفسر " الكلمة صار جسدا ؟ " :

ثم أجاب قائلا : " يبشرنا بولس الحكيم جدا ووكيل أسراره وكاهن الإنجيل " فليكن فيكم الفكر الذي كان في المسيح يسوع أيضا الذي إذ كان في صورة الله صار في شبه الناس ، وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان تواضع وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب " (في5:2ـ7) .
" فالكلمة الابن الوحيد الإله الذي ولد من الله الأب الذي هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره (عب3:1) هو الذي صار جسدا ، دون أن يتحول إلى جسد ، أي بلا امتزاج أو اختلاط أو أي شئ آخر من هذا القبيل بل " أخلي ذاته " وجاء إلى فقرنا ، ومن اجل الفرح الموضوع أمامه ، استهان بالعار (عب2:12) دون أن يحتقر فقر الطبيعة الإنسانية لأنه أراد كإله أن يخلص الإنسان الخاضع للموت والخطية وأن يعيده إلى ما كان عليه في البدء ، فجعل جسد البشر جسده ونفس إنسانية عاقلة فولد كإنسان بطريقة إعجازية من امرأة ، لأنه لم يكن ممكنا بأمره أن نري الله علي الأرض في شكله غير المنظور لأن الله لا يري فهو غير مرئي ، وطبيعته غير محسوسة ، لكن حسن في عينيه أن يتجسد وأن يظهر في ذاته كيف يمكن أن تتمجد طبيعتنا بكل أمجاد اللاهوت ، لأنه هو نفسه إله ، وإنسان " في شبه الناس " ولأنه أصلا إله قيل عنه أنه " صار في شبه الناس " . فالله الذي ظهر في شكلنا وصار في صورة العبد ، هو الرب وهذا ما نعنيه بأنه صار جسدا ولذلك نؤكد أن العذراء القديسة هي والدة الله" المسيح واحد ، مركز دراسة الآباء 20،21.

ونختم هذه الأقوال بقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي إلى أبيكتيتوس: 

" من أين خرجت هذه الأمور . وأي عالم سفلي تقيأ القول بأن الجسد الذي من مريم هو من نفس جوهر لاهوت الكلمة ؟ أو بأن الكلمة تحول إلي لحم وعظام وشعر وكل الجسد وتغير عن طبيعته الخاصة ؟ أو من كفر إلى مثل هذه الدرجة حتى يقول وهو في نفس الوقت يعتقد أيضا بأن اللاهوت ذاته الذي من نفس جوهر الأب ، قد صار ناقصا خارجا من كامل ، والذي سمر علي الخشبة لم يكن هو الجسد بل هو جوهر الحكمة الخالق ذاته ؟ أو من سمع بأن الكلمة حول نفسه جسدا قابلا للتألم ، ليس من مريم بل من جوهره الذاتي فهل يمكن أن يدعي مسيحيا من يقول هذا ؟ الرسالة إلى أبكتيتوس :2*​


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

الله يخربيت الكوبى وبست انت عايزنى اقراء كل دة انا ردى الرديتو كان صغنن عشان متعبكمش وتعرفة تقرائوة وتردو علية فعشان كدة بقلك فكر ورد من دماغك مش من دماغ حد تانى
وبالنسبة للكتاب انا قلتلك على مكانة روح هاتة انت وبص فية لو عايز تعرف


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

> قمر الزمان اين ما قلتيه فى كتاب علم اللاهوت النظامى؟ولا هو نقل اعمى و خلاص منغير قدرة على مناقشة ما تنقليه؟


دور وانت تعرف



> و هو النص قال ان فى البدأ وجد الله ولا ان فى البدأ اى خلق السماء و الارض الله كان موجودا و الكلمة كان موجودا؟؟؟



الله ليس لة بداية وليس لة نهاية فلا يجوز ان نقول ان فى البدء كان الكلمة والمقطع الثانى يقول وكان الكلمة الله
اذن فى البدء كان الله
والله ليس لة بداية ولا نهاية


----------



## Fadie (26 يناير 2007)

كوبى و بيست ايه يا جاهل انت احنا مش بتوع كوبى و بيست زيك



> دور وانت تعرف


 
شفت انك جاهل؟

وضعتلك الكتاب كامل يا من ألغيت عقلك ولا تستطيع اثبات كلامك



> الله ليس لة بداية وليس لة نهاية فلا يجوز ان نقول ان فى البدء كان الكلمة والمقطع الثانى يقول وكان الكلمة الله
> اذن فى البدء كان الله
> والله ليس لة بداية ولا نهاية


 
نعيد تانى

هل النص قال ان فى البدأ وجد الله او وجد الكلمة ام ان فى البدأ كان الله موجودا و الكلمة كان موجودا؟

بتفهم ازاى؟

هى دى مشكلتكم كل واحد قراله كلمتين فى موقع مرحاض جاى خلاص هيجيب الديب من ديله مش عارف ان شبهاته تم الرد عليها من اكثر من 1600 عام !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## قمر الزمان (26 يناير 2007)

والله الذى لا اله الا هو انك انت البتفهم بالعكس
يا صديقى
الله ليس لة بداية وليس لة نهاية
الله قائم بذاتة
يبقى حضرتك مينفعش تقول
فى البدء لان الله لم يكن لة بداية الله كل شيء
انت متصور النا بقولة ولا بتقرا وخلاص


----------



## استفانوس (28 يناير 2007)

فريد قال:


> اختنا العزيزة قمر الزمان
> ممكن تشرحي لي ماهو الشي الذي يعلو القبة والمآذن
> وماذا يفيد الاسلام


ممكن من الاخت قمر الزمان ترد


----------



## مجدى ناصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

مجدى ناصر عدلى 
خادم فى كنائس شمال القاهرة
وباحث فى كلية اللاهوات



اللاهوت الدفاعي
 الكيان الالهى الواحد
شخصيات اكدو   ألوهية المسيح 
 1- التلاميذ
بولس الرسول : ويعترف كل لسان آن يسوع المسيح هو رب المجد اللة الأب (فليبي11:2)  
بولس الرسول : منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد اللة العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح (تيطس(13:2)
بولس الرسول: وبالإجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى اللة ظهر في الجسد (1تى16:3)
بطرس   : أنت هو المسيح ابن اللة الحي (مت 16:16)
توما  : ربى وألهى (يو8:20)
يوحنا :وأما هذة فقد كتبت لتؤمنو أن يسوع هو المسيح ابن اللة ولكي تكون لكم إذا أمنتم حياة باسمة(يو 31:20)
يوحنا : اللة لم يره قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الأب هو خبر(يو18:1)
يوحنا: بهذا أظهرت محبة اللة فينا : إن اللة قد أرسل ابنة الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به (1يو9:4)
يوحنا: وهذه هي الشهادة أن الله أعطانا حياة أبدية وهذه في ابنة (1يو11:5)  
بطرس : ونحن قد أمنا وعرفنا انك أنت المسيح ابن الله الحي (يو 69:6 )
بطرس : لانه اخذ من الله الأب كرامة ومجداً (2بط 17:1)
بولس الرسول :بولس عبد ليسوع المسيح (رو6:1)
بطرس : سمعان بطرس عبد ليسوع المسيح (2بط 1:1)
يهوذا : يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح (يه 1:1)

شهادة الآب للإبن 
الآب أى الله – هذا هو إبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت (متى 17:3)
الله – هذا هو إبنى الحبيب له اسمعوا (لو 35:9)
الله – إذا أقبل عليه صوت كهذا من المجد الأسنى "هذا هو إبنى الحبيب الذى أنا سررت به (بطرس الثانى 17:1)
و فى هذه الآيات الله شهد بنفسه عن إبنه و هذا يؤكد أن المسيح هو الإبن الوحيد لله أبيه.

شهادة الملائكة للمسيح 
جبرائيل الملاك – لا تخافى يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله وها أنت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتسمينه يسوع هذا يكون عظيماً وابن العلى يدعي ويعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابية ويملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد ولا يكون لملكة نهاية(لو31:1)
الملاك الذي بشر الرعاة (لو10:2)
اليراقيم : فجاء صوت من السماء "مجدت" وامجد ايضاً (يو28:12)

شهادة الوحي الإلهى فى العهدين:
+ و يقول الوحى الإلهى فى الرسالة إلى فيلبى عن المسيح "لذلك رفعه الله و أعطاه إسماً فوق كل إسم لكى تجثو بإسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن فى السماء و من على الأرض و من تحت الأرض و يعترف كل لسان بأن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب" (فى 9:2-11).
و فى رؤيا دانيال التى رأى فيها المسيح مثل إبن إنسان يقول: "كنت أرى فى رؤى الليل و إذا مع سحاب السماء مثل إبن إنسان أتى و جاء إلى القديم الأيام (أى الله الآب الأزلى) فقربوه قدامه فأعطى سلطاناً ومجداً و ملكوتاً لتعبد لك كل الشعوب و الأمم و الألسنة سلطانه سلطان أبدى ما لن يزول و ملكوته ما لا ينقرض" (دا 13:7-14).
+ و قد رأى يوحنا المسيح المعبود فى الرؤيا على شكل خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح فى وسط عرش مع الله أبيه الجالس على العرش و الملائكة و كل الخلائق يسبحونهما معاً و يسجدون لهما قائلين بصوت عظيم "مستحق هو الخروف المذبوح أن يأخذ القدرة و الغنى و الحكمة و القوة و الكرامة و المجد. و البركة و كل خليقة مما فى السماء و على الأرض و تحت الأرض و ما على البحر كل ما فيها سمعتها قائلة للجالس على العرش و للخروف البركة و الكرامة والمجد و السلطان إلى أبد الآبدين و كانت الحيوانات الأربعة تقول آمين والشيوخ الأربعة و العشرين خروا و سجدوا للحى إلى أبد الآبدين" (رؤ11:5-14).
+ و يقول الوحى الإلهى فى الرسالة إلى العبرانيين عن مركز المسيح الأعظم من الملائكة فيقول:"متى أدخل البكر إلى العالم يقول و لتسجد له كل ملائكة الله" (عب 6:1).

شهادة الوحى:
+ و يقول الوحى الإلهى عن المسيح "يدعى" اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً أباً أبدياً رئيس السلام" (أش 6:9).
+ و فى سفر الرؤيا تعلن ربوات من الملائكة "أن المسيح مستحق أن يأخذ القدرة و الغنى والحكمة و القوة والكرامة و المجد والبركة" (رؤ 12:5).
لدينا شهادة الكنيسة الأولى
شهادة الكنيسة المسيحية الأولى واضحة فى دعم ألوهية المسيح. و لقد أثبتت كتابات آباء الكنيسة و المدافعين عن الإيمان المسيحى و هى مترجمة و متوفرة لدينا اليوم إيمانهم بهذه العقيدة التى تسمو على كل عقيدة غيرها.
أشار آباء الكنيسة في كتاباتهم إلى المسيح على أنه " سرمدي " و" الله المتجسد" و "الخالق" وأنه يملك صفات سرمدية أخري مقصورة على الله وحده. فيما يلي مقتطفات من بعض كتاباتهم. 
بوليكارب (69-155م), مطران كنيسة سميرنا, وتلميذ الرسول يوحنا. كتب :"أصلي أن يبنيكم إله وأبو ربنا يسوع المسيح رئيس الكهنة السرمدي نفسه, الله يسوع المسيح في الإيمان..." 
أغناطيوس (توفي عام 110م) , رئيس كنيسة أنطاكيا, كان معاصراً لبوليكارب وكليمنت وبرنابا, واستشهد في إحدي مسارح المدرجات الرومانية. يقول في رسالته إلى المؤمنين في مدينة أفسس كتب عن المسيح على أنه "إلهنا يسوع المسيح" 
وفي رسالة أخري حث أغناطيوس بوليكارب على أن "ينتظر ذاك الذي هو فوق كل زمان, السرمدي غير المنظور من أجلنا. الذي تألم من أجلنا" 
وأضاف قائلاً في رسالته إلى مؤمني مدينة سميرنا أنه " .... اذا كانوا لا يؤمنون بدم المسيح , ( الذي هو الله) فإن الدينونة تنتظرهم أيضاً 
وفيما يلي مقتطفات من ترجمة كيرسوب ليك للآباء الرسولين 
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل أفسسi, تحيات- ".... يسوع المسيح إلهنا..." 
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل أفسس i.1 – " ... بدم الله ..." 
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل أفسس vii.2- "...الذي هو الله في الإنسان...."
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل أفسس xvii.2- " ... تلقي معرفة الله, أي يسوع المسيح ..." 
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل أفسس xix.3- "...لأن الله ظهر كإنسان...."
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل مدينة ماغنيسيا xi.1- "...المسيح الذي كان من الأزل مع الآب"
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل مدينة تراليا vii.1- "...من الله, من يسوع المسيح...."
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل روما, تحيات- "يسوع المسيح, إلهنا" (مرتين). 
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل روما, iii.3- ".....إلهنا, يسوع المسيح"
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل روما, vi.3- ".....يسمح لي أن اتبع مثال آلام الهي." 
رسالة أغناطيوس إلى أهل سميرنا, i.1- "يسوع المسيح, الله."
رسالة أغناطيوس لبوليكارب, viii.3- ".....إلهنا, يسوع المسيح"
رسالة برنابا, vii.2- "إبن الله, مع أنه كان الرب...."
يقول الباحث والمؤلف جون ويلدون ".... إن حقيقة عدم تعرض أغناطيوس للتوبيخ أو اتهامه بالهرطقة من قبل أي شخص أو الكنائس التي أرسل إليها رسائله تبّين أن الكنيسة الأولي, قبل وقت طويل من عام 115م, كانت مجمعة على قبول لاهوت المسيح."


----------



## مجدى ناصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

مجدى ناصر عدلى

هذى هو الدليل على الوهية المسيح
شهادات من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## رحمه للعالمين (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

myrock

متى استطيع ان اضيف مشاركات ؟


----------



## My Rock (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



رحمه للعالمين قال:


> myrock
> 
> متى استطيع ان اضيف مشاركات ؟


 
*اخي العزيز*
*بلا تشتيت للموضوع*
*عندك مشكلة, اطرحها في قسم الشكاوي و المشاكل..*
*شوي نظام يا اخي...*


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

اخاواتى فى الله يعلم الله كيف احبكم ممكن تسمحو لى بى المشاركه البسيط فى الكتاب ال انت كتبتوه بشاهده الاسلام وطبعا اكيد الكتاب ال انتو كتبتوه مقتنعين باركانه فا انا عاوز اعلق بس على جزء بسيط وهو   
والأسلوب الثالث للتوكيد يسمى أسلوب القصْر، أي يقصر المعنى على شخص واحد، وقد استخدم هذا الأسلوب أيضا ليوضح أن الذي ظهر لموسى هو الله نفسه وليس آخر سواه، إذ يقول في سورة طه: "إني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا" أي لا يوجد إله سواي.هل كتبت الايه دى على اقتناع من الخت الذى كتبت هذا الكتابفلو هى مقتنعه فا اليها هذا الرد  قول الله .انا الله لا اله الا انا فاذا كنتى مقتنعه فعليك هذا الاثبات البسيط لا اله الا اللهلا اله غيره  واذا لم تقتنعى بما تكتبى فعليك الخروج فورا من الحوار فأصول الاثبات الاقتناع بما انتى تكتبيه وعندى تعليق على ان الله تجسد فى صوره شجره وتكلم من الوادى المقدس حقا اهذا يعقل تتعتقدون هذا تيحو نبحث براحه سوا الله خالق السماوات والارض وخالق كل شىءفعندما يتحدث الى بشر او نبى او رسول لا عليه النزول ال وادى ولا حتى ال مكان يتكلم من على عرشه عرش الرحمن ويحد من مكانه اتجاه الصوت من اى مكان انه يحد اتجاه الريح دون ينزل ويحدد  اتجاه امواج البحر دون ان ينزل فهل يعقل انه لايقدر ان يحدد صوته من على عرشه .سبحانك الله وبحمدك خلقت الانسان مغرور  الله يفعل مايريد دون ادنا تفكير وهل يعقل ان الله يتجسد فى صوره شجره تموت ان الله حى لا يموت ابحثو عن الحقيقه معى وقالت الاخت ان سيدنا جبريل تهيأفى صوره بشر نعم تهيأ فى صوره بشر لأن ملك وليس باله ولو كان اله لااصبحت كل الملائكه اله.فسبحانك الله وبحمدك تخلق ما تشاء وتهيء ما تشاْ وتهيأ جبريل عليه السلام بأذن من الله ولو كان النار الذى كانت بالوادى المقدس بوجود الله فيها لاكن الشيطان من ضمن الاله لأنه مخلوق من نار ارجو اخواتى فى الله انت تبحثو عن الحقيقه انا لاازيذيد عمرى عن العشرينولا انا بعالم جليل ولاكن انا عبد الله خلقنى من طين وخلق خلق ادم من طين سما سوانا فى قرارا مكينعليكم اخواتى فى الله البحث معى عن الحقيقه والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ((EDITED)) (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

عندما تجد قطعة حديد مشتعله مادا تقول عليها تقول هدي قطعة نار ام قطعة حديد

وانتا قلت انا الله تجسد في جسم  المسيح تما تقولو انهو ابن الله فكيف يكون ابن الله في جسد الله 

قول كلام يصدقه العقل يا محترم


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

السلام عليكم . مشكور جدا على الافاده بس عندى تعليق بسيط وهو قلت فى اخر كلامك  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكون له كوفا احد. انت الذى قلت الله احد يعنى واحد الله الصمد يعنى فرد لم يولد لايتزج وانى متفق فى حديثك على ذالك لم يلد ولم يولد هذه الجزئيه متفق عليها فى كلامك ان الله لايتزوج ولا يتناسل حاشا لله وانما لم يكن له كفوا احد ما معناها   كفوا احد تدل على انه لايوجد غير سواه ولا يوجد روح خلقت من روحه ولا ابن خلق من روحه دون تناسل وذا بحثت لوجدت ان الله فرد صمد لم يكن له كفوا احد 

وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) نقصد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد. ولذلك نقول في القداس الإلهي (بالحقيقة نؤمن أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين). 
وهل يعقل نزول اله فى جسد يموت ويفنى ويدفن فى التراب الذى هو منه فأكان على الله التجسد كان تجسد فى صوره شىء خالد لا يموت فأنكان تجسد فى صوره انسان فالانسان يمت ويدفن تحت الثراهل يعقل انا لاابحث ال على الحقيقه بالاثبات والفكر الناضج وهل الاب يضحى بى الابن كما قال اخ لنا انا سيدنا ابراهيم تقدم بالتضحيه بى اسماعيل عليهما السلاموقال الاخ ان الله ضحى بنجله او بأبنه للحقيقه والنور فضحى سيدنا ابراهيم بى سيدنا اسماعيل بظامر من الله فا من امر الله ان يضحى بولده وابنه لبشر هو خالقهم . انتظر الردود بكل احترام وتقدير وفكر . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## lahfair (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

سؤاااااااااااااااال واحد فقط 
هل جاء المسيح بطريقة جنسية الله مع مريم وهل هذا ما تؤمنون به ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اريد الشرح بالتفصيل الممل


----------



## lahfair (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

لماذا مسحتم ردي اذا كنتم متأكدين من عقيدتكم فلما الخوف واعتقد ان ردي كان منطقي ويخلوا من كلام مسيئ لديانتكم


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين . السلام عليكم اخواتى فى الله .

من قال ان المسيح جاء يشكل تناسلى بين الله والسيده مريم فهو كاذب واليك دليل بسيط من القرأن .
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد . 
                                                                                       صدق الله العظيم

 ونفسر بذلك ان الله احد لايوجد اله غيره لم يلد ولم يولد اى لا ينجب ولا لم يكن له ولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد اى انه واحد لم يكن اله غيره قط هو الخالق المصور ومن قال ان الله ينجب فهو كاذب وهذا دليل من القرأن الكريم. سبحان الله زبحمده سبحان الله العظيم . 
                                                                                       والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## التوحيد (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

للاسف الفرق الضالة من المسلمين الذين يقولون ان الله يمكن ان يتجسد .
والسؤال هنا 
ان الله هو الذي خلق الناس وهو غني عنهم
وله القدرة على ان يبيدهم فهو ليس بحاجتهم, 
فلماذا الله يتحد بجسد بشري ويعرض نفسه للاهانة ويقبل بوضع تاج الشوك على راسه,
وياكل ويتبول وينام.

لماذا كل هذا التعقيد ايها النصارى, لماذا لا تشهدو انه لا اله الا اله.
وانه منزه عن كل شيء.


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



التوحيد قال:


> للاسف الفرق الضالة من المسلمين الذين يقولون ان الله يمكن ان يتجسد ..


 
عزيزي و صديقي التوحيد
المنتدى هنا لا يكفر الطوائف الاخرى فالكل له حق الرد و التعليق سواء مسلم او شيعي دون ان يكفر احدكم الاخر, فياريت تلتزم بهذا الامر



> فلماذا الله يتحد بجسد بشري ويعرض نفسه للاهانة ويقبل بوضع تاج الشوك على راسه,
> وياكل ويتبول وينام.


 

ليس الله الذي اكل و بال و نام يا صاحبي, بل الجسد الذي تجسد به, و كل هذه العمليات الفيسلوجية الله ليس جزئا منها
فنحن نؤمن ان الله بلاهوته تجسد في جسد عادي لم يعرف الخطئية ابدا كوجوب لقدسيته و الجسد البار الذي مات و صلب و عمل كل ما ذكرت مسبقا, فالكتاب المقدس يذكر ان الله ليس انسان و بذلك بعيد ان اي تصرفاته 


> لماذا كل هذا التعقيد ايها النصارى, لماذا لا تشهدو انه لا اله الا اله.
> وانه منزه عن كل شيء


 
الكتاب المقدس شهد بوحدانية الله الاف السنين قبل الاسلام يا عزيزي 
و نحن نؤمن الله واحد لا غير!

انصحك بقراءة المزيد عن المسيحية قبل ان تنسب لها خرافات غير موجودة الا في عقل بعض المسلمين!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## امين حنا بطرس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

اعتراض علي الاية الكريمة فى سورة (طه)     قال الرحمن على العرش استوى      وليس الكرسى  كما ذكرتم


وانالله كما تعلمون قادر على كل شئ فخلق المسيح بلا اب كما خلق ادم بلا اب


----------



## التوحيد (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

الى ماي روك !
لو ان المسيح لم ياكل ولم ينام ولم يتبول هل يبقى على قيد الحياة؟
الا يجب ان يبقى قويا بالرغم من انه لا يأكل؟
ام انه سوف يموت من الجوع والمرض ؟
يا ماي روك هداك الله . كيف لله ان يتجسد في انسان؟
وانتم بمجرد قولكم ان الله تجسد في انسان فهذا يعني الاهانة له.
ولا يوجد عندكم مهرب الا ان تقولو الذي عذب هو الجسد وليس الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
من اين جئتم باللاهوت والناسوت والفلسفة التي لا معنى لها.
هل الجسد بدون روح يمكن ان يلبي احتياجاته؟
الجسد بدون روح عبارة عن جماد لا فائدة منه . 
الشعور والاحساس والحب والعطف لولا وجود الروح لما وجدت هذه المشاعر. 
اذا كان الذي عذب هو الجسد , فلماذا تألم المسيح؟


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



التوحيد قال:


> الى ماي روك !
> لو ان المسيح لم ياكل ولم ينام ولم يتبول هل يبقى على قيد الحياة؟
> الا يجب ان يبقى قويا بالرغم من انه لا يأكل؟
> ام انه سوف يموت من الجوع والمرض ؟


 
الم نقل لك ان جسد المسيح كان يأكل و يشرب و ينام؟ لماذا التكرار يا صديقي؟




> يا ماي روك هداك الله . كيف لله ان يتجسد في انسان؟


 
الله تجلى و ظهر على مر العصور, فظهر لموسى في العليقة وقاد شعب اسرائيل كسحاب و نار و اي من هذه الظهورات لا تنقص شئ من الله
فما المانع ان يظهر الله بشكل جسد طاهر؟ فهو لم يتغبر و لم يتحول لانسان, بل هي صورة فقط




> من اين جئتم باللاهوت والناسوت والفلسفة التي لا معنى لها.


 
خليك مؤدب يا مسلم, اذا كنت مش قادر على مسك اعاصبك و التحلي بالاخلاق في الحوار فلا اهلا ولا سهلا بك ولا بمشاركاتك
حذاري من تمسيتها بالفلسفة العقيمة مجددا




> اذا كان الذي عذب هو الجسد , فلماذا تألم المسيح؟


 
جسد المسيح هو الذي تألم
هذه ثالث مرة اعيدها
حتفهما ولا ناوي انك مش تفهم؟


----------



## fredyyy (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

  يو 1:14***  والكلمة صار جسدا وحلّ بيننا ورأينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الآب مملوءا نعمة وحقا. ***

لا عناد أمام كلمة الله

إخضع لها تنال بركة


----------



## Armany (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

[ يا جماعة الأخوة المسلمين مستحيل يصدقوا الكلام ده علشان دايما بيسمعوا الكلام بعقلهم مش بقلبهم وان كان المنطق هو لغة العقل فالأيمان هو لغة القلب . وهو ده الفرق مع كل احترامى


----------



## fredyyy (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*كلام صحيح يا  Armany

لذلك يقول الكتاب:*

* 1كو 12 : 3
 لذلك اعرفكم ان ليس احد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول يسوع اناثيما.وليس احد يقدر ان يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس.*


----------



## Tabitha (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



امين حنا بطرس قال:


> اعتراض علي الاية الكريمة فى سورة (طه)     قال الرحمن على العرش استوى      وليس الكرسى  كما ذكرتم
> 
> 
> وانالله كما تعلمون قادر على كل شئ فخلق المسيح بلا اب كما خلق ادم بلا اب




*المسيح الله غير مخلوق ولد من عذراء*


----------



## اسكندرانى (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



Anestas!a قال:


> *المسيح الله غير مخلوق ولد من عذراء*




اتم حتى الآن لم تتفقوا على الاه واحد ......... فكيف تريدوننا أن نصدق تلك الخزعبلات ؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى إقتباس:
اتم حتى الآن لم تتفقوا على الاه واحد ......... فكيف تريدوننا أن نصدق تلك الخزعبلات ؟؟؟؟ *

*شكراَ على الاخلاق العالية والالفاظ الجميلة يا اسكندرانى *


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*إقتباس:  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة التوحيد  

لو ان المسيح لم ياكل ولم ينام ولم يتبول هل يبقى على قيد الحياة؟*

*نعم يبقى على قيد الحياة..... لأنه الله المتجسد 

يبقى حياَ لأنه مصدر الحياة 

المسيح قال (أن هو الطريق والحق والحياة)*

*ام انه سوف يموت من الجوع والمرض ؟ *

*المسيح لم يمرض (ولا دخلته الحمى) 

لكنه كان ينتهر المرض فيخرج من المرضى*


----------



## اسكندرانى (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندرانى إقتباس:
> اتم حتى الآن لم تتفقوا على الاه واحد ......... فكيف تريدوننا أن نصدق تلك الخزعبلات ؟؟؟؟ *
> 
> *شكراَ على الاخلاق العالية والالفاظ الجميلة يا اسكندرانى *



اولا اعتذر ان كان ردى فيه كلام جارح

ولكن لنتناقش بهدوء


أالاه واحد أفضل أم آلهه متعددة ........ ؟؟؟ جاوبنى بكل صراحة

مسألة التثليث هذه مرفوضة تماما ولاتدخل عقل مطلقا

تحياتى وانتظر ردك


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*التوحيد 
والسؤال هنا 
ان الله هو الذي خلق الناس وهو غني عنهم*

*ليس في غنى عنهم ..... لأن المؤمنين المسيحيين أولاد الله

 يو 1:12  واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه.*
*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وله القدرة على ان يبيدهم فهو ليس بحاجتهم, 

لا يستطيع أن يبيدهم لأنه يحبّهم ولأنهم أولاده

وأنت لا تعرف أولاد الله لأنك لا تعرف الله ... إقرأ الآية التاليه:

 1يو 3:1  انظروا اية محبة اعطانا الآب حتى ندعى اولاد الله.من اجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لانه لا يعرفه.*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*فلماذا الله يتحد بجسد بشري ويعرض نفسه للاهانة ويقبل بوضع تاج الشوك على راسه,*


*الله أراد أن يتجسد ...... فلا يستطيع أحد أن يقول له لا تفعل ذلك.

أخذ جسداَ لكي ...... يموت 

لأنه حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم (لذلك وُلد في مذود)

المسيح هو الذبيح العظيم 

تقبل الإهانه وإكليل الشوك لكي يعلن عن كراهية الانسان لله

مات على الصليب فاتحاَ زراعية لكل من يُقبل اليه لنوال المصالحة مع الله

تعذّب على الصليب لأنه كان حاملاَ خطايانا (لأن الله يكره الخطية بشدة)

 رو 5:10  لانه ان كنا ونحن اعداء قد صولحنا مع الله بموت ابنه فبالأولى كثيرا ونحن مصالحون نخلص بحياته.*


----------



## fredyyy (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اولا اعتذر ان كان ردى فيه كلام جارح*

*واعتزارك مقبول شكراَ*

*ولكن لنتناقش بهدوء*

*شكراَ على نيّة النقاش بهدوء*

*أالاه واحد أفضل أم آلهه متعددة ........ ؟؟؟ جاوبنى بكل صراحة*

*الله واحد وليس آلهه متعددة .... بكل صراحة

مسألة التثليث هذه مرفوضة تماما ولاتدخل عقل مطلقا

التثليث لا يُقبل بالعقل ولا يدخل العقل من باب المنطق 

إذا أردت أن تعرف الله .... فلا تشترط على الله كيفية التعرف عليه

فأنا ممكن أن أعرفك بنفسي :

من خلال صور لي

من خلال حديث تليفوني 

من خلال رسالة نصيّة مكتوبة

أو أقابلك وجهاَ  لوجه ونتبادل الكلمات الحلوة

فهل ترفض كل الاساليب السابقة وتقول لي

إرسل شخص يكلمني عنك فقط .... لا أعتقد هذا

فالله له الحرية في في التعبير عن ذاته 

وللانسان أن يقبل أم لا*


----------



## اسكندرانى (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> الله واحد وليس آلهه متعددة .... بكل صراحة





تمام هنا فقط متفقين..................


هل ممكن ان تعطنى اسم  الهك


----------



## fredyyy (29 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*هل ممكن ان تعطنى اسم الهك*

*ض 13:18 
 فقال له ملاك الرب لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب*


----------



## اسكندرانى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *هل ممكن ان تعطنى اسم الهك*
> 
> *ض 13:18
> فقال له ملاك الرب لماذا تسأل عن اسمي وهو عجيب*





من هو ربكم ..............؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

* تث 6:4  
اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد.

 مر 12:29 
 فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل.الرب الهنا رب واحد.

 اف 4:5 
 رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة*


----------



## الثاقب (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *إقتباس:  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة التوحيد
> 
> لو ان المسيح لم ياكل ولم ينام ولم يتبول هل يبقى على قيد الحياة؟*
> 
> ...




*هذه هى أولى مداخلاتى بالمنتدى وعندى سؤال بسيط :

هل التجسد صفه كمال .......أم نقصان ؟


أنتظر الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



الثاقب قال:


> *هذه هى أولى مداخلاتى بالمنتدى وعندى سؤال بسيط :*
> 
> *هل التجسد صفه كمال .......أم نقصان ؟*
> 
> ...


 
التسجد ليس صفة, التجسد عمل, و هو عمل كامل و ليس ناقص


----------



## جو كار (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

ازيك ياختى اولا اود ان اقول ليكى موضوعك عجبنى فعلا والمسيح يقويقى


----------



## amgad12 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*حرر من قبل My Rock*
*لدخول العضو في الأسلاميات*


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*عزيزي amgad12*
*هذا القسم للحوار في المسيحيات, رجاءا لا تدخل في الأسلاميات*


----------



## اشرف جورجي (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

سلام ونعمه علي كل الموجدين
انا عايز اعرف ايه موضوع المسحين الي بيسيبو المسحيه ويروحو السلام(بيرحو جهنم برجليهم)دا تقصير من الكنيسه ولامن الافتقاض ولامن الاباء الكهنه ولا منين000000000000000000000000000


----------



## الثاقب (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



My Rock قال:


> التسجد ليس صفة, التجسد عمل, و هو عمل كامل و ليس ناقص




*وعندما تقول الله المتجسد ,,,,,, أليس ذلك وصفا للإبن بأنه الله المتجسد  , أى التجسد من أحد صفاته ؟

وعندما تقول الله الرزاق ,,,, أليس الرزق عمل كامل ولكنه صفه من صفات الله؟

وعندما تقول الله المحى والمميت ,,,,أليست هذه أعمال كامله وصفات أيضا ؟



شكرا *


----------



## اسكندرانى (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> نعم يبقى على قيد الحياة..... لأنه الله المتجسد
> 
> يبقى حياَ لأنه مصدر الحياة
> 
> المسيح قال (أن هو الطريق والحق والحياة)





أفهم من هذا الكلام أن المسيح هو الله ...........؟؟؟


----------



## amgad12 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

لو أن عندكم الجرائة لعرضتم الأمر ولكن هذه عادتكم تكتمون الحق وأنتم تعلمون


----------



## اسكندرانى (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



اسكندرانى قال:


> أفهم من هذا الكلام أن المسيح هو الله ...........؟؟؟






أليس عندكم رد ............؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

قد ريدنا مرات عديدة 

نعم السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد


----------



## اسكندرانى (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



ابن الشرق قال:


> قد ريدنا مرات عديدة
> 
> نعم السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد






متأكد من ردك هذا ....؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*نعم السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد 
متأكد من ردك هذا ....؟؟؟؟ *

*المسيح ... هو الله ... وهو ابن الله ... وهو ابن الإنسان

وبدون المسيح (الله المتجسد) وصليب المسيح ... وقيامة المسيح 

تكون المسيحية قد ُفرّغت من محتواها

ولك هذا المثال للإيضاه :

إذا أخد ملك ثياب أحد عامة الشعب ونزل في وسطهم وأكل وشرب

إذا رأيت هذا الملك يصدر أوامره الملكية والكل يطيعه ويخضع له

إذا رأيته في ثيابه الملكية وقمة غناه وجزيل بركاته ونعمه

هل هذا يغير مكانته كالملك ؟

لا لا يغير مكانته كالملك 

بل في كل مرةَ تراه بمنظور مختلف 

ولكن في الثلاث حالات مُجتمعة تراه بصوره كاملة أي (تكتمل الصورة) 

الإشارة الأولى تعبر عن الميسح (كابن الانسان)

الإشارة الثانية تعبر عن الميسح (كابن الله)

الإشارة الثالثة تعبر عن الميسح (كالله ) *


----------



## أنين السماء (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> المسيح ... هو الله ... وهو ابن الله ... وهو ابن الإنسان



عفوا اخي فردي  هذه ما فهمتها يعني كيف هو وهو ابنه وهو ابن غيره ؟


----------



## الثاقب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



الثاقب قال:


> *وعندما تقول الله المتجسد ,,,,,, أليس ذلك وصفا للإبن بأنه الله المتجسد  , أى التجسد من أحد صفاته ؟
> 
> وعندما تقول الله الرزاق ,,,, أليس الرزق عمل كامل ولكنه صفه من صفات الله؟
> 
> ...



هل التجسد صفه كمال ...أم نقصان ؟


----------



## الثاقب (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *نعم السيد المسيح هو الله المتجسد
> متأكد من ردك هذا ....؟؟؟؟ *
> 
> *المسيح ... هو الله ... وهو ابن الله ... وهو ابن الإنسان
> ...



هل تؤمن بأن الأقانيم الثلاثه ( الأب , والإبن, والروح القدس ) لهم نفس الصفات ؟


وهل التجسد صفه كمال ...أم أنه صفه نقص ؟


شكرا


----------



## MR.FADY (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*الف شكر على الموضوع رائع دة 
و ربنا يهدى المسلمين​*


----------



## My Rock (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



الثاقب قال:


> *وعندما تقول الله المتجسد ,,,,,, أليس ذلك وصفا للإبن بأنه الله المتجسد , أى التجسد من أحد صفاته ؟*
> 
> *وعندما تقول الله الرزاق ,,,, أليس الرزق عمل كامل ولكنه صفه من صفات الله؟*
> 
> ...


¨

لا دخل لي بما تقولون, علي بما نقول
أين نقول الله المتجسد؟ هات دليلك اولا!


----------



## اسكندرانى (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> المسيح ... هو الله ... وهو ابن الله ... وهو ابن الإنسان




!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أنت تعرف سؤالى





> وبدون المسيح (الله المتجسد) وصليب المسيح ... وقيامة المسيح
> 
> تكون المسيحية قد ُفرّغت من محتواها





المسيحية فقط أم جميع الأديان     ؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*أنين السماء
عفوا اخي فردي هذه ما فهمتها يعني كيف هو وهو ابنه وهو ابن غيره ؟ *


*رجاء قراءة المشاركة 73 جيداَ قبل الاستفهام عن كلمات بعيداَعن المعنى المقصود*


----------



## fredyyy (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*الثاقب
هل تؤمن بأن الأقانيم الثلاثه ( الأب , والإبن, والروح القدس ) لهم نفس الصفات ؟*

*الأقانيم الثلاث تُظهر صفات الله الكاملة 
(التي لا يشوبها النقص _ ولا حتى على سبيل الإفتراض)

لكن لكل أقنوم أعماله الخاصة به
على سبيل المثال:

يو 6:57  
كما ارسلني الآب الحي وانا حيّ بالآب فمن يأكلني فهو يحيا بي.

 يو 8:18  
انا هو الشاهد لنفسي ويشهد لي الآب الذي ارسلني.

 يو 12:26  
ان كان احد يخدمني فليتبعني.وحيث اكون انا هناك ايضا يكون خادمي.وان كان احد يخدمني يكرمه الآب.

 يو 17:5  
والآن مجدني انت ايها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم

فالآب .... أرسل .... ويشهد .... ويكرم .... ويُمجد
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يو 9:6  
قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى.

 مر 2:5  
فلما رأى يسوع ايمانهم قال للمفلوج يا بنيّ مغفورة لك خطاياك.

 مت 17:18  
فانتهره يسوع فخرج منه الشيطان فشفي الغلام من تلك الساعة.

غل 3:13 
 المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا لانه مكتوب ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة.

فالمسيح ....يخلق أعين .... يغفر الخطايا .... ينتهر الشيطان .... يفدي
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يو 16:13  
واما متى جاء ذاك روح الحق فهو يرشدكم الى جميع الحق لانه لا يتكلم من نفسه بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويخبركم بامور آتية.

 1كو 3:16  أما تعلمون انكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم.

 يو 14:26 
 واما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلّمكم كل شيء ويذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم

 يو 16:15  
كل ما للآب هو لي.لهذا قلت انه يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم.

فالروح القدس يُرشد .... يسكن .... يُعلّم ويُذكّر .... يخّبر

فالأقانيم الثلاث متحدين إتحاد كامل 

لكن لكل أقنوم تميّز في أعماله
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هل التجسد صفه كمال ...أم نقصان ؟ *

*الذكي يقول إنها صفة كمال (لأنه يفهم ذلك)

أما الـــ ........ فيقول ........*


----------



## اسكندرانى (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



اسكندرانى قال:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أنت تعرف سؤالى
> 
> ...






??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## fredyyy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندراني*

*المسيحية لا تُجمع مع الأديان

ولكنها تبقى منفردة مُميّزة تتكلم عن أعظم من ظهر على الأرض

الذي استقر عليه كل سرور الله الآب 

الذي قيل عنه ((  .....  هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت.له اسمعوا. ))

الذي اطاعته أمواج البحر 

الذي خضع له سمك البحر

ذلك الذي مشى على الماء

الذي أطعم خمسة ألآف نفس من خمس خبزات وسمكتين

الرب يسوع المسيح الذي وقف أمام الله في غضبه وحمل الدينونة عنا إذ كان حاملاً خطايانا في جسده ليبررنا ويطلقنا أحرار*

*رو 8:3  لانه 
..... فالله اذ ارسل ابنه في شبه جسد الخطية ولاجل الخطية دان الخطية في الجسد

 يو 3:18  
الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.
 يو 3:36  
الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية.والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله*


----------



## اسكندرانى (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> وبدون المسيح (الله المتجسد) وصليب المسيح ... وقيامة المسيح
> 
> تكون المسيحية قد ُفرّغت من محتواها





المسيحية فقط أم جميع الأديان ؟؟؟؟ 





> المسيحية لا تُجمع مع الأديان
> 
> ولكنها تبقى منفردة مُميّزة تتكلم عن أعظم من ظهر على الأرض






lمنفردة بأى شىء .....؟؟؟؟

ومن أعظم من ظهر على الأرض   ؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندراني
منفردة بأى شىء .....؟؟؟؟*

*تنفرد المسيحية بــ .... :

تقــديم الـذي يعطــي الحيــاه.

تقديم الذي يبرّر الإنسان أمام الله.

تقديم الطريق الوحيد للتصالح مع الله.

طريقة الخلاص الوحيد من عقوبة الخطية.

تقديم المحرّر من عبودية الخطية وسلطانها.

تقديم السلام الحقيقي مع الله والناس والنفس.

تقديم المُغيّر(من قلوب تحب الخطية لقلوب تكره الخطية).

... ... 

ومن أعظم من ظهر على الأرض ؟؟؟؟ 

يسوع المسيح 

عب 1:3 
 الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي
 عب 8:1 
 واما راس الكلام فهو ان لنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا قد جلس في يمين عرش العظمة في السموات
في 2:10 
 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض

 في 2:11 
ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب*


----------



## اسكندرانى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب




يسوع المسيح .................. عابد أم معبود  ؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى 
يسوع المسيح .................. عابد أم معبود ؟؟ * 

*عب 1:3 
الذي وهو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره وحامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته بعدما صنع بنفسه تطهيرا لخطايانا جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي
في 2:10 
لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض
في 2:11 
ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب 

إذا قلت لك أن المسيح :

هو بهاء ومجد ورسم جوهر الله.

وهو حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته.

وقد جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي.

وأن له ستجثو كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض.

وسوف يعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب

ماهو استنتاجك من كل هذة الصفات ..... ؟*


----------



## اسكندرانى (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

هو بهاء ومجد ورسم جوهر الله.


> وهو حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته


.


الاه




> وقد جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي


.


شريك فى الملك






> وأن له ستجثو كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض.





معبود





> وسوف يعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب




اعتراف صريح بألوهية المسيح


----------



## fredyyy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندراني*

*هو بهاء ومجد ورسم جوهر الله.
وهو حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته  
هو الله

كلام سليم 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وقد جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي  
شريك فى الملك

كلام مش سليم .... الله ليس له شريك
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وأن له ستجثو كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض.  
معبود

بالضبط كدة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وسوف يعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب  
اعتراف صريح بألوهية المسيح 

كلام عظيم*


----------



## اسكندرانى (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندراني*
> 
> *هو بهاء ومجد ورسم جوهر الله.
> وهو حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته
> ...





حوار رائع جدا وسأواصل التعقيب فى وقت لاحق ان شاء الله


----------



## اسكندرانى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

اسكندراني



> هو بهاء ومجد ورسم جوهر الله.
> وهو حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته
> هو الله
> 
> كلام سليم






> وقد جلس في يمين العظمة في الاعالي
> شريك فى الملك
> 
> كلام مش سليم .... الله ليس له شريك






> وأن له ستجثو كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض.
> معبود
> 
> بالضبط كدة







> وسوف يعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب
> اعتراف صريح بألوهية المسيح
> 
> كلام عظيم






تساؤلات ,,,,,,وتعليق,,,,,,,وتأكيد رائع


أخى فريد ................... اريد الحصول منك على تأكيد أن هذا الحوار الدائر هو حول المسيح لأكمل التعليق 

فى انتظارك ................


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى
اريد الحصول منك على تأكيد أن هذا الحوار الدائر هو حول المسيح لأكمل التعليق *


*إقرأ الشواهد التي تدل على مكان الآيات ستجد الدليل

معلش اتعب شوية*


----------



## اسكندرانى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندراني*
> 
> *هو بهاء ومجد ورسم جوهر الله.
> وهو حامل كل الاشياء بكلمة قدرته
> ...




اردت الحصول منك على تأكيد ان هذا الحوار الدائر هو حول المسيح

لماذا ..؟؟؟؟ ................... حتى لايكون حوارنا عقيم ( لف ودوران فى حلقة مفرغة )


رغم وجود اعتراف منك فى الرد على ................




> وسوف يعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب
> اعتراف صريح بألوهية المسيح
> 
> كلام عظيم






> اسكندرانى
> اريد الحصول منك على تأكيد أن هذا الحوار الدائر هو حول المسيح لأكمل التعليق
> 
> 
> ...





لماذا لم تؤكد كلامك ........والهروب الى تفريعات اخرى ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى*


*لقد أجبت على أسألتك وإستفساراتك بموضوعية 

فأين اللف والدوران 

قل ما عندك بصراحة*


----------



## اسكندرانى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندرانى*
> 
> 
> *لقد أجبت على أسألتك وإستفساراتك بموضوعية
> ...




أقسم بالله الذى لااله الاهو أنى أتكلم معك بكل صراحة




اذا كان المسيح هو الله ............. وهو معبود 

واعتراف صريح منك بالوهيته ...... هذا نتاج مناقشتى معك 


يعنى هو الله وتعبدونه ............ يعنى الخلاصة ان المسيح...هو الهكم ؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى
أقسم بالله الذى لااله الاهو أنى أتكلم معك بكل صراحة
اذا كان المسيح هو الله ............. وهو معبود 
واعتراف صريح منك بالوهيته ...... هذا نتاج مناقشتى معك 
يعنى هو الله وتعبدونه ............ يعنى الخلاصة ان المسيح...هو الهكم ؟؟؟ *

*ولماذا الحلفان بالله الذي لا تريد أن تخضع له 

المعلومات التي كتبتها ليست جديدة 

لكن تدل على انك لا تعرف شئ عن المسيح أو المسيحية

وسوف أقولها لك مرة أخري 

المسيح هو الله*


----------



## اسكندرانى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندرانى
> أقسم بالله الذى لااله الاهو أنى أتكلم معك بكل صراحة
> اذا كان المسيح هو الله ............. وهو معبود
> واعتراف صريح منك بالوهيته ...... هذا نتاج مناقشتى معك
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندراني
المسيح عيسى بن مريم هو الله ...........؟؟؟ *

*لا لا لا .....  يسوع المسيح المولود من العذراء المطوبة مريم

هو الله*


----------



## اسكندرانى (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> لا لا لا ..... يسوع المسيح المولود من العذراء المطوبة مريم
> 
> هو الله




رائع جدا ................... الله الذى تعبدونه مولود من العذراء ..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


قبل ولادته كان الكون بدون الاه .............؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندراني

قبل ولادته كان الكون بدون الاه .............؟؟؟؟ *

*لا لا لا ...... فكرك راح بعيد

بل لم نري الله (الموجود منذ الأزل والى الأبد)

 إلا بعد ولادة الرب يسوع المسيح من العذراء المطوبة مريم

استطاع الانسان ان يرى الله في المسيح بكامل صفاتة*


----------



## اسكندرانى (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> بل لم نري الله (الموجود منذ الأزل والى الأبد)




يعنى قبل ولادة المسيح كان الله مسيطرا على الكون ............






> إلا بعد ولادة الرب يسوع المسيح من العذراء المطوبة مريم
> 
> استطاع الانسان ان يرى الله في المسيح بكامل صفاتة




يعنى الله امتزج فى شخصية المسيح  ............؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



اسكندرانى قال:


> يعنى قبل ولادة المسيح كان الله مسيطرا على الكون ............


 
الله مسيطر على الكل في كل وقت و زمان؟
حتبطل امتى اسأل الهبل هذه؟



> يعنى الله امتزج فى شخصية المسيح ............؟؟؟


 
اشك فعلا انك انسان عاقل, الله تجسد في جسد المسيح, بدون امتزاج او اختلاط
صعبة انك تفهمها يا مسلم؟


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندراني
يعنى الله امتزج فى شخصية المسيح ............؟؟؟*

*الكلام عن المتزاج يعني أننا نتكلم عن شخصين

وهذا مرفوض عندما نتكلم عن الله

دعني أقولها ((  الله حل بيننا فرأيناه في المسيح  )) 
يو 14:10
ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ.الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الاعمال.

إذا أردت أن أعيش وسط مجموعة من الناس

وكان كل منهم يسكن في خيمة 

فالواجب أن أسكن في خيمة مثلهم

حتي أستطيع التعامل معهم

مع الإحتفاظ بكل صفاتي الخاصة بي والتي تُميّزني عنهم

فالله نصب خيمته في وسطنا فرأيناه في المسيح

 يو 14:9  
قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب.*


----------



## اسكندرانى (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> الله مسيطر على الكل في كل وقت و زمان؟
> حتبطل امتى اسأل الهبل هذه؟




ياترد رد مؤدب او تمتنع ................





> اشك فعلا انك انسان عاقل,




وانا اشك فيك انك زعيم وادارة






> الله تجسد في جسد المسيح, بدون امتزاج او اختلاط





لماذا المسيح بالذات الذى تجسد الله فيه ..؟؟؟

الله خالق هذا الكون والمسيطر عليه فى كل زمان ومكان ان اراد ان يظهر بالجسد لماذا يضع نفسه فى هذه الشبهات ..؟؟؟؟





> صعبة انك تفهمها يا مسلم؟





صعب يضحك علينا يامسيحى


----------



## اسكندرانى (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> فالله نصب خيمته في وسطنا فرأيناه في المسيح




لماذا المسيح بالذات .؟؟؟


لماذا يضع نفسه فى هذه الشكوك والشبهات ..؟؟؟؟


----------



## hesaid (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*لا إكراه في الدين*​
اقتباس :
*يو 14:9 
قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب. *

إنما دل النص على أن المسيح عيسى عليه السلام كان يحدثه *زمانا* عن الله الرب قبل أن يطرح عليه السؤال ، بدليل أنه طلب منه رؤيته -كما فعل يهود آخرون قبله مع موسى عليه السلام فأخدتهم الرجفة لعظم قولهم-  لكن كان جواب المسيح عليه السلام بما معناه : أنا آية الرب ومن رآني فقد رآى الرب : رآى آيته وبرهانه وعلم أنه حق.
ملاحظة : هدا الرد إن سلمنا بصحة نسبة النص إلى المسيح عليه السلام.


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى*

*تفسير ما تسأل عنه في المشاركة 103

إتعب وإقرأها لتفهم المعنى*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*hesaid
إنما دل النص على أن المسيح كان يحدثه زمانا عن الله الرب قبل أن يطرح عليه السؤال*

*
هذا فهمك أنت للموضوع ... لكن الله الآب والله الابن (المسيح)

لا يحده زمن فهو منذ الأزل والى الأبد 

لابدائه لأيامه ولا نهاية

يو 14:9 
قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب*


----------



## اسكندرانى (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

ا





> لكلام عن المتزاج يعني أننا نتكلم عن شخصين
> 
> وهذا مرفوض عندما نتكلم عن الله
> 
> دعني أقولها (( الله حل بيننا فرأيناه في المسيح ))



اليس الله هو اله الكون ............. والمسيح انسان موبلود من مريم العذراء اليس كذلك ؟؟؟

يعنى ليس الاثنان واحد  ..... ماذا يفيد الله ان يتجسد فى شخص المسيح ؟؟؟

اليس هو المسيطر على هذا الكون ........... ان اراد ان يظهر لماذا يتجسد فى شخص آخر هو خالقه ؟؟؟


اعقلوها جيدا وردوا على ....


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى

اليس الله هو اله الكون ............. 

كلام صحيح

والمسيح انسان موبلود من مريم العذراء اليس كذلك ؟؟؟

تعبير غير دقيق  

وُلد المسيح من العذراء المطوبة مريم

 (في ذات الوقت هو الله الظاهر في الجسد)
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

يعنى ليس الاثنان واحد  .....

لا يوجد إثنان .... ولكننا نتكلم عن

 الله الذي لا يستطيع الانسان أن يراه وهو في مجده 

والله الذي استطاع الانسان أن يراه في المسيح 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 ماذا يفيد الله ان يتجسد فى شخص المسيح ؟؟؟

التعبير غير دقيق ..... الله المتجسد هو المسيح

فائدة التجسد أن يُقدم المسيح مُحرقةً لله (في عدله)

 يو 1:29  
وفي الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اليس هو المسيطر على هذا الكون 

كلام سليم
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

........... ان اراد ان يظهر لماذا يتجسد فى شخص آخر هو خالقه ؟؟؟

خطأ ... لم يتجسد في شخص آخر

بل المسيح هو الله المتجسد (ليس إثنين بل واحد)*


----------



## hesaid (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*




fredyyy قال:


> *hesaid
> إنما دل النص على أن المسيح كان يحدثه زمانا عن الله الرب قبل أن يطرح عليه السؤال*
> 
> *
> ...



*لو كان الأمر كما تقول فهل الرجل من الغباء بحيث يطلب منه رؤيته !  رجاء تأمل وافهم .. وهل المسيح عليه السلام من الغباء بحيث يقول له : إني أحدثك زمانا عن الرب فلم تطلب رؤيته ؟*
وتدبر أيضا هدا النص في (يوحنا 16: 1-4) لتفهم ما أعني :
* "قد كلمتكم بهذا لكي لا تعثروا. سيخرجونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعة يظن كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله. وسيفعلون هذا بكم لأنهم لم يعرفوا الآب ولم يعرفوني. لكني قد كلمتكم بهذا حتى إذا جاءت الساعة تذكرون أني أنا قلته لكم." *
لمادا هدا الإزدواج في التعبير : *لم يعرفوا الآب ولم يعرفوني* إن كان الله و المسيح شخصا واحدا لا اثنين ؟ كان المفترض أن يقال حسب العقيدة النصرانية :
أحد شقي العبارة إما : لم يعرفوا الآب *.* أو لم يعرفوني *.*


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

عزيزي السيد المسيح قال
قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و*لم تعرفني يا فيلبس*.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب

فهنا هذه الكلمة توضح كل شئ بربطها مع قوله من رأني فقد رأي الاب.

بساطة شديدة
كما اني اقول لك: انت لا تعرفني و لا تعرف قوة عقلي
فهل هنا ازدواج؟؟؟؟
حاول ان لا تفصل شخص المسيح عن الاب و ستفهم العلاقة و اقوال السيد المسيح.

عليك الرد


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*hesaid
لو كان الأمر كما تقول فهل الرجل من الغباء بحيث يطلب منه رؤيته ! رجاء تأمل وافهم .. وهل المسيح عليه السلام من الغباء بحيث يقول له : إني أحدثك زمانا عن الرب فلم تطلب رؤيته ؟*


*حذاري أن تصف أحد في الكتاب المقدس بالغباء ولا حتى على سبيل الإفتراض

ليس لديك الصلاحية لتعُدل من ألفاظ الوحي المُقدس

قل أنا لا أفهم ..... ونحن نُفهمك ما عَسُر عليك فهمه
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المسيح يصف الاشرار بأنهم لم يعرفوا 

الله الآب ولا الله الابن 

أى ام يعرفوه في لاهوته ولا في ناسوته*


----------



## hesaid (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*لا إكراه في الدين*​
المشكلة عند عامة النصارى هي أن صيغة الحديث عن الدات الإلهية في يوحنا ومتى ومرقس .. إلخ، هي محاولة الجمع في الإسم والصفة بين شخصين مختلقين تماما ناهيك عن الشخص الثالث ''جبريل المسمى عندكم بالروح القدس ''  مع أن النصوص واضحة في تحديد خصائص كل من الرب والمسيح عليه السلام.
كما أن لديكم مشكلة بالمقابل وهي هدا التجزيء في الدات الإلهية، الإله اللدي تريدون عبادته فتنزلون به الى مرتبة الإنسان المخلوق الضعيف المتصف بكل النقائص مقارنة مع الدات الإلهية السامية ! 

إن الله في عليائه لا يقبل التجزيء والتعدد ولا الإتصاف بصفات البشر .. *''ليس كمثله شيء''*

إن الله تعالى واحد في داته واحد في صفاته واحد في أفعاله ولا يحتاج إلى ولادة المسيح ليكون كاملا مقتدرا على العفو محبا للخير والفضيلة.

*رجاء، أدعوا الله الواحد اللدي فطركم يغفر لكم وعظموه ومجدوه يحبكم .. لاتقولوا كان بشرا .. مولودا من رحم امرأة .. لا تقولوا مات فالله حي لا يموت ..
لا تقولوا ثلاثة فهو غني عن الثاني والثالث وغني عن العالمين ..
إنه لا أحد يلزم الله الرب الرحيم بأن يموت ليغفر لنا .. لا أحد يلزمه بدلك إطلاقا .. فلو استغفره الشيطان رغم كل ما فعل لغفر له .. هدا هو الرب اللدي أحبه : عظيم في عليائه قريب من عباده في كل حين .. ولا يعجزه شيء .. ولا يعبث فيفعل شيئا هو في غنى عنه.*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم*


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*gesaid

هي محاولة الجمع في الإسم والصفة بين شخصين مختلقين

الكلام ده غلط

نتكلم عن الله في لاهوته وناسوته
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

 تماما ناهيك عن الشخص الثالث ''جبريل المسمى عندكم بالروح القدس '' 

كده وقعت في المحزور ..... أنت تُجدف على الروح القدس

وتقول انه ملاك (ممنوع)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مع أن النصوص واضحة في تحديد خصائص كل من الرب والمسيح عليه السلام.

ليس هناك شئ واضح بالنسبة لك 

هل تريد أن تُفسّر المسيحية وأنت لا تعلم شئ عنها
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

كما أن لديكم مشكلة بالمقابل وهي هدا التجزيء في الدات الإلهية، 

ليس تجزئة ... ولكن الله المثلث الأقانيم في وحدة كاملة وتميُّز شامل
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إن الله في عليائه لا يقبل التجزيء والتعدد ولا الإتصاف بصفات البشر .. ''ليس كمثله شيء''

لاتفرض على الله شئ فهو يفعل ما يريد
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

إن الله تعالى واحد في داته واحد في صفاته واحد في أفعاله ولا يحتاج إلى ولادة المسيح 

كان لابد من ظهورالمسيح لكي نُبصر كل صفات الله فيه*


----------



## انت الفادي (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



hesaid قال:


> *لا إكراه في الدين*​
> المشكلة عند عامة النصارى هي أن صيغة الحديث عن الدات الإلهية في يوحنا ومتى ومرقس .. إلخ، هي محاولة الجمع في الإسم والصفة بين شخصين مختلقين تماما ناهيك عن الشخص الثالث ''جبريل المسمى عندكم بالروح القدس ''  مع أن النصوص واضحة في تحديد خصائص كل من الرب والمسيح عليه السلام.
> كما أن لديكم مشكلة بالمقابل وهي هدا التجزيء في الدات الإلهية، الإله اللدي تريدون عبادته فتنزلون به الى مرتبة الإنسان المخلوق الضعيف المتصف بكل النقائص مقارنة مع الدات الإلهية السامية !
> 
> ...



و من قال لك اننا نجزئ الله يا عزيزي؟؟؟؟
لا يوجد هناك تجزئ يا عزيزي.. الله واحد لا يوجد شريك له...اما هذا الذي انت تسميه تجزئ هو شئ في رأسك انت..
اما قولك ان الانسان ناقص فهذا خطاء منك يا عزيزي في حق القرأن نفسه
لانك تعلم ان الله خلقنا علي صورته.. فيمكنك ان تعتبر ان البشر هم علي صورة الله و لكنهم للاسف يرتدون ملابس قذرة... و السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي يرتدي ملابس نظيفة ناصعة البياض لا تعلق فيها زرة تراب واحدة حتي.
اي بشر اخر يختلف عن السيد المسيح لانه لم يكن بشر عادي.. هو البشر الوحيد الذي بلا خطية..و بأعترف القرأن ايضا.
فلو انت حاولت ان تبعد الافكار الاسلامية و لو لدقيقة واحدة فقط لا اكثر..
و انظر الي العلاقة بين الاقانيم ستجدا انه هو هو الله.
و لا يوجد اي عائق في ذلك.
فهل لو نزل الملك لتفقد رعاياه في الطرق و الاذقة... يعتبر هذا شئ سئ؟
اله محبة.. ملك سلام... سلطان متواضع.. احب خاصته حتي انه افتقدها و خلصها من العبودية.
ربنا يفتح لك قلبك و عينك و عقلك للفهم


----------



## اسكندرانى (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

خطأ ... لم يتجسد في شخص آخر

بل المسيح هو الله المتجسد (ليس إثنين بل واحد) 


يعنى خلاصة الكلام ان المسيح هو الله .............؟؟؟؟


----------



## I like almase7 (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اقرااااااااااااااااااو ردي كاملا اعزائي المسيحين *

*اتمنى اتمنى اتمنى اتمنى *

*ان تقراؤه كاملا والله يهديكم ان شاء الله الى طريق الحق *



*====*



*وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَك ،َ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ*
*(يوحنا 17: 3)*

*انـــــــــــــــــت الاله الحقيقي وحدك *

*ويسوع المسيح الذي ارســلـــتـــه *

*لااله الا الله  *

*جاء في مرقس [ 13 : 32 ] أن المسيح بعدما سئل عن موعد الساعة قال : (( وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُمَا أَحَدٌ، لاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ.))*

*إذا كان الإبن هو الاقنوم الثاني من الثالوث حسبما يعتقد المسيحيون فكيف ينفي الابن عن نفسه العلم بموعد الساعة ويثبته للأب فقط ؟! ولا يصح أن يقال ان هذا من جهة ناسوته لأن النفي جاء عن الابن مطلقاً واثبت العلم بالموعد للأب فقط . وان تخصيص العلم بموعد الساعة للأب فقط هو دليل على بطلان ألوهية الروح القدس . وأن لا مساواة بين الاقانيم المزعومة .*

**

*متى 15 عدد 9 : - " وباطل يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس "*

*.. لوقا 23عدد 46 قال لنا ان آخر كلمة قالها المسيح على الصليب كانت : ((ونادى يسوعُ بصوت عظيم وقال : يا أبتاه في يديك أستودع روحي ))، وبغض النظر عن اختلاف آخر كلمة قالها المسيح على الصليب كما بينا من قبل ... ولكن هذا النص ينفي ألوهية المسيح رأساً ، وكذلك عملية الحلول والتجسد ، والسؤال هنا ... أى روح يتكلم عنها الناسوت ؟؟؟ هل هي الروح الناسوتية أم الروح الإلهية ؟؟ *

*لوكان المسيح الاه لامتنع العجز والموت عليه .. وهذا أولا، ولو كان إلهاً لما استغاث بإله آخر ... وهذا ثانيا *
*ولو كان الأمر كما تقولون بأن الناسوت واللاهوت كانوا مجتمعين فيه ولم يفترقا لحظة واحده ... يبقى الروح الناسوتية حتروح للآب ... والاهوتيه حتروح فين ؟ هل للآب أيضا ولو فسر أحد منكم هذا النص ... فماذا سيكون مرجعه ... لا شىء إلا الظن فقط ... طيب ليه روحه الناسوتية ماتروحش لروحه الإلهية ...أليس المسيح هو الله والأقنوم الثاني ... هل أخذ الأرواح هو من عمل الآب فقط ولا يقدر عليه الأبن ... اذا هناك مغايره واضحة ؟؟ ولو كانت الإجابة لا .. فلماذا لم يستودع روحه الناسوتية لنفسه كأله ... ولماذا قال هذا أساسا ؟ ليس هناك حل لهذه المشكلة الا ان نقول بالمعقول ... وهو ان الإله الحقيقي هو الذي كان عيسى عليه السلام يستغيث به في هذا الوقت. *





**وهل هناك أقنوم صالح و أقنوم غير صالح ... ده الواضح من اللى قاله متى 19عدد 17 ((فقال له : لماذا تدعوني صالحاً ليس أحد صالحاً إلا واحداً وهو الله )) ، الأمر الذى يقطع ببطلان التثليث وانعدامه من الأساس .. إذا كان المسيح عليه السلام قد رفض أن يدعى صالحاً فكيف يرضى بأن يدعى إله ؟*

**وهل يرسل أقنوم أقنوم آخر ... ننظر في إنجيل يوحنا 14عدد 24 قول المسيح عليه السلام ((والكلام الذي تسمعونه ليس لي بل للآب الذي أرسلني)) ففي هذا القول صرح أنه مرسل من الله لتبليغ كلامه. *



*وفى إنجيل متى 23عدد 9-10 قول المسيح في خطاب تلاميذه ((ولا تدعوا لكم أباً على الأرض لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات ولا تدعوا معلّمين لأن معلّمكم واحد المسيح)). إذا الآب موقعه فى السماوات .. وهو الله... الواحد ، وأن المسيح معلّم. ... لم يقل أقنوم ولا ناسوت ولا لاهوت ولا إحزنون .*



*في كتاب الاله الثالوثي لمؤلفه اليسوعي ادموند فورتمان "العهد القديم لا يخبرنا اي شيء بوضوح او بمعنى محتوم عن اله ثالوثي هو الآب والابن والروح القدس..لا دليل هناك أن ايا من كتبة الكتابات المقدسة توقع ايضا وجود ثالوث في الذات الإلهية ..وأيضا أن يرى المرء في العهد القديم إشارات أو رموز أو علامات باطنية لثالوث من الأقانيم هو أن يذهب الى ابعد من كلمات وقصد كتبة الاسفار المقدسة"*

*تقول دائرة معارف الدين"يوافق اللاهوتيون على ان العهد الجديد لا يحتوي على عقيدة واضحة للثالوث"*
*ويعلن اليسوعي ادموند فورتمان : "ان كتبة العهد الجديد لا يعطوننا عقيدة رسمية للثالوث رسمية او مصوغة,ولا تعليما واضحا بان هناك ثلاثة أقانيم إلهية متساوية في اله واحد ولا نجد في اي مكان اية عقيدة ثالوثية لثلاثة اشخاص متميزين للحياة والنشاط الإلهيين في الذات الإلهية نفسها". ويقول برنار لوسيه في تاريخ قصير للعقيدة المسيحية "فيما يتعلق بالعهد الجديد لا يجد فيه المرء عقيدة حقيقية للثالوث*

*يامسيحين لاابن *

*لا اب *

*لا روح قدس *

*لا فلسفات *

*لا لاهوت *

*لا ناسوت *

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*ياااارب يهديكم*

*وتعبدون الله الذي هو ربي وربكم *

*لااله الا الله المسيح عبد الله *

*تعبدون الله الذي ارسل موسى وعيسى ومحمد عليهم السلام *

*يامسيحين ان كنتم تحبون المسيح فافعلو ماامركم به *

*وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلَهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَك ،َ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ*

*انت تعبدو الاله الحقيقي (وحده) الذي ( ارسل ) المسيح *

*يارب يهديكم *

*وان اخطأت فـاتمنى ان تصححون لي *

*فالانسان ليس معصوم عن الخطأ *

*لكم كل التقدير والاحترام*

*ولكم كل الحب *


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندراني

يعنى خلاصة الكلام ان المسيح هو الله .............؟؟؟؟*

*لك كل التقدير لوصولك لهذة الخلاصة المهمة *


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*I like almase7

وان اخطأت فـاتمنى ان تصححون لي 
فالانسان ليس معصوم عن الخطأ *

*بسبب هذة العبارة فقط سوف أرد عليك

لكن قبل ان ارد يجب تنظيف مشاركتك من الألفاظ الآتيه

وأن لا مساواة بين الاقانيم المزعومة .............(لفظ غير مُحترم)
أليس المسيح هو الله والأقنوم الثاني ...........(الأقانيم لا تُرقمّ)
وهل هناك أقنوم صالح و أقنوم غير صالح ........(لفظ لشخص عديم الفهم)
يقل أقنوم ولا ناسوت ولا لاهوت ولا إحزنون .....(لفظ سوقي وليس من بيئة مُحترمة)

وليس للميت أن يتكلم مع الأحياء 

وليس للنجس أن ينقد كلام الله الطاهر

ليس للخاطي أن يفرض شئ على القديسين

وليس لذو اليد الدنسة أن يستهذئ بالوحي المقدس

خذ حياة من رب الحياة فتستطيع أن تفهم كلام رب الأحياء*


----------



## اسكندرانى (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



fredyyy قال:


> *اسكندراني
> 
> يعنى خلاصة الكلام ان المسيح هو الله .............؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *لك كل التقدير لوصولك لهذة الخلاصة المهمة *





ليس وصول ولكنه سؤال اريد التأكيد منك عليه


----------



## fredyyy (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندراني 
ليس وصول ولكنه سؤال اريد التأكيد منك عليه *


*المهم المعلومة وصلت

ونحن نرحب بكل اسئلتك*

:36_1_66::36_33_3:


----------



## سيف اون لاين (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

اولا :انا اعلم ان مشركتى هذه ستحذف فورا 

ثانيا: اذا لم تقبلوا اسئلتى وتجيبوا عنها بحجه ان هذا ليس مكانها فسوف انشىء موضوعا جديدا فيه اسئله لكم كما انتم تفعلون فى القسم الاسلامى وان تم حذف موضوعى 
فوقتها سأنسحب من المنتدى 
واذا لم يتم الحذف فأرجوا الاجابه:

اذا كان كما تقولون فما معنى هذا(قولي لهم : إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم )يوحنا : (20 : 17)

( اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم : إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم)يوحنا (20 : 17) 

والسؤال هنا: كيف يكون هو إله نفسه؟


وما معنى قول عيسى عليه السلام وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن إلا الأب)مرقس (13 : 32)


----------



## اسكندرانى (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> المسيح هو الله ... وهو ابن الله ... وهو ابن الانسان




نريد حل لهذا اللغز .........


----------



## انت الفادي (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

مزامير معلمنا داؤد النبي 
110
 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».


----------



## fredyyy (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى 
المسيح هو الله ... وهو ابن الله ... وهو ابن الانسان  
نريد حل لهذا اللغز .........* 

*إعلان الله عن ذاته ليس لغزاً

بل هو حق يعرفه أولاد الله فقط

 يو 1:12  
واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه.
 رو 8:16 
 الروح نفسه ايضا يشهد لارواحنا اننا اولاد الله.
 1يو 3:1 
 انظروا اية محبة اعطانا الآب حتى ندعى اولاد الله.من اجل هذا لا يعرفنا العالم لانه لا يعرفه.
 1يو 3:2 
 ايها الاحباء الآن نحن اولاد الله ولم يظهر بعد ماذا سنكون.ولكن نعلم انه اذا أظهر نكون مثله لاننا سنراه كما هو.
 1يو 3:10  
بهذا اولاد الله ظاهرون واولاد ابليس.كل من لا يفعل البر فليس من الله وكذا من لا يحب اخاه.


 1كو 2:14  
ولكن الانسان الطبيعي لا يقبل ما لروح الله لانه عنده جهالة.ولا يقدر ان يعرفه لانه انما يحكم فيه روحيا.*


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> اذا كان كما تقولون فما معنى هذا(قولي لهم : إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم )يوحنا : (20 : 17)
> 
> ( اذهبي إلى إخوتي وقولي لهم : إني أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم)يوحنا (20 : 17)
> 
> والسؤال هنا: كيف يكون هو إله نفسه؟


 
عمرك فكرت لماذا لم يقل المسيح ابينا و الهنا؟
فالمسيح في رسالته إليهم أعلن شوقه للوحدة، اتحادهم معه، لينالوا البنوة لله، فيصير الله الآب أباهم، ويصير المسيح نفسه معهم، يحسب الآب إلهه كابن البشر الممثل لهم. لكنه يميز بين مركزه كابن أزلي حقيقي وبينهم كأبناء بالتبني، إذ لم يقل: "*أبينا وإلهنا*". أخيرًا إن كان بطرس ويوحنا تركاها في البستان تبحث عنه باكية، فإنها إذ وجدته عادت تبشر الكل بما رأته وسمعته ووجدته. لقد وجدت المسيا مخلص العالم الذي يعدهم ليرتفعوا معه بقلوبهم إلى حضن الآب.

لئلا يظن أحد في بساطة أو عن سرعة خاطر مع عناد أن في قول المسيح: "*أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم*" أنه مساوٍ في الكرامة مع الأبرار، لهذا يجدر بنا أن نصنع تمييزًا. وهو أن اسم "الآب" هو واحد "أي آب لابن واحد"، أما عمله فمتعدد "أي يعطى البنوة بالتبني لكثيرين". وإذ يعلم المسيح نفسه هذا قال في عصمة عن الخطأ: "*أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم*"، ولم يقل: "أبينا"، بل ميز بينهما.
قال أولاً بما يليق به: "*إلى أبي*" الذي هو بالطبيعة، وبعد ذلك أضاف: "*وأبيكم*" الذي هو بالبنوة. لأنه مهما بلغ سمو الامتياز الذي تقبلناه بقولنا في صلواتنا: "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، إلا أن العطية هي من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة. فنحن ندعوه أبًا، ليس لأننا وُلدنا بالطبيعة من أبينا السماوي، بل انتقلنا من حالة العبودية إلى البنوة بنعمة الآب خلال الابن والروح القدس. لقد سمح لنا أن ننطق بهذا من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة غير المنطوق بها. 
v لئلا يُظن أنه من جانب ما هو آب للابن وللخليقة معًا صنع المسيح تمييزًا كما يلي. إنه لم يقل: "اصعد إلى أبينا" لئلا تصير الخليقة شريكة للابن الوحيد (على مستواه الطبيعي) بل قال: "*أبي وأبيكم*" أي هو أبي بالطبيعة وأبوكم بالتبني.
​


----------



## اسكندرانى (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> إعلان الله عن ذاته ليس لغزاً
> 
> بل هو حق يعرفه أولاد الله فقط



لنكن صريحين ........... القضية الكبرك بيننا وبينكم هو ( التوحيد ) 

وانتم حتى هذه اللحظة لم ولن تستطيعوا ان تصلوا اليها بتأليهكم المسيح ودخولكم فى لوغاريتمات ليس
لها نقطة التقاء مطلقا 

المسيح هو الله ............. المسيح ابن الله .................. المسيح ابن الانسان


من فضلكم ان كنتم حقا موحدين اذكروا لنا اسم اله واحد حتى نتناقش فيه ..................


----------



## Basilius (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



> المسيح هو الله ............. المسيح ابن الله .................. المسيح ابن الانسان




*الم نشرح من قبل تلك النقطة ؟؟؟ *

*المسيح هو الله المتجسد *
*المسيح هو ابن الله اشرة لاقنوم الابن الكلمة اللذي تجسد *
*المسيح ابن الانسان اشارة لناسوت المسيح *


----------



## سيف اون لاين (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

لئلا يظن أحد في بساطة أو عن سرعة خاطر مع عناد أن في قول المسيح: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" أنه مساوٍ في الكرامة مع الأبرار، لهذا يجدر بنا أن نصنع تمييزًا. وهو أن اسم "الآب" هو واحد "أي آب لابن واحد"، أما عمله فمتعدد "أي يعطى البنوة بالتبني لكثيرين". وإذ يعلم المسيح نفسه هذا قال في عصمة عن الخطأ: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم"، ولم يقل: "أبينا"، بل ميز بينهما.

قال أولاً بما يليق به: "إلى أبي" الذي هو بالطبيعة، وبعد ذلك أضاف: "وأبيكم" الذي هو بالبنوة. لأنه مهما بلغ سمو الامتياز الذي تقبلناه بقولنا في صلواتنا: "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، إلا أن العطية هي من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة)
حستاً  انت تفسر بغير ظاهر النص وعلى كلِ فما تفسيرك لقوله (وإلهي وإلهكم )هل معنى الالوهيه مختلف ايضا 
 و فى هذا النص الذى  فيه دليل قاطع على عبوديه المسيح  لله فانظر الآن يا رب إلي تهديداتهم ، وهب لعبيدك أن يعلنوا كلمتك بكل جرأة باسطاً يدك ليجري الشفاء والآيات والأعاجيب باسم عبدك القدوس يسوع)
 سفر أعمال الرسل [ 4 : 29 ، 30 ] 
وهذا النص ايضا تحالف حقاً في هذه المدينة هيردوس وبنطيوس بيلاطس والوثنيون وشعوب إسرائيل على عبدك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته )سفر أعمال الرسل [ 4 : 27 ]فهل يوجد اختلاف  بين الفاظ العبوديه هنا ايضاَ ,فالعبد معناه مفهوم وليس له معنيان  
واريدك ان تمعن النظر فىما يقوله المسيح عليه السلام عندما توجه ببصره نحو السماء قائلاً لله : ( وهذه الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته )

فإذا كنتم  تقولون أن الله قد تجسد في جسد المسيح يسوع ، فمن هو الإله الذي كان يخاطبه يسوع ؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> قال أولاً بما يليق به: "إلى أبي" الذي هو بالطبيعة، وبعد ذلك أضاف: "وأبيكم" الذي هو بالبنوة )
> حستاً  انت تفسر بغير ظاهر النص وعلى كلِ فما تفسيرك لقوله (وإلهي وإلهكم )هل معنى الالوهيه مختلف ايضا
> و فى هذا النص الذى  فيه دليل قاطع على عبوديه المسيح  لله فانظر الآن يا رب إلي تهديداتهم ، وهب لعبيدك أن يعلنوا كلمتك بكل جرأة باسطاً يدك ليجري الشفاء والآيات والأعاجيب باسم عبدك القدوس يسوع)
> سفر أعمال الرسل [ 4 : 29 ، 30 ]
> ...



*المسيح كالانسان الكامل يتكلم الى أبيه

لا تُدخل عقلك بمحدوديته لفهم الله غير المحدود

ولن تفهم كلمات المسيح وصفاته .... وانت لاتؤمن بعمل المسيح على الصليب*


----------



## اسكندرانى (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



AVADA CADAVRA قال:


> *الم نشرح من قبل تلك النقطة ؟؟؟ *
> 
> *المسيح هو الله المتجسد *
> *المسيح هو ابن الله اشرة لاقنوم الابن الكلمة اللذي تجسد *
> *المسيح ابن الانسان اشارة لناسوت المسيح *







> من فضلكم ان كنتم حقا موحدين اذكروا لنا اسم اله واحد حتى نتناقش فيه ..................




اريد اجابة على هذا التساؤل ..........................


----------



## سيف اون لاين (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

حذاري أن تستبدل كلمات من النص الكتابي 

لقد استبدلت كلامة فتاك ... بكلمة عبدك 

مهما كان الهدف ... ومهما كان القصد .... أو حتي للإيضاح 

لا تضع كلمات من عندك داخل النص الكتابي

انا لم استبدل كلمات من عندى فالنصوص موجوده فى العهد الجديد المطبعة الكاثوليكية:
اليك النصوص:
 سفر أعمال الرسل [ 4 : 27 ] وإليك النص : (( تحالف حقاً في هذه المدينة هيردوس وبنطيوس بيلاطس والوثنيون وشعوب إسرائيل على عبدك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته )) ( العهد الجديد المطبعة الكاثوليكية _ منشورات دار المشرق ببيروت )

 سفر أعمال الرسل [ 3 : 13 ، 26 ] دليلاً ثانياً يؤكد عبودية يسوع المسيح لله سبحانه وتعالى ، إليك نصه : (( إن إله إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ، إله آبائنا ، قد مجد عبده يسوع . . . )) ( العهد الجديد المطبعة الكاثوليكية )

قد تقول انك بروستانتى ولست كاثوليكى والكاثوليك يستبدلون كلمه فتاه بكلمه عنده  ولكن راجع الترجمات

 فقد اتفقت الترجمتان الإنجليزيتان : الملك جيمس والقياسية ، على استخدام كلمة :  Servant  مقابل كلمة : عبد ، العربية .

وكذلك فى اللغه الفرنسيه فلقد اتفقت الترجمتان الفرنسيتان : لوي سيجو ، والمسكونية على استخدام كلمة : Serviteur مقابل كلمة : عبد ، العربية .
ولك ان تراجع الترجمات بنفسك

اما كلامك المسيح كالانسان الكامل يتكلم الى أبيه

لا تُدخل عقلك بمحدوديته لفهم الله غير المحدود

ولن تفهم كلمات المسيح وصفاته .... وانت لاتؤمن بعمل المسيح على الصليب ) اعتبرنى انسان غير متعلم واشرح لى انت هذه الكلمات ( أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته) 
 وكأنك تشرح لإنسان غير متعلم بالمره لا يعلم شيئا عن فلسفه اللاهوت المعقده وعقله لا يستوعبها فلتبسط لى الامور وكأنك تشرح حتى لطفل صغير يريد ان يتعلم الدين الحق ولا تتكلم بفلسفه اللاهوت فالطفل الصغير لن يقتنع بها انزل بمستوى شرحك لأبسط الحدود


----------



## انت الفادي (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

نقولها مرة تانية:
داؤد النبي: 110
قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».


----------



## انت الفادي (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



اسكندرانى قال:


> اريد اجابة على هذا التساؤل ..........................



انت كمان من فضلك اذكر لنا اسم اله واحد من ال 99 اسم التي لديكم..

عزيزي اذا قلت ان هذه صفات و ليست اسماء اقول لك لماذا سميت بأسماء؟؟ و اذا قلت لي اسماء فأقول لك ها نت لديك 99 اسم لله..

انا لا اريد ان اتطرق للاسلاميات هنا و لكن سؤالك في حد ذاته تناقض به عقيدتك نفسها.

فيمكنك ان تجادل بما لا يختلف مع عقيدتك حتي لا تضع نفسك في مواقف التضاد.

ثانيا:
ارجوا ان تضع النصوص الصحيحة و عدم تغيير النصوص:
اعمال الرسل 4
29 وَالآنَ يَارَبُّ، انْظُرْ إِلَى تَهْدِيدَاتِهِمْ، وَامْنَحْ عَبِيدَكَ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُوا بِكَلاَمِكَ بِكُلِّ مُجَاهَرَةٍ، 30 بِمَدِّ يَدِكَ لِلشِّفَاءِ، وَلْتُجْرَ آيَاتٌ وَعَجَائِبُ بِاسْمِ *فَتَاكَ* الْقُدُّوسِ يَسُوعَ».


_______________________________________



العلامة أوريجينوس

v سألها ألا تلمسه لأنه لم يصعد بعد، حتى تلمسه بعد صعوده، إذ يُعد لها أمجادًا عظيمة، فتلمس ما لا يمكن لمسه بالأيدي، وترى ما لم تستطع رؤيته هنا. ولعله يخبرها ألا تلمسه بمعنى لا تعودي تحسبينني بشريًا مجردًا، بل أنا القدوس. ارفعي قلبك وفكرك إلى السماويات، واطلبيني هناك، لأني صاعد إلى أبي الذي لم أتركه قط ولا انفصل عنه. أنا أقيمك واصعد بك إلى عرشي!

السبب أنه لا يُلمس كما في هذه الكلمات: "لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي"... فالقلب الذي لا يؤمن بمساواته للآب، يبقى الرب بالنسبة له غير صاعد بعد إلى أبيه. فمن يؤمن أنه شريك مع الآب في السرمدية هو وحده يلمسه... لأني صرت إنسانًا فهو إلهي، ولأنكم قد تحررتم من الخطأ فهو إلهكم. أنه أبي وإلهي بطريقة متمايزة عنكم، إذ ولدني بكوني الله قبل الدهور، ولكنه خلقني كإنسانٍ في ملء الزمان.

البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)

v لئلا يظن أحد في بساطة أو عن سرعة خاطر مع عناد أن في قول المسيح: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" أنه مساوٍ في الكرامة مع الأبرار، لهذا يجدر بنا أن نصنع تمييزًا. وهو أن اسم "الآب" هو واحد "أي آب لابن واحد"، أما عمله فمتعدد "أي يعطى البنوة بالتبني لكثيرين". وإذ يعلم المسيح نفسه هذا قال في عصمة عن الخطأ: "أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم"، ولم يقل: "أبينا"، بل ميز بينهما.

قال أولاً بما يليق به: "إلى أبي" الذي هو بالطبيعة، وبعد ذلك أضاف: "وأبيكم" الذي هو بالبنوة. لأنه مهما بلغ سمو الامتياز الذي تقبلناه بقولنا في صلواتنا: "أبانا الذي في السماوات"، إلا أن العطية هي من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة. فنحن ندعوه أبًا، ليس لأننا وُلدنا بالطبيعة من أبينا السماوي، بل انتقلنا من حالة العبودية إلى البنوة بنعمة الآب خلال الابن والروح القدس. لقد سمح لنا أن ننطق بهذا من قبيل محبة اللٌه المترفقة غير المنطوق بها.

v لئلا يُظن أنه من جانب ما هو آب للابن وللخليقة معًا صنع المسيح تمييزًا كما يلي. إنه لم يقل: "اصعد إلى أبينا" لئلا تصير الخليقة شريكة للابن الوحيد (على مستواه الطبيعي) بل قال: "أبي وأبيكم" أي هو أبي بالطبيعة وأبوكم بالتبني.

القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي

v إن كنت تطلبه بين الكائنات الأرضية كما طلبَته مريم المجدلية، احذر لئلا يقول لك ما قاله لها: "لا تلمسيني، لأني لم أصعد بعد إلى أبي وأبيكم" (17). فإن أبوابك ضيقة، لا يمكن أن ترتفع فلا تقدر الدخول فيها. اذهب في طريقك إلى اخوتي، أي إلى الأبواب الدهرية هذه إذ ترى يسوع ترتفع... أبدية هي أبواب الكنيسة، هذه التي يشتهي النبي أن يعلن فيها تسابيح المسيح، قائلاً: "لكي أخبر بكل تسابيحك في أبواب ابنة صهيون" (مز 14:9).

v يكشف ابن اللَّه الفارق بين الولادة والنعمة عندما يقول: "لم أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم، وإلهي وإلهكم". إذ لم يقل: "لم أصعد إلى أبينا وإلهنا"... التمييز علامة الفارق، إذ ذاك الذي هو أب المسيح هو خالقنا.

v غاية المسيح في التجسد أن يهيئ لنا الطريق إلى السماء.

v حقًا قال لمريم المجدلية: "لا تلمسيني" (17)، لكن هذا الطاهر لم يقل: "لأني طاهر"، فهل تتجاسر يا نوفيتان Novatian وتقول إنك طاهر، بينما حتى إن كنت طاهرًا بأعمالك فبقولك هذا تُحسب غير طاهرٍ؟


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*اسكندرانى
من فضلكم ان كنتم حقا موحدين 

أقول لك إن كنت تشك في أننا نؤمن بإله واحد فلا تتناقش معنا مرة أخرى

أنا لستُ مطالب في كل مرة أن أثُبت لك أنك تتكلم مع رجل !!
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اذكروا لنا اسم اله واحد حتى نتناقش فيه 

كأنك تقف على بوابة الأمن في المطار وتقول لله إبرز تحقيق الشخصية

لنتأكد من اسمك ... وعمرك ... ومحل إقامتك 

الله يُطاع ولا يُسأل

أدخل في الموضوع*


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*سيف اون لاين
فالنصوص موجوده فى العهد الجديد المطبعة الكاثوليكية

سلاح قديم عديم الفعول ... الحديث عن الطوائف
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

.... ولكن راجع الترجمات....

الترجمات بالنسبة لك ... وسيلة تشتيت أفكار المشاركين

ولكنها بالنسبة لي وسيلة للتعرف على المعنى الأعمق للكلمة

أيهما أقوى في المعنى اللغة العربية ... أم اللغة الانجليزية للكلمة 

نار ولهيب نار ............. fire and  flame

الباحث الصادق يأخذ بالمعنى الأقوى والذي يخدم المعنى 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اعتبرنى انسان غير متعلم واشرح لى انت هذه الكلمات ( أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته) 

الله الآب أرسل ... الله الابن ... بقوة الله الروح القدس

الله الواحد المُميز بالأقانيم الثلاث (بذات الجوهر الواحد)

الكتاب قال :

 اش 6:8  
ثم سمعت صوت السيد قائلا من ارسل  ومن يذهب من اجلنا.فقلت هانذا ارسلني.

ارسل _ يذهب بالمفرد ...... أجلنا بالجمع (الثالوث)

صوت السيد ... ( الله الآب ) ...... هانذا ارسلني ......... ( الله الابن )

الإله الحقيقي .. ( الله الآب ) ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته ( الله الابن )

 لو 4:14  
ورجع يسوع بقوة الروح الى الجليل وخرج خبر عنه في جميع الكورة المحيطة.*


----------



## اسكندرانى (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



انت الفادي قال:


> انت كمان من فضلك اذكر لنا اسم اله واحد من ال 99 اسم التي لديكم..
> 
> عزيزي اذا قلت ان هذه صفات و ليست اسماء اقول لك لماذا سميت بأسماء؟؟ و اذا قلت لي اسماء فأقول لك ها نت لديك 99 اسم لله..
> 
> ...





طبعا أسئلتك هذه لها ردا شافيا ولكن من الاسلاميات وان ذكرتها هنا

ستقوم الدنيا ولن تقعد ..........



ولازلت أكررها...............


المسيح هو الله ................... المسيح ابن الله...........المسيح ابن الانسان


من من هؤلاه الله المتحكم فى الكون .؟؟؟


هل تستطيعون ان تجاوبوا ..؟؟؟؟

اشك فى ذلك..................


----------



## اسكندرانى (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

فريد




> أقول لك إن كنت تشك في أننا نؤمن بإله واحد فلا تتناقش معنا مرة أخرى




لماذا هذا الانفلات الأعصابى ..؟؟؟ ألهذه الدرجة أزعجك تعليقى وسؤالى......... وأقول لك ليس شك بل يقين
وعليك اثبات عكس ذلك






> أنا لستُ مطالب في كل مرة أن أثُبت لك أنك تتكلم مع رجل !!



ومن قال لك انى قلت غير ذلك




> كأنك تقف على بوابة الأمن في المطار وتقول لله إبرز تحقيق الشخصية
> 
> لنتأكد من اسمك ... وعمرك ... ومحل إقامتك




اصرارى هذا ليس تسول ........ ولكنه نابع من عقيدة راسخة من الصعب ان تصلوا اليها





> الله يُطاع ولا يُسأل




الله بحق وليس غيره




> أدخل في الموضوع




انا اناقش فى صميم الموضوع


----------



## انت الفادي (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



اسكندرانى قال:


> طبعا أسئلتك هذه لها ردا شافيا ولكن من الاسلاميات وان ذكرتها هنا
> 
> ستقوم الدنيا ولن تقعد ..........
> 
> ...



انت مش واخد بالك انك بتلف و تدور في حلقة مفرغة؟؟؟
المسيح هو الله ..... المسيح ابن الله...... المسيح ابن الانسان...
سؤال غاية في العبقرية بصراحة.. لانك بتسأل من هو نفس الشخص ثلاث مرات..
و اعتقادي الشخصي هو انك تعلم و تفهم ما نحن نقول و لكنك تدور و تدور حول نفس النقطة حتي لا تكشف انك بلا حيلة..
فااخوة الاحباء في المنتدي قامو بالرد عليك و اوضحو لك ان الشخص الذي انت تسأل عنه ثلاث مرات هو هو نفس الشخص.
فالسيد المسيح هو الله.... .هو  ابن الله........ هو المسيح ابن الانسان...

كما انت ابن ابيك و انت انت نفسك و انت ابو ابنك...فهل انا هنا تحدثت عن ثلاثة اشخاص ام عن نفس الشخص ؟؟؟؟؟؟ الذي هو انت؟؟؟
هذا المثال ليس له علاقة بالتثليل و لكنه لتوضيح نوعية سؤالك يا عزيزي.. فهو نفس المثال الذي انا وضعته لك..
و لكنك نسيت شئ مهم جدا للاضافة..
المسيح الله؟.....المسيح ابن الله؟.......المسيح ابن الانسان؟......المسيح الكلمة؟؟؟ :t13:

بلاش لف و دوران و هات من الاخر .. لو مش فاهم الاحنا بنقولهولك يبقي دور علي حد تاني يشرحهولك... و لو فاهم يبقي خللي عندك الشجاعة الادبية و امانة علمية بأنك تعترف بأنك فهمت.


----------



## fredyyy (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*أخي العزيز ..... أنت الفادي

كيف يعرف ... اسكنراني 

ما في قلب المسيح 

وهو بعيداً عن المسيح

وكيف يشعر  بعواطف المسيح 

وهو يكرة المسيح وفداء المسيح

وكيف يعرف ... صفات الله ... وحُب الله

وهو في حالة خصام مع الله ولم يعرف المُصالح

أتذكر الآن قول اليشع إذ قال :

2مل 6:17  
وصلى اليشع وقال يا رب افتح عينيه فيبصر.ففتح الرب عيني الغلام فابصر واذ الجبل مملوء خيلا ومركبات نار حول اليشع.

يارب إفتح عيني  إسكندراني فيبصر محبتك وفداءك*


----------



## سيف اون لاين (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



My Rock قال:


> عمرك فكرت لماذا لم يقل المسيح ابينا و الهنا؟
> فالمسيح في رسالته إليهم أعلن شوقه للوحدة، اتحادهم معه، لينالوا البنوة لله، فيصير الله الآب أباهم، ويصير المسيح نفسه معهم، يحسب الآب إلهه كابن البشر الممثل لهم. لكنه يميز بين مركزه كابن أزلي حقيقي وبينهم كأبناء بالتبني، إذ لم يقل: "*أبينا وإلهنا*". أخيرًا إن كان بطرس ويوحنا تركاها في البستان تبحث عنه باكية، فإنها إذ وجدته عادت تبشر الكل بما رأته وسمعته ووجدته. لقد وجدت المسيا مخلص العالم الذي يعدهم ليرتفعوا معه بقلوبهم إلى حضن الآب.
> 
> لئلا يظن أحد في بساطة أو عن سرعة خاطر مع عناد أن في قول المسيح: "*أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم*" أنه مساوٍ في الكرامة مع الأبرار، لهذا يجدر بنا أن نصنع تمييزًا. وهو أن اسم "الآب" هو واحد "أي آب لابن واحد"، أما عمله فمتعدد "أي يعطى البنوة بالتبني لكثيرين". وإذ يعلم المسيح نفسه هذا قال في عصمة عن الخطأ: "*أصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم*"، ولم يقل: "أبينا"، بل ميز بينهما.
> ...



انا اسف على الغياب فى الفتره الماضيه كان عندى بعض المشاغل 

ولنرجع الى موضوعنا 
انت لم تشرح لى معنى( الهى والهكم)  هل المسيح اله نفسه ام ان هناك اله اخر غيره
وهل كلمه الاه تأتى بمعانى مختلفه


----------



## المؤمن الموحد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> انا اسف على الغياب فى الفتره الماضيه كان عندى بعض المشاغل
> 
> ولنرجع الى موضوعنا
> انت لم تشرح لى معنى( الهى والهكم)  هل المسيح اله نفسه ام ان هناك اله اخر غيره
> وهل كلمه الاه تأتى بمعانى مختلفه



فعلا يا ريت ترد على النقطة دي


----------



## المؤمن الموحد (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



انت الفادي قال:


> نقولها مرة تانية:
> داؤد النبي: 110
> قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».



سبحان الله قال الرب لربي كيف ذاك


----------



## Tabitha (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> انا اسف على الغياب فى الفتره الماضيه كان عندى بعض المشاغل
> ولنرجع الى موضوعنا
> انت لم تشرح لى معنى( الهى والهكم)  هل المسيح اله نفسه ام ان هناك اله اخر غيره
> وهل كلمه الاه تأتى بمعانى مختلفه





المؤمن الموحد قال:


> فعلا يا ريت ترد على النقطة دي



إستفسارك عن الآية اللي بتقول;
[Q-BIBLE]*يو إصحاح 20* 
*قال لها يسوع لا تلمسيني لاني لم اصعد بعد الى ابي.ولكن اذهبي الى اخوتي وقولي لهم اني اصعد الى ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم.*[/Q-BIBLE] 


السيد المسيح قال: أبي ولم يقل أبينا
وهنا في فرق، .... 
*معنى أبي:* حيث إن السيد المسيح هو إقنوم الإبن (فبحكم بنوته *بالطبيعة للاَب قال أبي)    
*معنى الإبن بالطبيعة أي أن له نفس جوهر الأب 

*معنى أبيكم:* حيث أن بتجسد إقنوم الإبن وإتحاده بالطبية الناسوتيه أعطانا "نحن" أن نكون أبناء لله-- وأصبحنا أبناء (بالتبني) لله إلهنا 
فالسيد المسيح هنا عندما قال:"أبي .. إلهي" كان بيتكلم من جهة "ناسوته" ممثلاً البشرية في شخصه.


----------



## سيف اون لاين (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

(فالسيد المسيح هنا عندما قال:"أبي .. إلهي" كان بيتكلم من جهة "ناسوته" ممثلاً البشرية في شخصه)

لو سمحت يا استاذ انا عاوز تفسير منطقى مقنع سيبك من كلمه  الناسوت والاهوت وكلام الفلسفه اللى انت حافظه ده انا عاوزك تتكلم معايا بلغه( المصطبه) عارفها يعنى بالبلدى كده واحد زائد واحد يساوى اثنين مش عاوز سعادتك تفسر على مزاجك
 المسيح لم يقل انا لى طبيعتان بشريه والاهيه ثم ان ظاهر النص يؤكد انه يريد افهام الحاضرين انه بشر انسان مثلهم ومعنى انه لم يقل( الهنا ) او(ابينا)انه مختلف عنهم فهذا من طبيعه الخطاب بين الاشخاص ولعلك تجده فى معظم خطاب الرسل الى الناس الذين ارسلو اليهم فمثلا فى القرآن الكريم
يحكى قول النبى هود لقومه:إِنِّي تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللّهِ رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مَّا مِن دَآبَّةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } (56) سورة هود
فهل معنى هذا انه فرق بين الهه والههم


----------



## Tabitha (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> (فالسيد المسيح هنا عندما قال:"أبي .. إلهي" كان بيتكلم من جهة "ناسوته" ممثلاً البشرية في شخصه)
> 
> لو سمحت يا استاذ انا عاوز تفسير منطقى مقنع سيبك من كلمه  الناسوت والاهوت وكلام الفلسفه اللى انت حافظه ده



*على أي أساس حددت إنها فلسفة !!
-هل لأنك لم تفهم وإستيعابك للكلام أقل من ذلك ؟
-أو أنك فهمت كلامي ولكنك تفاجأت بالمعنى الذي كان خافياً عنك !
المعنى الذي أظهرنا به أن المسيح هو الله*




> *انا عاوزك تتكلم معايا بلغه( المصطبه) *



*!!!*



> *.. *عارفها يعنى بالبلدى كده واحد زائد واحد يساوى اثنين مش عاوز سعادتك تفسر على مزاجك




*ومين قال لك ان التفسير هذا انا جبته على مزاجي
التفسير ده من تفسيرات العلامة القديس أغسطينوس للكتاب المقدس*



> *المسيح لم يقل انا لى طبيعتان بشريه والاهيه *



*السيد المسيح له طبيعة ناسوتيه لا جدال عليها والشواهد ماليه الكتاب المقدس
السيد المسيح أيضاً له طبيعة لاهوتيه، والسيد المسيح بنفسه أعلن ذلك صراحة بأكتر من موضع، ولكن هاكتفي بذكر مثل واحد; *

[Q-BIBLE]
*يو 8 : 58*
*قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.*
[/Q-BIBLE]

*(1) لو السيد المسيح ولادته من السيدة العذراء هي التي أوجدته بالدنيا ،
إذاً كيف قال أنا كائن قبل أن يكون إبراهيم ؟
والفرف الزمني بين إبراهيم والسيد المسيح قرون كاملة !

(2) السيد المسيح أيضاً أعلن هنا أنه يهوه عندما قال أنا كائن،
حيث أن مرادفها بالعبري أنا يهوه
يهوه أله بني أسرائيل*

[Q-BIBLE]*هوشع 12 : 5**
والرب اله الجنود يهوه اسمه.*
[/Q-BIBLE]





> *ثم ان ظاهر النص يؤكد انه يريد افهام الحاضرين انه بشر انسان مثلهم ومعنى انه لم يقل( الهنا ) او(ابينا) انه مختلف عنهم فهذا من طبيعه الخطاب بين الاشخاص*



*يعني ايه هذا من طبيعة الخطاب بين الأشخاص!
إنت بتكلم واحد عبيط ولا حاجة!
(مثال) يعني انا لما أدعي لحد إن ربنا يكون معاه-- أقول:
ربك معاك 
ولا أقول ربنا معاك ؟*




> *ولعلك تجده فى معظم خطاب الرسل الى الناس الذين ارسلو اليهم فمثلا فى القرآن الكريم
> يحكى قول النبى هود لقومه:إِنِّي تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللّهِ رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُم مَّا مِن دَآبَّةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } (56) سورة هود
> فهل معنى هذا انه فرق بين الهه والههم *




*أولا: الإسلاميات ليست من تخصص القسم هنا (وياريت تلتزم بالقانون)
ثانياً: المحمد انا لا اعتبره رسول حتى تأتينا به كدليل على كلامك


أخر حاجة احب اقولها،
دليل ألوهية السيد المسيح ليست قاصرة على الاية دي فقط
الكتاب المقدس ماليان شواهد وبراهين تؤكد أن السيد المسيح هو الله *


----------



## end (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

النص الاساسي للموضوع ثرى جدا


----------



## سيف اون لاين (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

على أي أساس حددت إنها فلسفة !!

على اساس ان ما ذكرته هو مجرد فكر لشخص ما,اعمل عقله واجتهاده فى تطويع النص حسب اهوائه ومعتقداته فهو فكر فلسفى والفكر الفلسفى هو نفسه الفلسفه ومع ذلك هو لم يقرن تفسيره بنص من السيد المسيح يفرق بين طبيعتيه

-هل لأنك لم تفهم وإستيعابك للكلام أقل من ذلك ؟

لا والله يا يااسمك ايه دا انا حتى مجال دراستى الفلسفه وعلم النفس
  بس تقدر تقول كده انى اتخنقت منها شويه  

-أو أنك فهمت كلامي ولكنك تفاجأت بالمعنى الذي كان خافياً عنك !
المعنى الذي أظهرنا به أن المسيح هو الله

انا لم استوعب هذا الكلام ممكن حضرتك تبسطلى الموضوع على قد تفكيرى المحدود ولا حضرتك مش عاوزنى افهم 


ومين قال لك ان التفسير هذا انا جبته على مزاجي
التفسير ده من تفسيرات العلامة القديس أغسطينوس للكتاب المقدس

ماشى يا عم بس لما يبقى كلامه متوافق مع ظاهر النص هاقتنع بيه 


السيد المسيح له طبيعة ناسوتيه لا جدال عليها والشواهد ماليه الكتاب المقدس
السيد المسيح أيضاً له طبيعة لاهوتيه، والسيد المسيح بنفسه أعلن ذلك صراحة بأكتر من موضع، ولكن هاكتفي بذكر مثل واحد;  

يو 8 : 58
قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.
مثالك باطل لأنك ان بررت عبادتك له على انه اله بقوله (قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن)

فأقول لك ياعزيزى جدير بك ياعزيزى ان تتضيف الى الاقانيم الثلاثه اقنوم رابع اسمه سليمان لأنه هو ايضا قال  في سفر الأمثال [ 8 : 22] :

( أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم )

وبصراحه انت بتثبتلى انت انت مابتشغلش عقلك اللى ربنا اعطاهو لك 
وانا بقولك يا حبيبى ياريت  تتعب نفسك شويه وتفكر فى الموضوع ده بنظره محايده  اكيد فى واحد مننا على حق والثانى على باطل انا ابحث عن الحقيقه ومدى صحتها 
 وادعوك انت ايضا للبحث عن الحقيقه فإن كنت تعتقد ان الحقيقه هى التى معك فأرجوك تأكد منها مثلما افعل انا ولا تجعل غيرك يفكر لك اعطاك الله عقلا فاستخدمه  ولا تعتبر كلامى هذا استخفافا او سخريه لا والله حاشا لله 

اما كلامك
(1) لو السيد المسيح ولادته من السيدة العذراء هي التي أوجدته بالدنيا ،
إذاً كيف قال أنا كائن قبل أن يكون إبراهيم ؟
والفرف الزمني بين إبراهيم والسيد المسيح قرون كاملة 

اجبتك ان  النبى سليمان عليه السلام  ايضا قال ذلك :

( أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم )

واذا كنت حضرتك بتعترض على انى اتيت بنص قرآنى للستشهاد به وخالفت القوانين فأنا آسف على مخالفه القوانين


----------



## Tabitha (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> على أي أساس حددت إنها فلسفة !!
> 
> على اساس ان ما ذكرته هو مجرد فكر لشخص ما,اعمل عقله واجتهاده فى تطويع النص حسب اهوائه ومعتقداته فهو فكر فلسفى والفكر الفلسفى هو نفسه الفلسفه ومع ذلك هو لم يقرن تفسيره بنص من السيد المسيح يفرق بين طبيعتيه




*انا لم اقل ان هذا التفسير يؤمن به القديس اغسطينوس فقط
ولكن انا قلت انا قريت لتفسير القديس اغسطينوس
وهذا التفسير ايضا يومن به جميع المسيحيين منذ ظهور المسيحية وحتى الان 
زائد ان بالاجماع (مش شخص واحد زي ما انت متخيل) نؤمن ان المسيح هو الله
والكتاب المقدس نفسه بيشهد بكده

[Q-BIBLE]1تي 3 : 16
وبالاجماع عظيم هو سرّ التقوى الله ظهر في الجسد تبرر في الروح تراءى لملائكة كرز به بين الامم أومن به في العالم رفع في المجد[/Q-BIBLE]*





> -هل لأنك لم تفهم وإستيعابك للكلام أقل من ذلك ؟
> 
> لا والله يا يااسمك ايه دا انا حتى مجال دراستى الفلسفه وعلم النفس
> بس تقدر تقول كده انى اتخنقت منها شويه



*كلك ذوق يا استاذ سيف*




> -أو أنك فهمت كلامي ولكنك تفاجأت بالمعنى الذي كان خافياً عنك !
> المعنى الذي أظهرنا به أن المسيح هو الله
> 
> انا لم استوعب هذا الكلام ممكن حضرتك تبسطلى الموضوع على قد تفكيرى المحدود ولا حضرتك مش عاوزنى افهم



*لو مش هاممني ماكنتش رديت عليك 
الرب قادر انه يعطي الفهم والمعرفة للي بيطلب منه*



> ومين قال لك ان التفسير هذا انا جبته على مزاجي
> التفسير ده من تفسيرات العلامة القديس أغسطينوس للكتاب المقدس
> 
> ماشى يا عم بس لما يبقى كلامه متوافق مع ظاهر النص هاقتنع بيه
> ...




*+طيب نرجع لسفر الامثال نفسه للشاهد اللي انت جايبه ونشوف بيقول ايه:*


[Q-BIBLE]سفر الامثال الاصحاح 8

1 ألعل الحكمة لا تنادي والفهم ألا يعطي صوته. 2 عند رؤوس الشواهق عند الطريق بين المسالك تقف. 3 بجانب الابواب عند ثغر المدينة عند مدخل الابواب تصرّح. 4 لكم ايها الناس انادي وصوتي الى بني آدم. 5 ايها الحمقى تعلموا ذكاء ويا جهال تعلموا فهما. 6 اسمعوا فاني اتكلم بامور شريفة وافتتاح شفتيّ استقامة. 7 لان حنكي يلهج بالصدق ومكرهة شفتيّ الكذب. 8 كل كلمات فمي بالحق.ليس فيها عوج ولا التواء. 9 كلها واضحة لدى الفهيم ومستقيمة لدى الذين يجدون المعرفة. 10 خذوا تاديبي لا الفضة.والمعرفة اكثر من الذهب المختار. 11 لان الحكمة خير من اللآلئ وكل الجواهر لا تساويها 12 انا الحكمة اسكن الذكاء واجد معرفة التدابير. 13 مخافة الرب بغض الشر.الكبرياء والتعظم وطريق الشر وفم الاكاذيب ابغضت. 14 لي المشورة والرأي.انا الفهم.لي القدرة. 15 بي تملك الملوك وتقضي العظماء عدلا. 16 بي تترأس الرؤساء والشرفاء.كل قضاة الارض. 17 انا احب الذين يحبونني والذين يبكّرون اليّ يجدونني. 18 عندي الغنى والكرامة.قنية فاخرة وحظ. 19 ثمري خير من الذهب ومن الابريز وغلتي خير من الفضة المختارة. 20 في طريق العدل اتمشى في وسط سبل الحق 21 فاورّث محبيّ رزقا واملأ خزائنهم 22 الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم. 23 منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض. 24 اذ لم يكن غمر أبدئت اذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه. 25 من قبل ان تقررت الجبال قبل التلال أبدئت. 26 اذ لم يكن قد صنع الارض بعد ولا البراري ولا اول اعفار المسكونة. 27 لما ثبت السموات كنت هناك انا.لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر. 28 لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر. 29 لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم أسس الارض. 30 كنت عنده صانعا وكنت كل يوم لذّته فرحة دائما قدامه. 31 فرحة في مسكونة ارضه ولذّاتي مع بني آدم 32 فالآن ايها البنون اسمعوا لي.فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي. 33 اسمعوا التعليم وكونوا حكماء ولا ترفضوه. 34 طوبى للانسان الذي يسمع لي ساهرا كل يوم عند مصاريعي حافظا قوائم ابوابي. 35 لانه من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب. 36 ومن يخطئ عني يضر نفسه.كل مبغضي يحبون الموت [/Q-BIBLE]


*على فكرة يا استاذ سيف انت رائع لانك فتحت عيوننا بالحوار على الاصحاح ده
والاصحاح ده طبعا مش بيتكلم عن سليمان 
الاصحاح بيتكلم عن الحكمة (الله الكلمة) 
والدليل بالاصحاح بيقول
انا الحكمة-- 
الله الكلمة الخالق الكائن منذ الازل ملك الملوك ورب الارباب 

الاصحاح بيقول كمان
بي تملك الملوك وتقضي العظماء عدلا

هل سليمان بيتكلم عن نفسه وبيقول بي تملك ملوك
طب مين الملوك اللي اعطاهم سليمان الملك!!*


*انظر كمان الاصاح اللي بعده عشان تتاكد ان سليمان النبي ماكنش بيتكلم عن نفسه:*

[Q-BIBLE]سفر امثال اصحاح 9

1 *الحكمة* بنت بيتها.نحتت اعمدتها السبعة. 2 ذبحت ذبحها مزجت خمرها.ايضا رتبت مائدتها. 3 ارسلت جواريها تنادي على ظهور اعالي المدينة. 4 من هو جاهل فليمل الى هنا.والناقص الفهم قالت له 5 هلموا كلوا من طعامي واشربوا من الخمر التي مزجتها. 6 اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا وسيروا في طريق الفهم 7 من يوبخ مستهزئا يكسب لنفسه هوانا ومن ينذر شريرا يكسب عيبا. 8 لا توبخ مستهزئا لئلا يبغضك.وبخ حكيما فيحبك. 9 اعط حكيما فيكون اوفر حكمة.علّم صدّيقا فيزداد علما. 10 بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب ومعرفة القدوس فهم. 11 *لانه بي تكثر ايامك وتزداد لك سنو حياة*. [/Q-BIBLE]

طب هل سليمان هنا بيتكلم عن نفسه وبيقول
لانه بي تكثر ايامك وتزداد لك سنو حياتك !! 
*ده بياكد ان هذا كلام الله كتبه سليمان بارشاد روح الله*




> وبصراحه انت بتثبتلى انت انت مابتشغلش عقلك اللى ربنا اعطاهو لك
> وانا بقولك يا حبيبى ياريت  تتعب نفسك شويه وتفكر فى الموضوع ده بنظره محايده  اكيد فى واحد مننا على حق والثانى على باطل



*اكيد طبعا واحد مننا على حق والتاني على باطل 
بس مين قالك اني مش بنظرور بمنظور حيادي للامور!*





> انا ابحث عن الحقيقه ومدى صحتها
> وادعوك انت ايضا للبحث عن الحقيقه



*اشكر الهي من كل قلبي اني لا ابحث عن الحقيقة 
لاني اعيش بالاله الحق 
وطالما انا املك شئ يبقى ليه ابحث عنه!*




> فإن كنت تعتقد ان الحقيقه هى التى معك فأرجوك تأكد منها مثلما افعل انا ولا تجعل غيرك يفكر لك اعطاك الله عقلا فاستخدمه  ولا تعتبر كلامى هذا استخفافا او سخريه لا والله حاشا لله
> 
> اما كلامك
> (1) لو السيد المسيح ولادته من السيدة العذراء هي التي أوجدته بالدنيا ،
> ...



معنى "انا كائن" = "انا يهوه" 
هل سليمان قال "انا يهوه"!




> اجبتك ان  النبى سليمان عليه السلام  ايضا قال ذلك :
> 
> ( أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم )




*الكتاب المقدس هو عبارة عن

كتاب العهد القديم = معظمه نبؤات عن السيد المسيح (زي ما شفنا بالاصحاح اللي انت استشهدت به من سفر سليمان)

كتاب العهد الجديد = الذي يكمل كتاب العهد القديم-- وفيه تحققت نبوءات العهد القديم

+وسليمان النبي كتب تلك النبؤات بقيادة وارشاد الروح القدس له*


[Q-BIBLE]
2بط اصحاح 1 

20عالمين هذا اولا ان كل نبوة الكتاب ليست من تفسير خاص.21 لانه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس[/Q-BIBLE]




> واذا كنت حضرتك بتعترض على انى اتيت بنص قرآنى للستشهاد به وخالفت القوانين فأنا آسف على مخالفه القوانين



*انا ماكنتش بعترض 
ولكن لا احب انا اقارن اللالئ النفيسة #####
على كل حال ولا يهمك يا اخونا *

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تم التعديل .*


----------



## سيف اون لاين (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



Anestas!a قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


السلام على من اتبع تعاليم دينه ونبيه سواء كان مسلما مسيحيا 

ياسيد anestasحضرتك اثبت انك شخص غير مؤهل للحوار لأنك تطاولت على القرآن الكريم كلام رب العالمين شئت ام ابيت فهو كلام الله( وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اى منقلب ينقلبون ) 
وانا لن اكمل معكم فى هذا المنتدى الذى يستهزء بكلام الله  ويكفر بآياته ويسخر من  النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الرحمه المهداه الذى لولا رحمته ما لبثتم انتم ولا آبائكم  فى بلاد المسلمين الى اليوم ولو كان  النبى  صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما تقولون انه نشر الاسلام بحد السيف ما ترك من ابآئكم احدا الى يومنا هذا 
فأنت لم تتبع تعاليم نبيك عيسى لما امرك بشىء وانت خالفته وفى نفس الوقت تدعى انك تحب المسيح ان من يحب شخص لابد ان يطيعه 

ألم يكن هو صاحب ذلك القول : «اذا ضربك احد على خدك الايمن فأدر له الاخر».

ومع ذلك فأنا لم اتعرض لك بأى ايذاء وانت الذى اعتديت على وعلى دينى بقولك على كلام الله بأنه تراب  

وانا لا اهرب من هذا الحوار فالحمد لله انى قادر على المناقشه و المجادله ولكنى ان استمريت فى هذا المنتدى مع هذه الاهانات للقرآن والنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم  فإنى اكون مثلكم وهذا الشيء لا ارضاه لنفسى 
فالله تعالى امرنا بقوله{ اذا رأيتم آيات الله يكفر بها ويستهزء بها فلا تقعدوا معهم انكم اذا مثلهم}

فإن اردت استكمال الحوار معى فاحذف هذه الكلمات التى تسخر فيها من القرآن 
ولا تعتبرنى غير قادر على مناظرتك فى مثل هذا الموضوع فهو موضوع سهل للغايه 
وعلى فكره ياريت تقرأ الاصحاح كويس او تجيب حد يقرأه لأن المتكلم بهذه الكلمات هو  النبى سليمان عليه السلام  وانا جئت بالنص بالتشكيل حتى تتمكن من قرآته جيدا لعلك تفهم 
(اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 24إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 25مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 26إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 27لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 28لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 29لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ 30كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعاً وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ فَرِحَةً دَائِماً قُدَّامَهُ.)

وسلام الى ان يتم الحذف والا الوداع*


----------



## Tabitha (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*ملحوظة يا سيد سيف ........ 
أنا إلهي وربي ومخلصي هو يسوع المسيح- له كل المجد والإكرام والعزة والسجود إلى الأبد ..
فياريت ماشفش تاني العيسى في مشاركاتك وخصوصا لما توجه الكلام لي ....... *




سيف اون لاين قال:


> فإن اردت استكمال الحوار معى فاحذف هذه الكلمات التى تسخر فيها من القرآن
> ولا تعتبرنى غير قادر على مناظرتك فى مثل هذا الموضوع فهو موضوع سهل للغايه
> وعلى فكره ياريت تقرأ الاصحاح كويس او تجيب حد يقرأه لأن المتكلم بهذه الكلمات هو  النبى سليمان عليه السلام  وانا جئت بالنص بالتشكيل حتى تتمكن من قرآته جيدا لعلك تفهم
> (اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 24إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 25مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 26إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 27لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 28لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 29لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ 30كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعاً وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ فَرِحَةً دَائِماً قُدَّامَهُ.)
> ...


 


*ما معنى وإلا الوداع !!
ياريت بلاش اسلوب التهديد هذا ، مافيش حد اجبرك انك تكون بمكان لا تريده
وأظنك رجل أنضج من انك تستخدم هذا الاسلوب .....

على العموم لك حرية البقاء ام الرحيل
لم ولن يجبرك احد ان تبقى ....... *



> وعلى فكره ياريت تقرأ الاصحاح كويس *او تجيب حد يقرأه *لأن المتكلم بهذه الكلمات هو  النبى سليمان عليه السلام  وانا جئت بالنص بالتشكيل حتى تتمكن من قرآته جيدا *لعلك تفهم*



*سوف اتجاهل تماما اي اسلوب غير مهذب انت متبعه معي بكل مشاركاتك بدون سبب واضح ...... 
ــــــــــــــــــــــ

نرجع لموضوعنا.............

كلامك هذا اكبر دليل انك لم تقرأ اي كلمة من مشاركتي الاخيرة
وشكلك كمان تجاهلت كل اسئلتي اللي وضعتهالك باخر مشاركة لي ..


على العموم ليس لك حجة الآن وخصوصا بعد ان قمت بتعديل مشاركتي بناء على طلبك

وياريت الاحترام يبقى متبادل (ولا الاحترام عندك من طرف واحد!) *


----------



## انت الفادي (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> السلام على من اتبع تعاليم دينه ونبيه سواء كان مسلما مسيحيا
> 
> ياسيد anestasحضرتك اثبت انك شخص غير مؤهل للحوار لأنك تطاولت على القرآن الكريم كلام رب العالمين شئت ام ابيت فهو كلام الله( وسيعلم الذين ظلموا اى منقلب ينقلبون )
> وانا لن اكمل معكم فى هذا المنتدى الذى يستهزء بكلام الله  ويكفر بآياته ويسخر من  النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الرحمه المهداه الذى لولا رحمته ما لبثتم انتم ولا آبائكم  فى بلاد المسلمين الى اليوم ولو كان  النبى  صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل ما تقولون انه نشر الاسلام بحد السيف ما ترك من ابآئكم احدا الى يومنا هذا
> ...



عزيزي سيف اون لاين

رجاء ارجع الي الاصحاح و اقرأه جيدا ثم افهم.
ففي هذا النص قد تكلم الوحي بلسان سليمان النبي.. فالمتكلم ليس هو سليمان و الكلمات ليست لسليمان بل المتكلم هو الوحي علي لسان سليمان.

نص الاصحاح كامل:
[Q-BIBLE]
1 *[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]أَلَعَلَّ الْحِكْمَةَ لاَ تُنَادِي؟ وَالْفَهْمَ أَلاَ يُعْطِي صَوْتَهُ؟ 2 عِنْدَ رُؤُوسِ الشَّوَاهِقِ، عِنْدَ الطَّرِيقِ بَيْنَ الْمَسَالِكِ تَقِفُ. 3 بِجَانِبِ الأَبْوَابِ، عِنْدَ ثَغْرِ الْمَدِينَةِ، عِنْدَ مَدْخَلِ الأَبْوَابِ تُصَرِّحُ: 4 «لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أُنَادِي، وَصَوْتِي إِلَى بَنِي آدَمَ. 5 أَيُّهَا الْحَمْقَى تَعَلَّمُوا ذَكَاءً، وَيَا جُهَّالُ تَعَلَّمُوا فَهْمًا. 6 اِسْمَعُوا فَإِنِّي أَتَكَلَّمُ بِأُمُورٍ شَرِيفَةٍ، وَافْتِتَاحُ شَفَتَيَّ اسْتِقَامَةٌ. 7 لأَنَّ حَنَكِي يَلْهَجُ بِالصِّدْقِ، وَمَكْرَهَةُ شَفَتَيَّ الْكَذِبُ. 8 كُلُّ كَلِمَاتِ فَمِي بِالْحَقِّ. لَيْسَ فِيهَا عِوَجٌ وَلاَ الْتِوَاءٌ. 9 كُلُّهَا وَاضِحَةٌ لَدَى الْفَهِيمِ، وَمُسْتَقِيمَةٌ لَدَى الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَ الْمَعْرِفَةَ. 10خُذُوا تَأْدِيبِي لاَ الْفِضَّةَ، وَالْمَعْرِفَةَ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ الْمُخْتَارِ. 11 لأَنَّ الْحِكْمَةَ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الَّلآلِئِ، وَكُلُّ الْجَوَاهِرِ لاَ تُسَاوِيهَا.[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]12 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]«أَنَا الْحِكْمَةُ أَسْكُنُ الذَّكَاءَ، وَأَجِدُ مَعْرِفَةَ التَّدَابِيرِ. 13 مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ بُغْضُ الشَّرِّ. الْكِبْرِيَاءَ وَالتَّعَظُّمَ وَطَرِيقَ الشَّرِّ وَفَمَ الأَكَاذِيبِ أَبْغَضْتُ. 14 لِي الْمَشُورَةُ وَالرَّأْيُ. أَنَا الْفَهْمُ. لِي الْقُدْرَةُ. 15 بِي تَمْلِكُ الْمُلُوكُ، وَتَقْضِي الْعُظَمَاءُ عَدْلاً. 16 بِي تَتَرَأَّسُ الرُّؤَسَاءُ وَالشُّرَفَاءُ، كُلُّ قُضَاةِ الأَرْضِ. 17 أَنَا أُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَنِي، وَالَّذِينَ يُبَكِّرُونَ إِلَيَّ يَجِدُونَنِي. 18 عِنْدِي الْغِنَى وَالْكَرَامَةُ. قِنْيَةٌ فَاخِرَةٌ وَحَظٌّ. 19 ثَمَرِي خَيْرٌ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَمِنَ الإِبْرِيزِ، وَغَلَّتِي خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ الْمُخْتَارَةِ. 20 فِي طَرِيقِ الْعَدْلِ أَتَمَشَّى، فِي وَسَطِ سُبُلِ الْحَقِّ، 21 فَأُوَرِّثُ مُحِبِّيَّ رِزْقًا وَأَمْلأُ خَزَائِنَهُمْ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]22 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 26 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 28 لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 29 لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ، 30 كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ. 31 فَرِحَةً فِي مَسْكُونَةِ أَرْضِهِ، وَلَذَّاتِي مَعَ بَنِي آدَمَ.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]32 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]«فَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ اسْمَعُوا لِي. فَطُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ طُرُقِي. 33 اسْمَعُوا التَّعْلِيمَ وَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ وَلاَ تَرْفُضُوهُ. 34 طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَسْمَعُ لِي سَاهِرًا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ عِنْدَ مَصَارِيعِي، حَافِظًا قَوَائِمَ أَبْوَابِي. 35لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَجِدُنِي يَجِدُ الْحَيَاةَ، وَيَنَالُ رِضًى مِنَ الرَّبِّ، 36 وَمَنْ يُخْطِئُ عَنِّي يَضُرُّ نَفْسَهُ. كُلُّ مُبْغِضِيَّ يُحِبُّونَ الْمَوْتَ».[/FONT]*

[/Q-BIBLE]

هذا هو الاصحاح كاملا عزيزي... فما رأيك في الاشياء التي قمت بالتعليم عليها باللون الاحمر؟؟؟
هل يقدر بشر ان يصف نفسه بهذا الكلام او يقوله عن نفسه؟؟
1. قال خذو تأديبي... تأديب من؟؟؟ هل لسليمان تأديب؟؟؟ ام هو تأديب الله؟؟؟؟؟ اذن المتحدث هو الله علي لسان سليمان.
2. بي تملك الملوك.. هل اعطي سليمان ملكا لاحد ام من هو الذي يعطي الملك؟؟
3. بي تترأس الرؤساء... هل اعطي سليمان رأسة لاحد؟؟ هل له سلطان ان يعطي رأاسات في جميع الارض ام من له القدرة علي ذلك؟؟ اليس هو الله وحده القادر علي ذلك؟؟
4. ايوها البنون اسمعو لي.طوبي للذين يحفظون طرقي... طرق من؟؟ طرق سليمان ام طرق الله؟؟؟ بالطبع طرق الله اذن المتحدث هنا هو الله.
5. قال من يجدني يجد الحياة.. هل يعطي سليمان الحياة؟؟؟ هل هو قادر علي ذلك؟؟ من اذن هو الي يعطي الحياة؟؟ اليس هو الله المتحدث هنا؟؟؟
6. كل مبغضي يحبون الموت.. هل كل من يبغض سليمان يحب الموت؟؟؟ ام من يبغض الله يحب الموت؟؟ 

دعنا نعود الي العهد الجديد و ننظر الي هذه الايات:
1. مت 11 : 28
 [SIZE=-2]28[/SIZE]  تعالوا اليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم.[SIZE=-2]29  احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني.لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب.فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]30[/SIZE]  لان نيري هين وحملي خفي

2.لو 9 : 1,2
   [SIZE=-2]1  ودعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطانا على جميع الشياطين وشفاء امراض.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]2[/SIZE]  وارسلهم ليكرزوا بملكوت الله ويشفوا المرضى.

3.يو 8 : 51
.[SIZE=-2]51  الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد.[/SIZE]


4. يو  6 : 35
.[SIZE=-2]35  فقال لهم يسوع انا هو خبز الحياة.من يقبل اليّ فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بي فلا يعطش ابدا.
يو 11 : 25
[/SIZE][SIZE=-2]25  قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا[/SIZE]

5. يو 8 : 12
  [SIZE=-2]12  ثم كلمهم يسوع ايضا قائلا انا هو نور العالم.من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة.

[/SIZE]
6. يو 8 : 24
[SIZE=-2]24  فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم.[/SIZE]

و ربنا يفتحلك عينك


----------



## سيف اون لاين (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

ما معنى وإلا الوداع !!
معناها انى سوف ارحل ان رأيت اى استهزاء بكلام الله او بالنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ياريت بلاش اسلوب التهديد هذا 
انا مش بهدد انا اخيرك اما ان تحترم كلامى واما انك بتجبرنى على ترك المنتدى  وعلى العموم اشكرك على حذف كلماتك الجارحه 

، مافيش حد اجبرك انك تكون بمكان لا تريده
طبعا اكيد 

وأظنك رجل أنضج من انك تستخدم هذا الاسلوب .....

شرحت لك اسلوبى  والاسباب والدوافع  التى اضطرتنى لهذا الاسلوب 

على العموم لك حرية البقاء ام الرحيل

طبعا حد قال حاجه غير كده 


لم ولن يجبرك احد ان تبقى ....... 

طبعا لأن كل شخص  لا يملك الا قرار  نفسه


سوف اتجاهل تماما اي اسلوب غير مهذب انت متبعه معي بكل مشاركاتك بدون سبب واضح ...... 

ان كنت اسأت اليكى فأنا اعتذر ولك الخيار فى ان تسامحينى او  لا تسامحينى 

نرجع لموضوعنا :

كلامك هذا اكبر دليل انك لم تقرأ اي كلمة من مشاركتي الاخيرة
وشكلك كمان تجاهلت كل اسئلتي اللي وضعتهالك باخر مشاركة لي ..بالعكس انت التى لم تفهمى كلامى جيدا 

لأنى قلت لكى اقرأى الفقره فى :
سفر الأمثال [من  8 الى  22]

وها هو النص وبالتشكيل لنعلم الى من ترجع الضمائر فى الفقره :


( "اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 24إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 25مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 26إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 27لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 28لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 29لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ 30كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعاً وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ فَرِحَةً دَائِماً قُدَّامَهُ.)

رجاء يا اعزائى  انظروا الى الضمائر جيدا وستعلمون انها تعود الى سليمان عليه السلام فى هذا النص وليس فى كل الاصحاح, الضمائر قبل هذا النص هى ضمير المتكلم انا معكم فى هذا ولكن من بدايه (اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي) يبدأ سليمان فى التكلام عن نفسه والضمائر تؤكد ذلك  فهو يقول  ( اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي) ف (الرب ) فاعل والضمير فى (قنانى )مفعول به ويقول (مُسِحْتُ)فالمتكلم مفعول به ارجوا ان تكون المعلومه وصلت 

وانت يا (انت الفادى )قلت لى ربنا يفتح عينك

اما انا فأقول اللهم افتح قلوبكم ونورها بنور الحق وادعوا الله ان يريكم الحق حقاً ويرزقكم اتباعه ويريكم الباطل باطلا ويرزقكم اجتنابه وينور بصيرتكم 
{فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التى فى الصدور }


----------



## fredyyy (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*سيف *


*لا ُتفسِر كلام الله لكن قف وإستمع الى ما تقصده كلمة الله :*
*أمثال : 8*

*22 الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم.*
*23 منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض.*
*24 اذ لم يكن غمر أبدئت اذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه.*
*25 من قبل ان تقررت الجبال قبل التلال أبدئت.*
*26 اذ لم يكن قد صنع الارض بعد ولا البراري ولا اول اعفار المسكونة.*
*27 لما ثبت السموات كنت هناك انا.لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر.*
*28 لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر.*
*29 لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم أسس الارض.*
*30 كنت عنده صانعا وكنت كل يوم لذّته فرحة دائما قدامه.*
*31 فرحة في مسكونة ارضه ولذّاتي مع بني آدم*


*22 الرب قناني .......................................... المسيح*

*23 منذ الازل مسحت (قبل أن بداية أي بدء) ........ المسيح*

*24 اذ لم يكن غمر أبدئت (قبل أن تكون مياه)........ المسيح*

*25 تقررت الجبال (قبل أن تخلق الجبال والتلال) .... المسيح*

*26 لم يكن قد صنع الارض (قبل خلق الارض) ....... المسيح*

*27 لما ثبت السموات ( خلق السومات) ............. الميسح*

*28 السحب...الغمر (قبل خلق الارض وما عليها).... المسيح*

*29 لما رسم أسس الارض (التخطيط للخلق)........ المسيح*

*30 كنت عنده صانعا (الخلق من أعمال المسيح) .............*

*31 ولذّاتي مع بني آدم (من الذي يتلذذ ببني آدم)... المسيح*


*سليمان كاتب بالوحي وليس المُشار اليه (المُشار اليه هو المسيح)*


----------



## Tabitha (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*ملحوظة صغيرة;*
*من السهل جدا إثبات أن سليمان النبي كتب هذا الكلام بإرشاد من روح الله .... وهو كان يتحدث عن الله نفسه،
(كما أشرنا ووضحنا سابقاً) 
ولو هذا الكلام كان ينطبق على سليمان النبي لكان بالأولى شعب بني إسرائيل يعبدوا سليمان 
ولكنهم قرأوا الكلام بإستنارة وعقل ناضج وعرفوا أن هذا الكلام ينطبق على (الله) يهوه ... مرسل لهم عن طريق سليمان النبي .


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بنشكر مرة تانية أستاذ سيف أون لاين ....... لإنه بدون أن يشعر-- أثبت معنا أزلية إقنوم الإبن الله الكلمة الخالق الذي تجسد في ملئ الزمان ...  إلهنا كلنا ومخلصنا ربنا يسوع المسيح..... ولإلهنا المجد دائما أبدياً آمين ..*


----------



## انت الفادي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> ما معنى وإلا الوداع !!
> معناها انى سوف ارحل ان رأيت اى استهزاء بكلام الله او بالنبى صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> ياريت بلاش اسلوب التهديد هذا
> ...



يا اخ سيف اون لاين..
في الاصحاح كله يتحدث سليمان بصيغة الضمير انا كأنه هو المتكلم..
و قمنا بالتعليم باللون الاحمر علي بعض المقاطع في النص و التي فيها يتكلم سليمان بضمير انا او الفاعل..
و قمنا بسؤالك.. و هنا اعادة و لن نكررها مرة اخري :
1. قال خذو تأديبي... تأديب من؟؟؟ هل لسليمان تأديب؟؟؟ ام هو تأديب الله؟؟؟؟؟ اذن المتحدث هو الله علي لسان سليمان.
2. بي تملك الملوك.. هل اعطي سليمان ملكا لاحد ام من هو الذي يعطي الملك؟؟
3. بي تترأس الرؤساء... هل اعطي سليمان رأسة لاحد؟؟ هل له سلطان ان يعطي رأاسات في جميع الارض ام من له القدرة علي ذلك؟؟ اليس هو الله وحده القادر علي ذلك؟؟
4. ايوها البنون اسمعو لي.طوبي للذين يحفظون طرقي... طرق من؟؟ طرق سليمان ام طرق الله؟؟؟ بالطبع طرق الله اذن المتحدث هنا هو الله.
5. قال من يجدني يجد الحياة.. هل يعطي سليمان الحياة؟؟؟ هل هو قادر علي ذلك؟؟ من اذن هو الي يعطي الحياة؟؟ اليس هو الله المتحدث هنا؟؟؟
6. كل مبغضي يحبون الموت.. هل كل من يبغض سليمان يحب الموت؟؟؟ ام من يبغض الله يحب الموت؟؟ 

هل لسليمان تأديب ام التأديب لله؟
هل لسليمان السلطة في تعين ملوك في جميع انحاء العالم في اي زمان و اي مكان ام هو الله الوحيد القادر علي ذلك؟؟؟؟
هل بسليمان تترأس الرؤساء ام بالله؟؟
هل لسليمان طرق ام الطرق هي لله؟؟
هل يقدر سليمان ان يعطي الحياة ام الله؟؟
هل كل من يبغض سليمان يحب الموت ام الذي يبغض الله؟؟؟

فكر و لو لدقيقة واحدة في هذا الكلام. دقيقة واحدة.
هذا وحي اذ يتكلم الله بلسان انبيائه.. فلو كان شعب اسرائيل فهم النص بطريقتك لكانو عبدو سليمان و تركوا الله. لكنهم يعرفون ما معني كلمة وحي.


----------



## سيف اون لاين (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

بعد ان قرأت كلامكم ولم اتجاهله ولا اعلم  ان المسيح هو الذى يتكلم ولا اعلم لماذا الاخ fredyyy  يقول ان  المتكلم هو المسيح وعجباً لما تقولون لى  (0لا ُتفسِر كلام الله )  وانتم الذين تفسرون على خلاف الظاهر فما الذى جاء بالمسيح هنا :

 اريد اجابه قوله (مُسِحْتُ) القائل هنا ( مفعول به) اذا كان الله  هو القائل كما يقول الاخ (انت الفادى)
 فالله  ( مفعول به) فمن (الفاعل) الذى قام بفعل المسح


----------



## انت الفادي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



سيف اون لاين قال:


> بعد ان قرأت كلامكم ولم اتجاهله ولا اعلم  ان المسيح هو الذى يتكلم ولا اعلم لماذا الاخ fredyyy  يقول ان  المتكلم هو المسيح وعجباً لما تقولون لى  (0لا ُتفسِر كلام الله )  وانتم الذين تفسرون على خلاف الظاهر فما الذى جاء بالمسيح هنا :
> 
> اريد اجابه قوله (مُسِحْتُ) القائل هنا ( مفعول به) اذا كان الله  هو القائل كما يقول الاخ (انت الفادى)
> فالله  ( مفعول به) فمن (الفاعل) الذى قام بفعل المسح



و من هو السيد المسيح؟؟؟
عزيزي انت كمسلم لا تفهم اسلوب الكتاب المقدس في الوحي و التشبيهات و و و الي اخره.. لذلك  تخطئ اذا حاولت ان تفسر الكتاب المقدس بأجتهادك الشخصي.
اما نحن فلا نفتي ولا نفسر كل علي هواه بل هناك تفاسير معترفة و هي التي نستخدمها في التفسير.. و وجب عليك انت ان تعود اليها اكثر مننا لاننا نعرف ما هو المقصود منها.

اما قول الاخ فادي بأن المتكلم هو السيد المسيح و قولي هو ان المتكلم هو الله فلا خلاف فيه.. و لكني استخدمت قول الله كي اقرب الي عقلك التفكير حتي تعرف ان المتكلم ليس هو سليمان بل هو الراوي فقط عن لسان الوحي.
و لكن بعد ان اخطلط عليك الكلام فأقول لك ان المتكلم هو السيد المسيح علي لسان سليمان. مع العلم ان هذا لا ينفي ان الله هو المتحدث فالسيد المسيح هو الكلمة هو ابن الله هو الحكمة.


----------



## fredyyy (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*سيف *
*اريد اجابه قوله (مُسِحْتُ) .......*


*مكتوب :*
*خر 40:9 *
*وتأخذ دهن المسحة وتمسح المسكن وكل ما فيه وتقدسه وكل آنيته ليكون مقدسا.*
*لا 8:12 *
*وصب من دهن المسحة على راس هرون ومسحه لتقديسه.*
*1صم 10 :1*
*فاخذ صموئيل قنينة الدهن وصبّ على راسه وقبّله وقال أليس لان الرب قد مسحك على ميراثه رئيسا.*
*1صم 16:13 *
*فاخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن ومسحه في وسط اخوته.وحلّ روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا.ثم قام صموئيل وذهب الى الرامة*
*1مل 1:39 *
*فاخذ صادوق الكاهن قرن الدهن من الخيمة ومسح سليمان.وضربوا بالبوق وقال جميع الشعب ليحي الملك سليمان.*

*المسحة في الآية:*

*الأولى ...... لتقديس المسكن وما فيه *

*الثانية ...... لتقديس هارون*

*الثالثة ...... لفرز وتخصيص شاول ملكاً *

*الرابعة ..... لفــرز وتخصيــص داود ملـكاً*

*الخامسة ... لفرز وتخصيص سليمان ملكاً*

*أي أن الممسوح من الله هو المُفرز أو المُخصص أو المُكلف من الله (بمهمة معينة)*

*أمثال 8 : 23 منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض*


*وهنا مُسح المسيح للمُلك ... والفداء ... وسحق الشيطان*

*الله الآب ... مسح المسيح الله الابن ... بمشيئة وقوة الروح القدس*

*وهنا الثالوث في كامل وحدانيتة ... وتميُّز أعماله*

*كيف ... وأين ... ومتى (قبل بداية أي شئ) البدء الذي لا يعلمه الانسان*


----------



## جهاد الباطل (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*يا إلهي!!
إحنا بنتكلم عن المسيح إبن الله وإنت في وادي تاني وبتتكلم عن الأقانيم !!

ركز معانا يا أخ وأنظر مرة تانية لعنوان الموضوع 

وإذهب حط مشاركاتك هذه بالمواضيع تبعها .. 

ربنا يكون في عونكم، مش غريبة صدقني لما ماتفهاموش الكتاب المقدس طالما مش فاهمين أبسط الأمور "النظام"

Anestas!a*


----------



## انت الفادي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

الاخ جهاد الباطل..

بصراحة حرام عليك.. يعني بعد 160 مشاركة نجد انك تعود الي نقطة الصفر... بل و ربما تحت الصفر

قد قمنا بتوضيح السبب في الولادة الاعجازية للسيد المسيح و السبب في الترتيب الالهي.
و سأكرره مرة اخري:
بالطبع الله قادر علي كل شئ و هو الذي يقول للشئ كن فيكون.. فهو يقدر ان يتخذ له جسد بشر بالغ.. و يظهر من العدم للناس و يقول لهم انا الله...
و لكن هل سيصدقه الناس؟؟؟؟ ها هو السيد المسيح قد عمل كل اعمال الله..و قال انه ابن الله.. فهل انت تصدقه يا مسلم؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. و بالرغم من ان العهد القديم مليئ بالنبوأت عنه الا انك لا تؤمن به..و لا حتي اليهود.

الله عمل ترتيب حتي يقبل الناس تعليمه و يبقلو مصالحته..و تمثل هذا الترتيب في ان يولد من عزراء..يطلب الملك نفسه و هو طفل.. يهرب الي مصر..يعود من مصر...يعيش في الناصرة و يدعي ناصريا...يبشر به يوحنا المعمدان..يعلم البشر المحبة و الوداعة...يعيش بلا خطية و بلا دنس...يباع بثلاثين من الفضة و يصلب..و يقوم من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث..
فكل هذه هي العلامات التي ستصاحب الشخص الذي يجب ان يتبعه اليهود..
فلو جاء شخص و ادعي انه هو المسيح فيجب ان تتوافر فيه كل هذه الشروط حتي لا يأتي كل من هب و دب و يقول انا المسيح.

من اجل ذالك كان هذا الترتيب.

ثم نأتي لذكرك لموضوع المثلث الذهبي.
انت قمت بتطبيق المثال علي الاقانيم الثلاثة كالاتي:
لآب هو الله من حيث الجوهر. 
الابن هو الله من حيث الجوهر. 
الروح القدس هو الله من حيث الجوهر.
لاحظ ان الجوهر هو هو غير متغير في هذا المثال..
و لكن قول ان أ ليس هو ب ليس هو ج..تفيد اختلاف الصفة عن الاخر و لكن المثلث هو واحد غير متغير.
فالمثلث هو المثلث لم ينقص او يذيد في شئ و لم يتأثر.
بالطبع حاشا لنا ان نشبه الله بهذه التشبيهات و لكننا نحاول ان نقرب لك الفكر لا اكثر.

بصراحة انا بالفعل استغرب.. و صدقني هذا هو فعلا شعوري.. من اننا نفهم كمسيحيين هذه العلاقة و نجد انكم لا تستوعبونها مع العلم اننا لم نفهما باساليب التشبيه.
و هذا هو ايماني ان عمل الروح القدس فينا هو الذي اعطانا الفهم لهذه العلاقة.
و لكن كي اساعدك لفهم هذه العلاقة اطلب منك شئ واحد فقط لا غير.
حاول و لو مرة واحدة ان تطرد من رأسك حكاية اننا نقول انه هناك ثلاثة الهة.
اطردها تماما من عقلك. ثم القي نظرة علي مثال المثلث. ربما سيتضح لك المفهوم.





باركي يا نفسي الرب وكل ما في باطني ليبارك اسمه القدوس.[SIZE=-2]2  باركي يا نفسي الرب ولا تنسي كل حسناته.[/SIZE]

​


----------



## fredyyy (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*الباطل*

*أنت من خارج المسيحية *

*إذاً أنت لستُ مُأهلاً أن تتكلم عنها *

*وكلامك تطاول عليها (ولا غرابة - أن يخرج العيب من أهل العيب)*

*كلام الله هو الذي ورد في الكتاب المقدس فقط ولا يوجد في أي كتاب آخر*

*الثالوث أسمى من أن تفهمه بفكرك القاصر (وهو من الثوابت)*

*والذي يُشكك فيه يُسئ الى نفسه وليس للمسيحية ويُظهر جهله*

*+++ إغلاق عينك لن ينفي وجود النور +++*

*فلنا خبر سار لك عن أمور لم تعرفها من قبل وهي أن :*

*المسيح جاء لا ليدين ... بل ليُبرر*
*المسيح جاء لا ليطالب ... بل ليُعـطي *
*المسيح مات لكي يُحـي الانسـان المـائت *
*المسيح جاء ليجمع أولاد الله المتفرقين الى واحد*
*المسيح مات من أجل الخطاة ... ليُتمم مُصالحتهم مع الله*
*المسيح جاء ليُحرر الانسـان من سـلطة وتأثيـر قـوة الشيـطان *
*المسيح لديه القدروة على الخلاص من عبودية الخطـية المدمـرة*
*لا يوجد من يمتلك أموراً أعظم من هذة !!*


----------



## fredyyy (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*بعد إذن الأخ / أنت الفادي *

*عندما نقول أن المسيح هو الطبيب وهو العلاج*

*مش لغز لكن عندما تأتي الى المسيح يصف لك المرض ويعطيك العلاج*

*المسيح قال أنت متخاصم مع الله وأنا هصلحك معاه (ترضى أم ترفض)*

*خلينا واحدة واحدة *

*جاوب يا ...... سيف*


----------



## Tabitha (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*سيف أون لاين

كفاية مماطلة وسخافة تعديت حدودك وطلبت مني اني اعدل مشاركتي، 
وبالرغم ان مش من حقك طلبك ده الا اني سمعت لك
وطلبت منك اقل احترام وهو انك ترد على مشاكاتنا كاملة مع الرد على الاسئلة اللي بيها
بس الظاهر انت من الناس بتوع المصطبة زي ما انت حكمت على نفسك وماتعرفش يعني ايه احترام ، وجاي للجعجعة فقط*


----------



## جهاد الباطل (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

*في قسم اسمه قسم الشكاوي والمشاكل لو حضرتك ماتعرفش
اذهب حط شكوتك هناك

وبلاش تشتيت للموضوع اكتر من كده*

Anestas!a


----------



## جهاد الباطل (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*

يا إلهي!!
إحنا بنتكلم عن المسيح إبن الله وإنت في وادي تاني وبتتكلم عن الأقانيم !!

ركز معانا يا أخ وأنظر مرة تانية لعنوان الموضوع 

وإذهب حط مشاركاتك هذه بالمواضيع تبعها .. 

ربنا يكون في عونكم، مش غريبة صدقني لما ماتفهاموش الكتاب المقدس طالما مش فاهمين أبسط الأمور "النظام"

Anestas!a 

النظام ؟؟؟؟؟
هل اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع بعيد عن الاقانيم 
هذا الموضوع يقول بكل بساطة المسيح ابن الله 

هل ابن الله ليس من الاقانيم 
وهل الشرح الذى تناولتة لا ينفى ان يسوع ابن الله بمعنى كلامكم 
وايضا ينفى ان يسوع هو الله ولا اعتقد الن ما تناولتة ميرنا فى المقال من الاسلام يؤيد كلامها لهو زور وبهتان 
هيا تشرح من الاسلام ما يحلوا له وعلى هواها ونحن نشرح من كلامكم حسب هونا ايضا 
وارجوا ترك الرد ينشر حتى يتسنى للجميع الحكم وليس المشرفين والادارة فقط


----------



## Tabitha (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: المسيح ابن اللـه*



جهاد الباطل قال:


> هيا تشرح من الاسلام ما يحلوا له وعلى هواها ونحن نشرح من كلامكم حسب هونا ايضا




*حسنا جدا جدا
فضحت نفسك بنفسك 

انت بتقول انتم المسلمون بتشرحوا الكتاب المقدس على هواكم ! 

لخدمة اغراض مريضة بنفوسكم ليس لها اساس من الصحة 
والفرق بيننا وبينكم اننا لا نشرح القران ولا اي نصوص من كتبكم 
نحن فقط ناتي بها ونضعها امام القارئ
مثلما فعلات الاخت ميرنا بالمقال بتاعها لم تتطرق لاي شرح
هي فقط اتت بنصوص القران كما هي *




> وارجوا ترك الرد ينشر حتى يتسنى للجميع الحكم وليس المشرفين والادارة فقط




*ده شئ اكيد يا عزيزي 
فاكرني هامسح مشاركة بتفضحكم

_________________________
الحوار اصبح غير مثمر وبنلف بدايره مغلقة

والموضوع امام القارئ الذكي كان مفتوح من ديسمبر 3 سنة 2005  وحتى اليوم

يكفى جدا 
يغلق ويبقى الحكم للقارئ*


----------

